# Interview The Person Below You



## florida sun

Nice new thread as the other one was too long.

*What is your favorite Disney Resort??*


----------



## tennisfan

Only been to Disneyland Paris so far

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Sarah28

Not sure yet, off to the supermarket in a bit, but fancy some kind of pasta

what are you looking forward to the most right now?


----------



## thestevied

Easy... Our walt Disney world holiday!! Just 12 days to go now. So excited!!!!

If you could have an unlimited fastpass ticket for any one rude at wdw, what would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Thunder Mountain

*What is your job?*


----------



## thestevied

Run the nightshift in a waitrose.

Which country would you most like to visit?


----------



## DisFanJen

Think I've already answered that one bu buying DVC.  The states.  But if we're talking somewhere I've not been then I'd go with Canada.
*
What car do you own and does it have a name?*


----------



## tennisfan

Renault Megane Coupe-Cabriolet & no I don't name my cars

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## thestevied

Jason Mraz... I'm Yours (also my wedding song).

Do you have a pet name for your partner?


----------



## DisFanJen

Honey, babes, sexy legs, you name it I use it.

If I use her real name she knows she's in trouble!! 

Here's a Disney related one.

*Who's your favorite Disney Character?*


----------



## thestevied

Tink!! our cat is called Belle...

ok then, least favourite Disney character?


----------



## queendisney

LILO..


If you were a Disney character which one would you be?


----------



## london1973

Garston from Beauty and the beast!!!

Whats your Favourite time of year to go to WDW and why?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been yet but would probably go either September or November

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## queendisney

vege lasagna and salad


do you have a big garden?


----------



## DisFanJen

queendisney said:


> vege lasagna and salad
> 
> 
> do you have a big garden?




Yes but a good portion is taken up by a huge shed\workshop.

Where is your favorite  holiday destination not including Disney?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas & NYC

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Its the final weekend before we go to WDW so last minute shopping I expect, and maybe even packing!

How early do you pack before going on holiday to WDW?


----------



## tennisfan

Never been to WDW but for all my holidays I usually pack the day before going.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Sarah28

Not sure yet, probably some kinda chicken/rice/veggies combo thing!

What's your favourite film?


----------



## queendisney

goats cheese flan with salad


what can you see out of your bedroom window?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The back skylight - trees and the garden. The side window - houses and the street. The front skylight - the street. Basically, nothing very interesting!

*Have you ever won a medal/trophy/rosette for a competition? What was the competition?*


----------



## thestevied

Telegraph fantasy football won the gold medal last year.

Have you ever had a good win on the lottery?


----------



## queendisney

nope...but live in hope!


What would you do if you won the BIG one on the Lottery?


----------



## tennisfan

Pay off my mortgage & give my family some money.  Then quit my job

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## thestevied

Rise of the planet of the apes.

Best film that has come out this year?


----------



## Tinks1984

Harry Potter 

*What's your favourite smell?*


----------



## thestevied

Easy... Spiced apple, the cinnamon and christmassy smell you get in candles and Christmas shops. Love it!

Favourite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo Di Caprio

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## thestevied

Match of the Day!!!

Favourite actress.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Keira Knightley

Favourite film?


----------



## queendisney

Dead Poets Society


Best Disney movie ever?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads but will choose Toy Story 3

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## queendisney

nothing, just not hungry, which is rare


best thing to every happen to you?


----------



## tennisfan

Graduate. Be fortunate to finally purchase my own house & to have wonderful holidays

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## thestevied

Well, I'm working every night now up to my holiday so probably it will be when we are at Boardwalk or Epcot next sat night!  A spot of drinking around the countries probably...

What is your ideal night out?


----------



## DisFanJen

thestevied said:


> Well, I'm working every night now up to my holiday so probably it will be when we are at Boardwalk or Epcot next sat night!  A spot of drinking around the countries probably...
> 
> What is your ideal night out?



A nice restaurant, good food, good friends, slightly lubricated with alcohol.

Geeky one for you...

Mac OSX, Windows or Linux?


----------



## tennisfan

Windows

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2, 2 seater convertable.

*What are you watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## thestevied

Vectra.  And his name is LaDanian


----------



## thestevied

oops, forgot to ask a question.

Who's better... Jeremy Kyle or Trish??


----------



## queendisney

oh please!!  Neither...ha ha ha


do you watch any soaps?


----------



## thestevied

not really.  Wife watches eastenders so i have a vague understanding of that.

Are you watching the big brother final?


----------



## queendisney

nope..watched some of them go in then turned it over half way through!


Modern decor or Traditional decor?


----------



## thestevied

Well although we live in traditional I would choose modern!

Prince Charles or Prince William...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Prince William

What is your favourite Disney Restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars at DLRP

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## queendisney

D I Y!!  how exciting is that.....


Where do you normally sit on a plane, first class, business/premium economy or cattle class?


----------



## tennisfan

Economy as its always way too much to sit anywhere else for me

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry and sunny for a change

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## queendisney

Spiders....big sods at this time of year!!!!!!


Do you believe in star signs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes and no. I do not believe in horoscopes, but I do believe that the star sign does give people certain characteristics.

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## A Small World

No

What other windows are open on your computer at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just my email account

Who is your internet service provider?


----------



## queendisney

BT


which restaurant did you last eat at?


----------



## Happy Days

Pizza Hut

Mac or PC


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mac

What colour are your nails at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

I just painted them a sparkly deep pink.

*What type of machine are you using to dis on right now?*


----------



## Happy Days

Packard Bell  

When does autumn start for you??


----------



## queendisney

the moment the first spider legs it across my living room floor!!!


Is where you live flat, hilly, valley or what?


----------



## Muscateer

On a flat sandy island

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## Happy Days

I wish ... but no

Sunday paper of choice?


----------



## Muscateer

Never buy them

What are you wearing today?


----------



## les2425

at the moment just shorts and a hairy chest.

do you have a pet and what there name ?


----------



## queendisney

one siberian hamster called Queen Truffles and one robo hamster called Buttercup....Queen Truffles maynot be with us much longer..not looking good but she is very old!!!!!!

Would you rather have an activity holiday or a beach holiday?


----------



## Happy Days

Activity

fast food or restaurant


----------



## dolphingirl47

Restaurant

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## A Small World

Daffodils - sign of spring

What is your favourite take away


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Chinese

What is your fav cartoon character?


----------



## thestevied

Jessica Rabbit

What should I drink first when I get to World Showcase, epcot, on my first night of the holiday this saturday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Margarita at La Cava in the Mexican Pavilion

What is your favourite World Showcase restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Never been

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today, and just chilling out tonight when I get in

what's your job?


----------



## tennisfan

Emergency Care Support Worker (similar to EMT) for the ambulance service

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Happy Days

Salad

Favourite artist (of the picture variety)


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Banksy.

What would you have on your pancakes???


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate spread

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## A Small World

Clio

What colour is your car?


----------



## DisFanJen

Legally Silver as that's the colour of the Trid but I've currently got Star Blue body panels on it.  (I own a smart Car).

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Night owl

Starter or dessert?


----------



## A Small World

Starter

Favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*Right or left-handed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

City or countryside?


----------



## Muscateer

Countryside

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work and have to do language interviews for German speakers so this should be interesting.

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?

Corinna


----------



## tony64

Off to Florida in one month and one day. 

What is the next film you want to see?


----------



## tennisfan

Jane Eyre & Tinker,Tailor, Soldier Spy

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## tony64

The Deathly Hallows


What's for Lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

I had a bagel and some fruit

Who would you like to play as you in a film about your life?


----------



## tennisfan

Keira Knightley

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tony64

showers


what is your favourite off site restaurant ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hooters (sums me up!)

If you could have a sit down chat over a brew and a biscuits, who would it be and why?


----------



## tennisfan

Lance Armstrong as he came back from Cancer to win 7 grand tours

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not had dinner yet, but I will have meatballs and pasta

What is your favourite computer game?


----------



## tennisfan

Sims 3 & Mario & Sonic at the Olympics

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but then I am working 8 days in a row

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## queendisney

nothing really at the moment except a guide to Las Vegas as we are going in 3 weeks time!!   yay!!!

what kind of music are you into?


----------



## tennisfan

I like most genres, depends on what mood i'm in.

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

Whats for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had some toast

*What's for dinner?*


----------



## queendisney

I am making Thai Chicken Burgers but without the chicken!!!!!!  I am vege...


what is your job?


----------



## tennisfan

Emergency Care Support worker (similar to an EMT) with the ambulance service

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big airline

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## A Small World

a lemsip 

are you watching anything on tv tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## queendisney

hubby is watching footy so it's on in the background while I sit here on my laptop!


Do you follow a football team?


----------



## thestevied

yes, Liverpool.  Have a tattoo on my arm!  Hope you're hubby's watching City, not United!!!

Favourite takeaway?


----------



## A Small World

Chinese

Favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## thestevied

Kit Kat Chunky.

Favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Pickled Onion Monster Munch

*How old is your oldest pair of shoes?*


----------



## tennisfan

About 4 years old

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I really love Someone Like You by Adele at the moment

Who is your favourite singer?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm, probably weezer at the mo but changes often. Love adele too. 

Favourite character from only fools and horses?


----------



## Muscateer

Trigger

Are you planning to do any shopping today?


----------



## thestevied

bit of food for my step sister who is house / cat sitting for me next week whilst I'm on hols!!

Favourite ride at epcot?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Epcot

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

Favourite Disney show?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't seen many but loved the Lion King show at DLRP when it was on

*What is your job?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school where I teach year 6.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## willieboy

mince and tatties

whats good on tele later


----------



## A Small World

Im watching Billy Connolly on Route 66

Plain, milk or white chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milk chocolate

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*How many pairs of shoes do you own?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably about 25

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

Not many as I dont really like shoes - Id walk round barefoot if I could 

Do you have designer label clothes?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Nope, they are stupidly overpriced for usually very unflattering garments.

*Do you ever wear hats (not including your work uniform)?*


----------



## A Small World

very rarely

flats or heels?


----------



## queendisney

in between really...


do you like walking by the sea, in the hills or a huge park more?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely by the sea

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sitting in the pram on the way to collect my sister from school

*Have you had any chocolate today?*


----------



## PrincessEire

Cadburys Dairy Milk..... yum 

*Whats your all time Favourtie Book?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is yours?


----------



## PrincessEire

The Book Thief

*If you could be a "celebrity" for the day, who would you be?*


----------



## A Small World

Cant think of anyone in particular (but as its remained unanswered for 24hrs I thought Id reply anyhow )

When is your next holiday and where


----------



## dolphingirl47

In nine days. Going to Disneyland first, then do a a 7 night Mexican Riviera Cruise on the Disney Wonder and then heading back to Disneyland

What is the furthest away from home that you have ever been?


----------



## Ware Bears

Florida

*Is your hair straight or curly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wavy

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## A Small World

Neither very often

Whats your biggest achievement so far


----------



## Ware Bears

My girls (sorry if that sounds a bit corny) 

*Will you be watching Downton Abbey tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cluedo

*What's yours?*


----------



## queendisney

trivial pursuit


What are your plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I need to do more sewing on my Cheshire Cat and Tron costumes for MNSSHP.

*Are you having a roast lunch/dinner today? What'cha having?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having a Chinese takeaway

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## DisFanJen

I tried to think of something else but it's got ot be our WDW trip in December! 

What is the strangest thing you've ever done at work? (That you're willing to admit to of course.  )


----------



## tennisfan

Working for the ambulance service we do strange things everyday!

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Downton Abbey

*How about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I watched Spooks

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work and have a test, which is the first part of the assessment process for a promotion. When I get home, I will play on here and try to tie up some more loose ends for the holiday.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Emma1987

I have yet to get out of bed...lol

*Do you play poker?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Emma1987

Bourneville
*
Do You have asthma?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## queendisney

not really but do seem to have a rather lot of cake tins!!!


Do you collect anything then?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bears, anything to do with dolphins, Disney pins and Pandora charms

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two - The Wizard of Oz and Fantasia 

*Favourite book?*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nipped to the shops & bank earlier, going to spend the afternoon sorting out life & house insurance (exciting)

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

just a bagel and some fruit

If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Teleportation - life would just be easier to magically appear somewhere else instantly! 

*What month do you usually start your Christmas shopping?*


----------



## tennisfan

I usually start around August/September time, I have already bought several presents

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

A week on Saturday, I'm going to see Alan Carr 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## queendisney

Tequila Sunrise


which radio station do you listen to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Pina Colada

What is your favourite fruit


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries

What is the next thing you are looking for?


----------



## mandymouse

Seeing Alan Carr in Birmingham a week on Saturday

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to the gym and just sitting wondering what to do next.

Do you need to buy anything at the supermarket today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, not today

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## queendisney

Downton Abbey


Whats your most fav movie?


----------



## mandymouse

I like the Die Hard, Bourne and Pirates of the Caribbean movies

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Today is my last day of work before my holiday I have to tie up some loose ends and have a couple of meetings.

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## Sarah28

My dad's birthday is 11 October

Bought yourself anything nice lately?


----------



## queendisney

two pairs of boots, some trousers and a nice top as off to a movie premiere soon!



at what tempreture do you consider it to hot..?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything above mid 90's

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

good old spag bol 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## A Small World

Creme brulee

How many disney things can you see in the room you are in now


----------



## Danauk

A Mickey and Doc beanie and a villains snow globe on my piano, a Mickey statue and 4 Traditions orniments on the mantle piece, my Wilderness Lodge totem pole on the shelf, 3pictures of us in Disney parks, 3 pieces of Disney art on the wall plus a large picture of me eating icecream in the MK on Christmas eve (my friend took the picture and blew up for a joke gift) and a frame with 36 Magical Moments pins in! Oh and the Mickey watch I am wearing. So, a lot I guess!

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## A Small World

Watching Billy Connolly on Route 66 at the moment

What about you


----------



## mandymouse

We watched a movie last night, 2012

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sorting out stuff for my house move next week, then off to the cinema this evening.

*What are yours?*


----------



## queendisney

off to work this afternoon but only for 4 hours.  Then hubby is bringing in Take-away so no cooking.  Then early to bed as got tobe in High cliffe on sea at crack of dawn!!!!


Have you started to plan Christmas yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Where would you really like to go on holiday?


----------



## Happy Days

WDW of course

Favourite starter


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't eat Starters, then I can save room for Dessert!  

*Do you have Fibre Optic internet yet or are you still waiting for it's availability in your area?*


----------



## Sarah28

I'm not too sure to be honest! I think we are still waiting

do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my parents out to dinner tomorrow as it was their anniversary last weekend & I was working

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, on Sunday as we are staying the night at an airport hotel

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

At the moment Chicquitos & Toby Carvery

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fang by James Patterson

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## A Small World

At the cinema - Cars2

What was the last thing you ate


----------



## dolphingirl47

Baked Alaska

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## jen_uk

Chocolate!

What time do you usually get up on Sundays?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends if i'm working & what shift i'm working.  If i'm off then about 9.30am

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to finish one thing off for work, then will go for a Dish Pedicure and then I will just relax

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## mandymouse

Getting my nails and hair done

*Are you eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, tomorrow evening at Sampans at the Crowne Plaza at Manchester Airport

What is your favourite kind of music?


----------



## tennisfan

Like pretty much mist genres, depends on my mood

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a Chinese take away

What household chore do you hate the most?


----------



## queendisney

Ironing..


when do you normally put your christmas tree up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas Eve

What is your favourite Christmas decoration?


----------



## BrerKylee

Christmas tree

What is your favorite Disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Kingdom

*Do you know yet where you're spending Christmas Day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, at work

What is your favourite food?


----------



## BrerKylee

Cheddar soup from Le Cellier at EPCOT

What is your favorite Disney hotel?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disneyland Hotel at DLP

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## queendisney

In about 10 mins after I have fed the hamsters!!



What do you prefer, a duvet or blanket?


----------



## tennisfan

Duvets, hate blankets

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping to pop to Birmingham and get a new top for the Girly Weekend 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Trying to sort out home & life insurance for my house.  Off to get the paint I need & then I have loads of ironing to do.

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite travel book?


----------



## queendisney

Bill Bryson- Notes from a small Island



Fav Mall to shop in Orlando?


----------



## Muscateer

Florida Mall

If I gave you £100 what would you buy?


----------



## tennisfan

New pair of sunglasses

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## tennisfan

Breaded mushrooms or potato skins

*Whats yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

I love pate

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I am having a day at home sorting out things for moving

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

bit grey but trying to brighten up

do you collect anything?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunglasses and watches

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## queendisney

egg mayo on multi grain bap and a banana milk shake

what do you prefer, thin crust pizza or deep pan pizza?


----------



## Ware Bears

Deep pan

*What's on the TV?*


----------



## A Small World

nothing

What are you wearing on your feet


----------



## Ware Bears

nothing 

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## A Small World

Im already in bed - need to think about putting the laptop away and sleeping soon though

What time will you need to get up in the morning


----------



## Muscateer

I got up at 6.30 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## DisFanJen

Sleeping, I just about to finish a night shift.

*What's your favourite book?*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just been to get eyebrows threaded and bought 2 new tops

Are you doing any exercise today?


----------



## aml3679

Besides working 10+ hours and cooking dinner - no.

How many times have you been to WDW and how do you pay for your trip?


----------



## Sarah28

This coming October will be my 2nd trip. We booked this one back in June 2010 so paid the deposit then, and saved the rest until we paid the balance middle of August just gone. both payment were made online with VH.

What are you currently looking forward to the most?


----------



## Muscateer

My new plantation shutters being fitted

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## A Small World

soup 

what are you doing this evening


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing but relaxing after working 13.5 hours without a break 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

We are going down south to visit my SIL, BIL, nephew and niece. 

*Do you have any nieces and nephews?*


----------



## queendisney

three nephews...



what is your fav take-away?


----------



## Muscateer

Indian food

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a lazy day, may pop to the retail park, and enjoy this lovely sunshine

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Trying to finish an application form, need to sort out my lots of things before I get the keys to my house tomorrow, then i'm off to work nights for the next 2 days.

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## A Small World

Afterwards (by the same author as Sister but not as good)

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Not usually, I tend to have an early lunch around 11am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## queendisney

Sadly I buried my hamster this morning, she has gone to the big wheel in the sky!!  Just done a load of house work which was difficult as the on off button on my dyson has decided that it won't stay on and I had to hold it down while trying to move it.....Now going to go out side and do a bit of gardening and can't believe I might actually need to put sun tan lotion on!!!!!!!!!


Have you bought any christmas presents yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite theme park ride?


----------



## Danauk

My favourite ever would be X2 at Six Flags Magic Mountain, California. My favourite that I can ride on a more regular basis is Nemasis at Alton Towers.

*What time are you going to bed this evening?*


----------



## queendisney

about 11 o clock.  Don't have to get up tomorrow morning...


what time will you be getting up tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lots of jobs to do today, banking, post office and prepare for decorators starting on Monday

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## eyoreaud

Just grocery shopping 

When is your next vacation planned?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometime next year unless I can squeeze a short trip in before then

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we are going to visit my SIL, BIL, niece and nephew and will most likely go spend the afternoon on the beach seen as the weather should be nice. Then Sunday I have my usual housework and school lesson plans to prepare and write for next week.

*What are your weekend plans?*


----------



## tennisfan

Buying paint for my house, cinema tomorrow evening & going out for a meal with my parents on Sunday.

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes, my final weekend in Tenerife so gonna find somewhere good!

Whats your favourite joke?


----------



## mandymouse

Sorry, I'm rubbish at jokes 

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## queendisney

cutting the front lawn, I use the word LAWN but it more just a green patch with weeds in!!  Anyway its soaking wet even though we have had all this sun and heat its just not drying!  Been to Tesco first thing before everybody else to get that over and done with.  Just watched Strictly come dancing on BBC IPlayer...fab stuff...Russell Grant made me laugh....



What are you doing this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Off to the cinema to see The Debt

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Had chinese takeaway

*Are you going to church tomorrow?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

No, but I shall be saying my prayers as its Arsenal V Tottenham!

If you could change one thing about WDW what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd get rid of that dreadful Dinoland in Animal Kingdom

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to pack after the first stage of the holiday, then we will have a breakfast meeting with our photographer for the vow renewal and then we will leave to get on the Disney Wonder

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ooh, have a lovely time, Corinna 


dolphingirl47 said:


> Are you going out tonight?



No

*Will you be watching Downton Abbey?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, was meant to be going to the cinema but i'm tired after trying to sort my new house out

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Downton Abbey 

*Have you traced your family tree?*


----------



## A Small World

No but my Mum has

What was the last thing you said and who to?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodnight, love you, to my hubby and girls

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sitting freezing, I have the decorators in and they have the windows wide open and being in North East Scotland we are not having the hot temps of down South 

Have you been to the supermarket today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, need to go tomorrow!

Do you exercise at all?


----------



## tennisfan

I do a fair bit of walking

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## kirstinemma

I had a cheese sandwich, and a peach yoghurt.

What will you be having for dinner?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Was a chicken ceaser salad today, Yummmm

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## tennisfan

Pancakes with popping candy chocolate spread

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

Going to work, come home and have dinner then do more work in the evening ready for work on Wednesday. Not very exciting!

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Friday night in Cardiff at the Girly Weekend 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Day 2 of decorating so I will be on tea and coffee duty 

What are you up to?


----------



## tennisfan

Might pop down to my new house to give the living room another coat of paint.  Apart from that nothing else planned.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## queendisney

still nice and warm and dry but no blue sky today!


If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be and why?


----------



## Sarah28

it would probably be either USA or Canada for the picturesque scenery and lots of things to do! but I do like living in the UK 

what's the most extravagant/expensive item (apart from house or car) you ever bought?


----------



## tennisfan

My american style fridge freezer & DSLR

*What's yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Rolex watch

Have you had a snack this afternoon?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes, a big peice of apple pie.

Red or Black?


----------



## Ware Bears

Red

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken & potato roastie

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Are you?*


----------



## A Small World

yes - another busy day ahead

What was the last thing you bought


----------



## Muscateer

A new rug for the living room

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm getting my nails done for the Girly Weekend 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

I am working today, and then no plans for the evening, just probably watch a film or something

what's your favourite shop?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

All Saints.

You have one bullet. And one disney character to shoot and never be seen again. WHich one do you pick?


----------



## lucy_love_

pluto


i hate that bloody dog



if you could marry one disney character who would it be and why?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse, because he must be worth milliions  

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Not much. Just arrived back in UK from 3 months in Tenerife yesterday, so need to go through all letters and post from home. Then do washing.


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Not much. Just arrived back in UK from 3 months in Tenerife yesterday, so need to go through all letters and post from home. Then do washing. 

Where did you meet your current partner, if you have one?


----------



## Muscateer

At work he was the boss 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

It's on but on mute - I'm waiting for Billy Connolly's Route 66

*Do you enjoy cooking?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Got a job interview this morning, then will be watching the England match tonight.

What is your bad habbit?


----------



## Muscateer

Nail chewing when nervous about something

Will you be having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## Sarah28

No just a quiet night in after busy week at work

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Resting and unpacking the rest of my case.

*Are you hosting or going to a Halloween party this month? (MNSSHP not included!)*


----------



## Muscateer

No

Did you have a takeaway or cook tonight?


----------



## A Small World

I cooked

What is your favourite chocolate bar


----------



## Ware Bears

Frys five centres (sadly gone to chocolate heaven)

*Favourite flavour of crisps?*


----------



## A Small World

Cheese and Onion (but being good and trying not to eat many at the moment)

Have you bought any Christmas presents yet


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, finished my BIL just need a couple of more things for my niece & nephew to finish buying for them.

*Have you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Bought a few

*Where will you eat your Christmas lunch this year?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

At my mum and dads

Where will you celebrate New Years?


----------



## EpicKevin

Jordanblackpool said:


> Where will you celebrate New Years?



Not decided yet. Went out last year and went to a club. (Boring but true.)

What is your favourite ride in Orlando?


----------



## DisFanJen

EpicKevin said:


> What is your favourite ride in Orlando?



Hmm, going thrill with this one and saying Rock 'n' Rollercoaster.

What's the average flight speed of a swallow?


----------



## A Small World

absolutely no idea at all but i bet they dont have to watch for speed cameras

is it raining where you are today


----------



## DisFanJen

A Small World said:


> absolutely no idea at all but i bet they dont have to watch for speed cameras



*pokes A Small World for not getting the Monty Python reference.*



A Small World said:


> is it raining where you are today



Strangely enough no.  It's a little overcast but other than that fine.

Is there ever a point at which you'd stop going to WDW because you thought it was too expensive?  Not that you couldn't afford it, but you thought it just wasn't worth the money any more.


----------



## Ware Bears

Doubt it 

*Are you out tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

Nope - curling up in front of tv

Do you watch X Factor


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Unfortunately, Yes I do.

What is the one ride I could never get you to go on???


----------



## tennisfan

Tea Cups, I can do any roller coaster but tea cups make me ill

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

I had home made fish pie last night - it was yummy

Are you going out today


----------



## tennisfan

Need to get a new tv & will pop down to my house to finish the cleaning

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Had planned to wash my car but its raining so just a chill day

Will you be having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

Yes- making roast chicken. Looking forward to it

Whats your favourite veg


----------



## tennisfan

Carrots

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't got anything planned at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Raining as per usual!!!

What football team do you support?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly Coventry City 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't like any hot drinks

Do you have washing out today?


----------



## Sarah28

no - we live in a flat and don't have a garden so all our washing is dried indoors

Do you collect anything?


----------



## kirstinemma

I used to collect beanie babies, I have over 300!

What was the last thing you brought?


----------



## jjk

petrol for my car

*whats for tea tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Fish Fingers 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

No not yet

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

Lasagne and salad

Whats your favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*What's yours?*


----------



## A Small World

You're my dessert twin Elaine - Its Creme Brulee

Do you watch any soaps on TV?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not really - I watch enough of Emmerdale and Coronation Street to know what's going on but don't go out of my way to watch them

*Are you left or right-handed?*


----------



## A Small World

Right

What size shoes do you take


----------



## mandymouse

5

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter and I are going shopping

What are you up to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tony64

a Dog Tilly and a cat Sammy davis jnr.


What's your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Big Bang Theory Season 4 dvd 

what's your favourite perfume/aftershave?


----------



## tony64

Tabac

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Charlotte Figg Takes Over Paradise

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really have a favourite at the moment as I always seem to be listening to zumba music 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a nice relaxing facial

What is the weather like with you?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Cold and raining! As per!

What would be your choice of song on Karaoke if you had to do one?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm in the mood for dancing 

*What is your fave radio station ?*


----------



## Sarah28

BBC 6 music

What was the last thing you took a photo of?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some of the Halloween decorations at Disneyland

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## heffman

Having dinner at the disney castle where i got engaged has to be my number 1... but i did love the haunted mansion also

Whos your favourite on xfactor or strictly come dancing??


----------



## Jordanblackpool

I love Misha B, but think the Risk and Franky will do well. Cant be doing with Janet. Poor girl.

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## mandymouse

It's a red dress that I like to wear when I take a Disney Cruise 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Heading to see my Nan and Grandad, then a beer with my mates tonight, not seen hardly anyone since Ive been back!

What do you work as???


----------



## Sarah28

graphic designer

what was the last thing you cooked?


----------



## heffman

waffles, turkey wraps and corn on the cob. mmmm yummy

Have you ever swum with dolphines/ if not do you want to??


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes, I have! I went to Dubai in April and we swam with the dolphins at Atlantis 

*Do you ever listen to the 'Top 40' on a Sunday (any radio station)?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes I usually end up listening in the car

How many disney items are in the room you are in now


----------



## Muscateer

None

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Shopping, housework, zumba and a drinky at F&B's tonight 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Have a few things to sort out for my house & then off to the cinema this evening

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes going out for lunch tomorrow with my daughter and MiL

Will you be cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Cooking Jerk Chicken tonight, Saturday is takeaway night!

If you could change one thing about the modern world what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

Sorry, no idea, that's too deep for me at 7.30am 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lunch with my daughter and MiL

Will you be meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## queendisney

yes my friend Angie who has been looking after Buttercup my hamster while I was in Las Vegas...


Have you done any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Muscateer

Seafood

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and wrote out all my cards

Are you having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## mandymouse

We'll probably have some bacon batches 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Pork & trimmings

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Watch the Arsenal game and hope they dont lose!  I may cry if they do.

Whats your favourite cocktail?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Finally being able to move in to my house after having the keys for 2 weeks 

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

We had chicken and roasted new potatoes

Do you watch X Factor


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## A Small World

Tea 

Whats your favourite flavour icecream


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pistachio

What is your favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## A Small World

Plain cornflakes or porridge/ready brek

What colour is your front door


----------



## Starscream275

It's plain white clear as day.

Do you think Lady Gaga, Jessie J, Justin Beiber etc are abominations to the music industry?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, though I'm not a fan of Justin Beiber, love Jessie J 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

housework, shopping and Ironing 

*what about you?*


----------



## Starscream275

I'll be going to college in a few hours time.

What's the last movie you saw recently?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last movie was Cars 2

What movie are you hoping to see next?


----------



## tennisfan

Breaking Dawn

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Raining

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Beans on toast!

What is your favourite place to go on holiday if your not going to Orlando?


----------



## Sarah28

I would love to visit New York or somewhere in Canada (sadly never been to either yet)

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography & films

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Contact Center Team Leader 

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## A Small World

yes I have my dolls house somewhere and want to set it up again in my house

Whats your earliest memory


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is a bit of a funny one. I was about 3 and had just started nursery and one of the boys in my class had broken his leg. His mum brought in a special cake with loads of marzipan plaster casts on it. This made a deep impression on me.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## A Small World

No not at the moment

Where and when is your next holiday


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know where, probably DLRP for my dad's birthday next year

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town this morning and working on my trip report later

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nipping out to the shops soon, still got to sort a few things to move into my house.  Then relaxing as i'm coming down with a sore throat & cold.

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Thursday night for my birthday.

What is the weather like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny but chilly

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

Bagel and some fruit

What's your favourite TV channel?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a particular favourite TV channel

*What's your current favourite TV programmes ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Rizzoli & Isles, Castle & Kid in a Candy Store

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

After being on leave for nearly a month, I will be back at work over the weekend

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## tennisfan

Jodi Picoult

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## queendisney

Dead Poets Society


What is the most romantic thing you have ever done?


----------



## mandymouse

Taken hubby away for the weekend

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just had some furniture delivered, need to collect my dads laptop that he has bought then relaxing

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Muscateer

Housework and packing my case when I decide what to put in it

What is your favourite tv programme at the moment?


----------



## Sarah28

I'm loving don't tell the bride on bbc at the mo 

if you could only eat one type/kind of food forever, what would you eat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## mandymouse

Brocolli

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Rescue Special Ops

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to have my dinner: Cheese Burger, Mexican Potatoes and Onion Rings

What is your favourite non-edible treat?


----------



## A Small World

Nice long bath full of bubbles (preferably lush) or a nice weekend away

Whats yours


----------



## mandymouse

Getting my hair cut 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping this morning, washing & ironing.  Also taking pretty much the last of my stuff to my new house

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

Off to Florida saturday morning 

What are you up to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back to work over the weekend

Do you collect anything?


----------



## queendisney

no..although the DH does collect old corgi toys so we do have a lot of clutter (all his) in the spare room and loft!


How often do you go out and buy yourself a present, be it clothes, shoes, perfume, books etc.?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

About once every 2 months.

*Have you ever watched a movie trilogy/quadrilogy etc back-to-back in one day? If so, what was it?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

Gok Wan's autobiography

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Been down to my new house to wait for the Virgin man to install my phone & internet.  Off out for a meal with my parents later.

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo Di Caprio

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## queendisney

European Studies..

what is the furthest you would be able to swim?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not sure 

Pool or ocean?


----------



## Danauk

Ocean, I grew up on the coast.

*Can you ski?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*Are you going to a Hallowe'en party this year ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I went to Mickey's Halloween Party twice while at Disneyland

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## mandymouse

I think finally going on The Hulk at IOA was the most adventurous thing I've ever done 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am shortly heading to work

Describe your favourite decoration/ ornament


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Il be honest, I stay away from decorations 

Where will you spend christmas day??


----------



## queendisney

now thats a difficult one....my mum has been going on at me for the last MONTH about 'what are you doing for Christmas?'  We still haven't decided if we want to spend it by ourselves or not..Its so much more relaxing by ourselves!


What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flew a plane

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be at work

What is your favourite Yankee Candle Scent?


----------



## mandymouse

Bahama Breeze (it smells like tropical cocktails )

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Have a relax this morning and then this afternoon I have to go to a meeting with the director of the panto that our theatrical society is putting on in the theatre in our town this year. 

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm off till Thursday

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, I'm having pasta.

*Foreign films with English subtitles - love or hate?*


----------



## Muscateer

Never watch foreign films

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just taking my mum shopping in Coventry this morning 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Seen as I am on half term break I thought I would do a spring clean of the house this morning, then go to the local garden centre for lunch and get a few things there so that I can get my garden ready for the winter tomorrow. 

*Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes quite a few

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## gemmybear83

Turkey salad

*What are you planning for halloween?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work, but I enjoyed the Halloween season at Disneyland so all is well

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## tennisfan

Freshly baked bread

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was the first Disney park that you visited?


----------



## Danauk

The Disneyland park at Disneyland Paris

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got up at 7

Will you be doing any shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes a bit of food shopping this morning, then a little Christmas shopping this afternoon

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet but DMIL is popping around, so maybe a bit of shopping

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Waiting to have Sky installed this morning, then I have a few bits of food shopping to get before moving the rest of my stuff into my new house

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

There is a huge nasty grey cloud over our house, so I think it's going to chuck it down soon 

*How many days/weeks/months does it take you to change all the clocks in your house after Daylight Saving Time ends?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

I like it when they clocks go forward because it means the Sat Nav & clock in my car go to the correct time, normally its an hour behind! ( i dont know how to change it!)

Are you dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## Danauk

No, we don't do anything for Halloween.

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City & Rizzoli & Isles

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Chilli Con Carne

Do you buy fireworks


----------



## Danauk

Yes, DH does.

*What time will you get up in the morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

I was up just after 6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet but DH has the day off, so should be fun whatever we do

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm heading to the garden centre to look around the Christmas stuff 

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Danauk

A friend from work (at 12:30 am informing me that he had finished a bottle of rum! Luckily my phone was on silent and I saw it in the morning!!)

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to get some food shopping I didn't do yesterday, then off to see a friend for dinner & cinema

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Watch Chelsea V Arsenal and then just generally have a relax!

*Whats one thing about America that you just dont get?*


----------



## Muscateer

Biscuits and gravy is just so wrong

Do you know what you would like for Christmas yet?


----------



## tennisfan

I only want a couple of dvd's as I have been very fortunate this year from my parents helping me to buy & kit out my house

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Fajitas

When was the last time you had chocolate


----------



## Danauk

I don't usually eat much chocolate, but I had a fun sized bag of chocolate buttons a few minutes ago (they were supposed to be for trick or treaters!!)

*Where would you like to visit in the world that you have not yet been to?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Egypt

*Have you/will you be carving pumpkins for Halloween?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I went to the pool for a few hours and be heading out to see my new home shortly.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Danauk

Winter veg soup and a crusty roll.

*Do you play any sports?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes, football and I box aswell! 

Have you given your car a name?


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading for work in a minute. I am going to spend the day doing annual reviews with my staff.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Muscateer

I like going to gym, swimming and being pampered

Will you be cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## Danauk

We are eating out this evening with friends.

*What is your favourite type of takeaway?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Cantonese

*What's the scariest film you've ever seen?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Ring

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans other than getting a good rest

How many shoes do you own?


----------



## Muscateer

Trying to think, around 25 pairs maybe but mostly flipflops/sandals

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot in the day, but off to see The Specials tonight

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Went and sussed out the shopping malls where I now live.

Are you eating out anywhere tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

December 3rd 

*Which is your nearest UK theme park and how often do you visit it?*


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers, we go quite often as we have annual passes. We were last there last Saturday.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

I go to zumba classes 3 times a week 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nipping to the shops then going round to my parents for dinner.  

*What are yours?*


----------



## Danauk

Doing some housework this morning and then this afternoon I have to go to a rehearsal for the panto our theatrical society is putting on over Christmas.

*Will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure as staying in a hotel at the moment so depending on which restaurant we pick to eat at.

Have you bought any Christmas cards yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you put up your Christmas decorations?


----------



## Danauk

The 1st weekend in December.

*Are you doing anything for bonfire night next weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Are you expecting any Trick or Treaters tomorrow?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Probably, they wont get much though, just booked for Florida so need to save!

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Muscateer

Moving into my new home tomorrow

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping in Coventry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Took my dog to the vets as he is unwell, now got to wait for the surveyer to come & check my loft & cavity wall so I have have it done.

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lesley Pearse - Belle

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## jjk

a ham sandwich

*will you be doing anything for Halloween tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Quiche and salad

*What is your favourite perfume/after-shave?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste Touch of Pink

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our TV does not work at the moment. Looks like the communal satellite dish is broken

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## mandymouse

The Magic Kingdom in WDW

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to pop in to my parents to look after the dog whilst my mum works at lunchtime then I have to attend a Q&A session for the Olympic Volunteer programme with my ambulance trust this afternoon

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Sarah28

first day back at work today after holiday - was quite a struggle! just relaxing at home tonight 

What are you most looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our Hawaii cruise next year

What id your job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and housework all very boring 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to town this morning and zumba tonight 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue jeans & a white t-shirt

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a couple's massage booked for Saturday morning and then will use the gym and the pool at the spa. I then need to get my nails redone and do my shopping for the Christmas ornament swap. I have no plans for Sunday yet.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Toms Wedding, its a freebie from ibooks but not very exciting, think I will give up on it.

Do you make your own Christmas cake?


----------



## tennisfan

No, my mum sometimes does

*What are your plans for Christmas?*


----------



## Sarah28

Going back to my mums to spend it with her, and will probably see my dad on boxing day 

Does your christmas tree have a theme, colour or style of ornaments?


----------



## Danauk

I have a 7ft tree with just Disney decorations on, a smaller white and blue tree and a red and gold tree.

*When will you be putting your Christmas decorations up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas Eve

What are you going to have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## A Small World

No idea yet

What about you


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey with all the trimmings

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

What housework do you have to do today?


----------



## Ware Bears

None, if I have my way 

*Do you read your horoscope?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Sarah28

not really

Are you seeing any fireworks at the weekend?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

No, im not a big fan of them, even the ones in Disney 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## queendisney

one robo hamster called Miss Buttercup..


what kind of footwear to you wear to walk around all the theme parks?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Skechers Shape-Ups

*Your Christmas tree: Real or Fake?*


----------



## Danauk

Both

*What are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans for us, just a quiet weekend

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Have a little sleep as I have just finished nights, then off to the shops before going round to my parents for fireworks & a bbq

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Probably tonight, need a beer after the week I have had!

Whens your next trip away?


----------



## Sarah28

nothing planned as of yet, but hoping to fit in a sneaky trip to disneyland paris in feb 

if you had a super power, what would it be?


----------



## queendisney

invisibility......


If you were offered a job to dress like a disney charecter in the theme park which one whould you want tobe and why?


----------



## tennisfan

A Chipmunk as they are mischevious

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Friday night....Curry night!! Not sure what to have yet!

What song always puts you in a good mood?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty much anything Disney, but if I have to choose just one, then probably I Can Go The Distance from Hercules. 

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## queendisney

hey thats one of my fav disney songs as well..but the one that makes me go all goose pimply is still the classic one 'When you wish upon a star'


What has been your most fav decade so far and why?


----------



## mandymouse

The 90's because that was when I had my girls 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

off to watch a bunch of terrible footballers and then fireworks this evening

*what about you ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Brekkie at F&B's, then not much else planned 

*Where will you be having Christmas dinner this year ?*


----------



## Danauk

At my sister in laws house, thankfully though BIL will be doing the cooking!!

*Will you be having fireworks at your house this evening?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Nope, not a big fan of them!

Whats your favourite Pizza topping?


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast or Pepperoni

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin Tale

What is your favourite cosmetics brand?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't buy much makeup but what I have is Boots No 7 & 17, but I wouldn't say it's a favourite 

*Do you ever do your grocery shopping online for home delivery?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Occasionally

What is your favourite film?


----------



## mandymouse

Love the Bourne Movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a lie in followed by a cooked breakfast. I am uploading photos to photo bucket at the moment before heading to the gym. When I get back, I will post the next installment of my trip report.

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast beef

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a FDNY hoodie

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going for a day out in London next Saturday.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 7:30

How many Christmas parties do you have to go to this year?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

None - I've never been invited to a Christmas party before 

*Do you like Sudoku puzzles?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood

*Who's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment closely followed by Stitch

What was the first Disney movie that you watched?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mary Poppins

*What is your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean and Lilo & Stitch

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to wait in for my loft insulation to be done at some point today.  May do some shopping online for Christmas presents whilst I wait

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today and just chilling out when I get home tonight, may watch some christmas movies! 

What's the best gig / concert you've been to?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been to many but Bon Jovi last year was amazing

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I had toast

*Do you have an electric or manual toothbrush?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Manual

What colour is your bedroom?


----------



## Muscateer

Red, cream and white theme

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm still feeling a bit poorly, so a quick dash to town, then stay in the warm

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sorting the loft out at my parents so they can get loft insulation done & then maybe shopping with my mum this evening

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jjk

bit of christmas shopping, playing badminton on Sunday 


*what are you having for lunch today ?*


----------



## aml3679

Leftover lasagna with a diet coke

Have you ever been to Disney Paris?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, 6 times

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

it's awful! very wet and windy down by the seaside 

What colour is your front door?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Dark blue

*Do you own a bicycle?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going to London for the day on Saturday with our friends.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a McDonalds as I was out shopping with my mum & wanted something quick

*What are your plans for Christmas?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to my SIL's for Christmas day, then back home as I am involved in a panto from 27th Dec until the 2nd Jan.

*What are your plans for Christmas?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all three days

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I have my dolls pram in my mums loft and dolls house in my sons loft

Have you written any Christmas cards yet


----------



## jjk

no not yet

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Off to the Villagio Mall for some shopping and having lunch out with my hubby

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm only meeting up with the girl who does my nails today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to go to work shortly and tonight I am going out for the leaving dinner for one of our colleagues who is moving to Karachi.

What is your dream holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Vegas 1st class & either staying in the Bellagio or Wynn preferably a suite

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

Not really up to much, just starting some christmas shopping and visiting family

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to London on Saturday to see the Da Vinci exhibition and go a bit of shopping.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Nope the highlight of my evening has been putting the bins out!

Whats your biggest fashion mistake???


----------



## mandymouse

Curly perms 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Highlight of the day is cleaning but thankfully I have a maid starting on Monday 

Have you bought any Christmas chocolates yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a chocolate Kinder Santa (trying not to eat it yet)

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

I had a sandwich and an apple (not very exciting unfortunately!)

Who's your favourite actor/actress?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Adam Sandler & Kate Hudson

*When it snows are you happy or does it annoy you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Happy, even though I have to work in it & get treated like dirty by management who sit at home! its the general public that come together & help the emergency services makes it worth it

*What would you like for Christmas?*


----------



## Danauk

A new pair of Ugg boots and a few Blu rays.

*When will you be putting your Christmas tree up?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sometime in December, got to buy one first

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sausage, Mash, Peas and Onion Gravy

What is your favourite Disney show?


----------



## Ware Bears

It was a dinner show at DLP at Christmas time - I can't remember exactly what it was called but it was something like The Magical World of Tinker Bell.

*What did you last have to drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some Coke this afternoon

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero or Diet Coke with Lime

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

been to the gym, bit of house work then off for a look around the shops

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going food shopping & then going to clean the house (exciting!)

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to London tomorrow to see the Da Vinci exhibition at the National Gallery. Then on Sunday I have panto rehearsal to go to.

*What was the last programme you watched on the TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just watched an episode of the Big Bang Theory

*Will you be enjoying some alcohol tonight ? if so, what will you be having ?*


----------



## jjk

sadly I didnt have any, hoping to change all that tonight as have a bottle of blossom hill waiting for me

*will you be eating out today and if so what are you having?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last book your read?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'Fire and Ice' by Dana Stabenow

*What was the last album you bought?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bruno Mars

Will you be cooking tonight or going out?


----------



## A Small World

Cooking - something quick and easy though

What was the last dessert you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Creme Brulee

What is your star sign?


----------



## A Small World

Aquarius

What is your first memory


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Aged 2, locking the patio doors with my Dad outside and him smashing the glass in rage trying to get back in  

*Do you ever make your own Mince Pies, or do you just buy them ready made?  *


----------



## DisFanJen

I always make them, but then I don't have a choice as I'm diabetic so it's all special ingredients.

*If you won the lottery what would be your first big purchase?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't like Mince pies so I just buy them if I have people coming round who do

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## tennisfan

Walk the dog mainly, my job is quite physical when we have to lift/move & carry patients.

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## avviexxx

Nothing, except final arrangements for nans funeral.

<b>How many times have you been to a Disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have kind of lost count

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## chipndalefan

Space Mountain in WDW.

When do you put your Christmas tree up?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometime in December

*What is your job?*


----------



## chipndalefan

Expert Reviewer for O2 (Call centre quality Analyst, but they changed the title )

*What is your favourite Disney snack?*


----------



## Muscateer

Quite like the Mickey ice-creams

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Coventry with my mum

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly where I will spend the day doing annual performance reviews for my staff and some call monitoring.

What household task do you hate the most?


----------



## tennisfan

Washing up

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had a tuna mayo roll and a packet of cheese & onion crisps

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## PlutoBaby

Muscateer said:


> I had a tuna mayo roll and a packet of cheese & onion crisps
> 
> Do you enjoy cooking?


If I have the time.  Unfortunately, I'm married to a very "food boring" man, but I'm game for trying different stuff.  The F&W Festival was the best this year.  Not all the choices were that good, but the variety was awesome!

What is your fav adult Disney thing to do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eating at Palo on Disney Cruise Line

What is your favourite dish?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything with pasta

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Go training and then watch England tonight

Whats for Lunch??


----------



## Sarah28

Philadelphia with chives on a bagel and some fruit

What are you currently most looking forward to?


----------



## avviexxx

Taking my mum to Orlando for her first time next year 

What are you hoping for-for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Tiffany pendant

What was the best present that you ever got?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Thats a great question! Errrrrm.....I have a few sentimental ones, but usage wise id say my I pod! Use it everyday!

Whats your favourite chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A German chocolate called Sarotti that you unfortunately can't get over here

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## A Small World

My holiday in DL and Vegas - not long now

Have you wrapped any Christmas presents yet this year


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Nooo Nooo, I dont like to get it done too early so will be done Xmas eve! 

What have you got planned for this weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

We have friends coming to stay so be shown them the sights and probably quite a few cocktails will be had.

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No not today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just come off nights, so will have a rest before going round to see my parents

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

my mum's coming down to us for the weekend, so lots of shopping 

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Working the whole weekend

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mediterranean Stew and Dumplings

What one thing do you never travel without?


----------



## tennisfan

My Kindle & credit cards

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## Danauk

Music

*What was your least favourite subject at school?*


----------



## Muscateer

Maths

Are you doing anything that involves Christmas today?


----------



## jjk

yes practicing Christmas songs with our Pre school children

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm doing a bit more Christmas shopping

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work in a minute

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a hoodie sweatshirt

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a contact centre team leader with an international airline

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Sarah28

I got some more tights in dorothy perkins yesterday, some of the nice woolly patterned ones (not very exciting I'm afraid!) 

what number is your house?


----------



## kirstinemma

number 6!

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## queendisney

More DIY!  Its never ending and still doesn't look like we are getting anywhere.


What time do you normally get out of bed at the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on if i'm working & what shift i'm on.  If i'm off then about 8.30

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Salmon, carrots, broccoli, sweetcorn and chips

*How about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken, cauliflower, broccoli & sweetcorn

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Danauk

Champagne

*What is your current favourite TV show?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really watch TV and if I do, it tends to be one of the news channels

What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

Paradise by Coldplay is my current favourite

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just away to the airport to pick up our friends then its catching up over bubbly time.

Will you be cooking or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cooking

What was the last movie that you saw in a cinema?


----------



## Sarah28

haven't been for a while, think it was Cars 2

What star sign are you?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## lovin'fl

Sat, going to Applebees Flapjack fundraiser in the morning and then to my Aunt's for Thanksgiving dinner.  Sun morning, my girls' softball team is having their Applebees Flapjack fundraiser.

*Where are you going on vacation next year?*


----------



## mom2maggie

I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!  Did I win the Super Bowl?

Kidding - but really, we are.  We'll be there in 3 months & 2 weeks.  Not that I'm counting.

*What is your favorite breakfast cereal?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coco Pops & Sugar Puffs

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to a Christmas party on 10th December

Have you started your Christmas shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm about half way through

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

Going on a long walk (8 miles) with DH

*what about you?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm pottering around the garden getting it tidied and ready for winter.

*Where is your favourite non Disney holiday destination?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Rome

*Where is yours?*


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## Muscateer

I got up at 7

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

We're meeting up with family visiting from the US

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was at work today and I am now chilling out on here for a bit before cooking dinner. Once I had dinner I am hoping to post the next installment of my trip report.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## Muscateer

Christmas

What's the weather like this morning?


----------



## mandymouse

It's too dark to tell, but the TV says it could be foggy

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to pop to the shops to finish my Christmas shopping & then i'm going round my parents to hopefully finish clearing the loft

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Flash and Bones by Kathy Reichs

Which airline do you usually fly with?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on where i'm flying too, having said that I have never used the same airline twice.  Prefer Delta out of the ones I have flown with.

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## lovin'fl

DISboards and Cruise Critic (like to travel...cruises and Disney)and reading.  Used to scrapbook, but haven't done it for about 2 years, since I took up the 'hobby' of watching my girls play softball (select/travel ball).

*What dessert are you looking forward to eating on Thanksgiving?*

Just realized I hopped on the UK comm board...oops...sorry!


----------



## Muscateer

Would have to be pumpkin pie

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, my mum & dad are coming over, then zumba tonight

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Working today and then a hair appointment this evening 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Disney Pin badges

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Spag bol 

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a stir fry

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and going to the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my DD to Birmingham for a bit of Christmas shopping and some lunch, then I'll work off all that lovely food as zumba tonight 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

black pinstripe trousers, and black shirt

If you could have a super power, what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

My super power would be to fly, so I didn't need a plane to get to Florida 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Finally having a chill day after a hectic few days unpacking

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## Danauk

Bones

*Are you doing anything fun this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## A Small World

Eeyore

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of April

What is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## A Small World

Zanzibar

Are you doing anything else at the moment as well as talking on here


----------



## mandymouse

Nope I've just got up and catching up with the DIS

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's back to work for me again today. I have a team meeting scheduled for this afternoon.

What are you going to have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast turkey and all the trimmings.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I've only been to zumba earlier this evening

*Are you Christmas shopping this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to earn the money to spend on Christmas presents over the weekend 

What colour scheme does your Christmas tree have this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet probably just lots of different ornaments

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, late last night hubby arranged for us to spend tonight in Birmingham 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping & hopefully managing to finish my the last of my Christmas shopping

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans for today, just going to Brum tonight 

*When are you putting your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about heading for work

Where will you spend Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

At work the whole of Christmas, although its a shorter shift so will be going round my parents when I finish.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Beef in mushroom sauce

Are you dressed or still in your pjs?


----------



## tennisfan

Dressed 

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

Thursday 

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Sausage, Bacon, Potatoes & Peas tonight with brown sauce!

What have you got planned for the week?


----------



## Muscateer

Have to get my medical for my residency visa and hope to put up my Christmas tree

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm Christmas shopping with my eldest DD today 

*What is your fave UK shopping centre ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Bluewater

Where's your favourite place to eat out?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Any chinese or TGI Fridays (though don't get to go too often).

When are you putting up your Christmas tree?


----------



## mandymouse

My Christmas tree is up 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Recently its Mojitos

Do you have any Christmas parties to go to?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a zumba Christmas drinks evening and a meal with friends to go to 

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## Sarah28

just chilling out when I get in from work tonight, probably watch don't tell the bride as that's my usual tuesday night plan! 

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

I have some more planning to do for work and then some props to make for the panto I am involved in this year.

*What are you watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure what is on yet

Have you worn gloves this winter?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly yes 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a lazy morning and after lunch I will go into town to get a different display adapter for our new computer, do some Christmas shopping and have my nails done. Once I am back, I better set up the new computer.

How much of your Christmas shopping have you done?


----------



## mandymouse

About 90%, can't wait to be finished 

*What will you be drinking with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet. I may try to get a bottle of Rosa Regale.

What is your favourite tipple?


----------



## Sarah28

i do love a cocktail - probably a cosmopolitan or something similar. 

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Most cocktails & Baileys on ice

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

On Saturday I am going shopping with some of my work friends, then I might put my Christmas trees up. On Sunday I have a pantomime rehearsal to go to and some planning to do for work the following week.

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

The football on Five

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dinner is still cooking. We are having meat paella.

Do you still have a Christmas stocking?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What can you see out of the window you are nearest to?


----------



## mandymouse

I can see my back garden

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Doggy sitting whilst my mum is at the hospital, then going out to lunch before going to the cinema this evening with my cousin

*What would you like to get for Christmas?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A silver Tiffany pendant

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Muscateer

No I am not a animal person

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

A dog

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

A WW wafer bar

*Who sent you your last text ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My cousin about going out

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

It's awful - got absolutely soaked on my walk into work - still drying off now 

what was the last photo you took?


----------



## tennisfan

Of the rooms of my new house

*What's for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Turkey stir fry

*When are your putting your Christmas decorations up?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure probably in the next week

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## queendisney

hubby gone out, Christmas tree up and sparkling, fire burning, feet up on sofa listening to music and going between here and FB!  Bliss..



Do you normally get a lot of snow where you live, do you cope with it well or are you like me, a southerner and not cope well?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually in the Midlands we tend to not get much snow, but even when just an inch falls the roads come to a standstill 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have been to the cinema & had lunch out.  Just chilling tonight

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

I had steak in a cabernet sauce, cheesy mash and steamed brocolli.

*Are you going Christmas shopping tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos

What is your favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## A Small World

depends what mood im in - i like them all unfortunately

Have you received any christmas cards yet this year


----------



## Muscateer

Yes one

Will you be going Christmas shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

No I think I'll be avoiding shopping on a Saturday on the lead up to Christmas 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im packing for my trip to Disneyland and Vegas (as well as cleaning, sorting stuff for Christmas and stuff for Mums 80th birthday)

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## mandymouse

Me, in January 

*What are you up to this evening ?* Just Strictly Come Dancing for me


----------



## Muscateer

Need to catch up on the UK tv on my VPN

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

A Chinese takeaway when DD finishes work at 8

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## A Small World

I had one chocolate - it was the last one in the box and as I was tidying up it helped to eat it (What a good excuse )

Do you have Christmas pudding on Christmas day?


----------



## mandymouse

I wish, but the rest of the family don't like it

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having lunch at my parents before going to work as i'm working lates

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Pub lunch & Beer for Soccer Sunday!

Is your work having a 'Christmas do'?


----------



## queendisney

we have been out already, in November!!  It was cheaper and we only went for a meal....they don't seem to do an awful lot where I work now.  Might have to try and change that next year!!!!

Where are you going for your Christmas do?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, so I don't work, but I'm off to Frankie & Benny's with friends next weekend

*Have you finished your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just a couple of small bits to get.

If having one, what are you wearing for your Christmas night out?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not going on any this year. 

*What Christmas present are you most looking forward to giving this year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A PS3 to my husband

Do you have an advent calendar?


----------



## A Small World

No

are you wearing any jewellery at the moment


----------



## Muscateer

Yes necklace, bracelet, ear-rings, 3 rings and a watch

Have you had frost overnight?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes the cars look a bit icy

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I posted some stuff that I have sold on Ebay this morning and did a tiny bit of Christmas shopping and then I headed to work for a late shift.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## Muscateer

McDonalds and Maltesers

What are your plans for today?


----------



## A Small World

work and the dentist then tonight i need to finish my packing for my trip to DL

Who was the last person you spoke to


----------



## mandymouse

My husband

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I went and did some Christmas shopping but couldn't get everything I needed but I did buy myself some lovely pjs and a scarf.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## cmc08

I had a Soda farl with a fried egg (yoke still runny!  ) and some brown sauce... Or as you'd say over here, An Egg Sodie! lol
Good fuel for working outside on a cold wintry day!

Is it cold enough for a fire to keep warm where you are at?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It would be, but we have no fire place

When will you open your Christmas presents?


----------



## mandymouse

First thing Christmas morning

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Having a tidy up and need to catch up on my UK tv programmes

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

Might buy a couple more Christmas presents

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

I'm hoping to finish off my christmas shopping, and then my dad is coming down to stay for the rest of the weekend

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Working both Sat & Sun

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

A ham sandwich

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Christmas edition of Good Housekeeping

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning 

*What about you ?*


----------



## Sarah28

just working today and then probably writing the rest of my christmas cards tonight and watching some christmas movies 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Just working all weekend

*What are your plans for Christmas?*


----------



## jjk

we will be at home with the family

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Asda this morning then housework, double zumba tonight, then out with the zumba girls this evening ~ can't wait 

*What about you ? what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today and then going out doing a bit of late night shopping and probably getting a takeaway tonight

Who was your last text message from?


----------



## tennisfan

A friend of mine called Rob

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I have no idea yet.

Are you going Christmas shopping today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am picking up a couple of things that I had reserved and hoping to get the last present

Have you sent all your Christmas cards?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and last delivered today to

Are you cooking, going out for a meal or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Frankie & Benny's for a Christmas meal with a couple of friends tonight 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you treat yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Dior eyeshadow and a mascara

Will you be going to visit anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I've got a super lazy day today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to visit realatives

*will you be having a sunday roast ?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, we're having a KFC today, love it when I don't have to cook a Sunday dinner 

*Have you bought all your Christmas presents ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Still one to buy but hoping to get it tomorrow.

Have you opened any Christmas chocolates yet?


----------



## cmc08

Had a few sneaky ones off the Christmas tree with a cup of coffee but haven't opened any tins yet!

Do you have any Christmas decorations outside your house?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I've just got some lights at my window 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some German Christmas biscuits

What colour scheme does your Christmas tree have?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got my tree up yet, hope to have it up this week.  It will be a Disney theme

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Have you been to any Christmas parties yet?


----------



## mandymouse

I've had a couple of Christmas catch up with friends 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bought my last Christmas present and went to the supermarket for some supplies

What are your wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, black jacket, purple blouse

What are you hoping to get from Santa?


----------



## Sarah28

just a couple of dvds, a book, perfume, make up, lil bits like that

what's your favourite board game?


----------



## Muscateer

Good old Monopoly

Have you had a biscuit with your afternoon cuppa?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No afternoon cuppa for me

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## Muscateer

Depending which place we use but normally a curry or pizza

Did you have a good or restless sleep?


----------



## mandymouse

Terrible, I was wide awake at 3.55am due to the rain and wind

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Waiting for the gas man to see if my meter is faulty as I have no hot water or central heating.  Then working 3-11 before having 9 days off work

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am ill in bed. I am just making myself a cup of tea while catching up online and then I will snuggle up under my multiple quilts and watch a DVD.

What is the net thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## Muscateer

Hope your better soon

Christmas

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

Bagel and some fruit

What's your favourite shop?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsoon

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment Lakeland as I can't seem to pass it without going in and coming out with some new kitchen gadget 

What are you up to today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm getting my hair trimmed and nails done 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Swapping cars with my dad as I need a bigger one for my trip to France tomorrow, got to do a bit of food shopping then writing my christmas cards

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Sarah28

Anything Mexican

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, an 18 month old Beagle

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

I went to work at 7am, got back at almost 7pm, have made some props for the panto I am involved in this Christmas and am now relaxing with a small glass of wine whilst waiting for Bones to start.

*When do you break up from work for Christmas or are you having to work over Christmas?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working over Christmas and New Year

At what time will you have Christmas dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on if I finish work on time, so hopefully around 5pm

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Postcard Killers by James Patterson

What is your favourite city?


----------



## queendisney

Florence.  It changes day to day but its always between Rome or Florence.


What is your fav Disney Movie?


----------



## Danauk

The Lion King

*Will you be cooking a Christmas dinner this year?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I will and soo looking forward to it

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry to get her hair done

*What about you ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today and then fending for myself tonight as Andy has his work christmas do tonight - probably just watch some christmas movies and snuggle under my duvet as not feeling too good at the min 

Are you all ready for christmas!?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes just just got the fresh things to get now.

Do you have any Christmas parties/nights out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## Muscateer

Facials

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't got any plans at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to get my car back from my dad & drop of the shopping from France.  Need to pick up a present I have ordered & then just chilling the rest of the day.

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

finishing up the last of the christmas shopping, then wrapping them up. Might do some christmas baking saturday afternoon too. Then off to the future in-laws for sunday lunch 

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to the Rock with Laughter Show at the NEC

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tuesday night, going for a Chinese with some of my closest friends

*Have you had any snow today?*


----------



## Muscateer

No and don't think it will ever snow here

Have you got any Christmas shopping to do today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I'm all done thank goodness 

*What are your fave tin of chocolates at Christmas ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Celebrations

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## Muscateer

Usually anything with prawns

Will you be eating out today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just chilling and making a Sunday roast 

*What will you be drinking with your Christmas dinner next week ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably a glass or two of a lovely sparkling rose wine that tastes very similar to Rosa Regale.

Will you have a dessert as part of your Christmas dinner?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but not sure what yet.

What are you planning to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not watched TV in over a year. Instead I will work on the next installment of my trip report.

What is your favourite Christmas carol?


----------



## Muscateer

Away in a Manger

Is it frosty where you are today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes it is

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

House work, wrapping presents and making panto props!

*Do you have to go to work today?*


----------



## Sarah28

Yes and it's very busy so all very stressed here this week 

Will you make any new year resolutions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Will you have any Christmas crackers?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*Are you working over Christmas?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes and no! I am not working at my regular paid job but I am working at the theatre putting on a pantomime (I am the stage manager so am in charge of the show.)

*Will you be going to see a panto this year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, it's not really my thing.

Do you have any special Christmas traditions?


----------



## Muscateer

No special ones but we always get a takeaway Christmas Eve then sit watching a film in the dark with only the tree lights on.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm popping to town and Asda this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

picking Kieran up from school at 12 then off to do a bit of shopping this afternoon 

*have you done all your christmas wrapping ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes all done

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & white long sleeve top

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Be a sandwich of some sorts

Did you sleep well?


----------



## jjk

sadly no, the bloomin cats were a pain last night

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to London with my sister to see Million Dollar Quartet & have a meal which is my birthday treat from my sister

*How/Where are you celebrating Christmas?*


----------



## Muscateer

In Doha with my hubby

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## darthtatty

celebrating at home just the 3 of us-usual style christmas. 
Hopefully next christmas will be on a beach in OZ having a BBQ. 

what are your plans for new years eve?


----------



## Sarah28

Just going round my best friends house - have some drinkys and play some games 

Do you have a holiday planned/booked for next year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we have a cruise to Hawaii with a few days at Disneyland booked.

What was your favourite holiday?


----------



## Danauk

A tie between my month in Australia this year when we climbed the Sydney harbour Bridge, met family members I hadn't seen in 20 years and went skiing and when we went to Hollywood, Disneyland and Vegas for 3 weeks a few years ago.

*Where in the world would you like to go to that you haven't yet visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What was your first school called?


----------



## Danauk

Ninelands Lane Primary School

*Do you keep in contact with any people from your secondary school?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Christmas food shopping, then off for a festive treat looking around our local garden center to see if it helps get me in the Christmas spirit! 

*Do have have any Christmas Eve traditions?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing exciting, get a takeaway and watch a Christmas film with only the tree lights on

Have you done your supermarket shop yet?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got to get my fresh food in tomorrow, otherwise I'm all ready, bring it on 

*Are you meeting up with anyone today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not as such but I am going for a pedicure then a Christmas high tea

Do you listen to the radio in the morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I only listen to the radio in the car

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Cleaning and tidying the house ready for Christmas visitors!

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting the vegetables and bread sauce for Christmas dinner and generally stock up on food. I need to get the last present wrapped and otherwise I will just relax as I have to work all over Christmas.

What will you have for dessert on Christmas day?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not sure as my BIL is cooking Christmas dinner. But I hope my MIL is taking one of her home made Christmas puddings so that I can have some of that!

*Have you got all your presnts wrapped yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, the last one was wrapped today

Where will you spend Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

We'll be at home Christmas Day 

*What are you hoping to get for Christmas ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am kind of hoping for a little blue box - a Tiffany silver pendant

Do you still have a Christmas stocking?


----------



## tennisfan

I have a Pluto one but can't find it

*What was the last drink you had?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am currently drinking a nice glass of  rose sparkling wine

Who is responsible for cooking Christmas dinner in your family?


----------



## A Small World

Me

Have you watched any Christmas Movies today?


----------



## Danauk

Usually my husband but tomorrow we are going to his sisters for Christmas day so our Australian brother in law is cooking (hopefully a traditional English Christmas meal and not something on the BBQ!! lol)

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

9:00 as I will have to be in work for 10:00

Do you have any Christmas crackers?


----------



## A Small World

As late as possible as Im still suffering from jet lag

Whats your favourite Christmas movie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love Actually

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Miracle on 34th St (which is on now as we speak) and Its a Wonderful Life.

Whats your favourite Christmas song


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chante, C'est Noel from the Disneyland Paris Christmas Parade

What is your favourite part of Christmas dinner?


----------



## A Small World

All of the main course (The Turkey and trimmings, roasties and veg - yummy)

What was the first Christmas present you opened this yr?


----------



## Muscateer

A CD

Did you have a fab Christmas Day?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I did - it was very different to normal

Have you ever spent Christmas Day in a Disney Park


----------



## mandymouse

Yes we were in Epcot in the rain a few years ago 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Chilling this morning, collecting DBF from the airport then having another (hopefully) nice meal

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a nice brunch and now I am heading to work

When is your next day at work?


----------



## Muscateer

Lucky enough not to work

Will you be having leftover turkey today?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What are your plans for new years eve?*


----------



## Ware Bears

We are very boring and just stay in with a take-away

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment either

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

off to the inlaws for the afternoon

*what about you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

After two days of entertaining both sides of the family we are enjoying doing absolutely nothing! It's bliss! 

*What was your favourite Christmas present?*


----------



## tennisfan

Thats a tough one as I loved all my pressies.  So far it has to be the Nike Livestrong Hoodie I got.  Haven't had my presents from my sister yet so it may change.

What was yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Diamond necklace

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Cleaning the house in prep for my Christmas tomorrow & catching up with a friend after food shopping

*What are yours?*


----------



## Danauk

I have to do some shopping for some items for the panto I am involved in. Then this evening we have our dress rehearsal so I have to be at the theatre this afternoon to do some things with the scenery before our rehearsal.

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A croissant and orange juice

*Do you make New Year resolutions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was your favourite Christmas present this year?


----------



## Ware Bears

My nautical Minnie pjs that I will keep for our next cruise. 

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## queendisney

worked from 8 to 1 but thats it now until next year!!


Have you been to any sales yet and what did you buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just got a big bag of Lush stuff. I realized in horror that I never got around to get any of their Christmas goodies. I put this right today and at 50% off, this was a real bargain.

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have a favourite really, do like Amazon though

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Toasted cheese sandwiches - wanted something simple and different

Have you eaten any chocolate today


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember I haven't been in a reading mood for couple months now.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## A Small World

As little as possible - trying to do a bit of tidying around the house and getting stuff sorted for the weekend

When is your next day at work


----------



## queendisney

next Tuesday...thankfully!!!  Mind you I do like to get back to normal after the Christmas/New Year period. 


So what are you going to do today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a lazy day

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood


*And yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment with Stitch a close second

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No 

*Have you bought anything in the sales ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got a big bag of Lush Christmas goodies in town yesterday and two pairs of shoes online today.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## queendisney

bruchetta (not sure of spelling) with tomatoes and goats cheese.

What are you doing for New Years eve?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working until 15:30 and then we will have a quiet evening in

What is the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

The new Sherlock Holmes 

*What are you looking forward to in 2012?*


----------



## queendisney

I hate going to the cinema...but I think the last movie I saw was Toy Story 3!!!!


What is the best thing you did this year, the sort of thing that sticks in your mind and you think 'wow that was good'?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our vow renewal at Crystal Cathedral

How old we're you when you left full-time education?


----------



## queendisney

I was 16 but then joined Barclays Bank and spent YEARS doing the professional banking exams!  Work for the NHS now so that was worth it!!!!!!!

What was your fav subject at school?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## queendisney

It was Disneyland Paris the year after it opened..


If you had to spend the day with one of snow whites dwarfs which one would it be and why?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Sleepy - because he wouldn't be offended if I took time out for multiple naps during the day 

*Are you making any New Years Resolutions? If yes, what are they?*


----------



## Muscateer

I never make any

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm popping into town, then doing my weekly shop at Asda

*What about you ?*


----------



## Danauk

I need to do some planning for school this morning and then this evening I am running a pantomime at our towns theatre.

*When will you be taking your Christmas decorations down?*


----------



## Sarah28

probably tomorrow or just after new years 

Are you doing anything for new years eve?


----------



## queendisney

nope...this year we have decided to not see anybody else or go anywhere.  It will just be the two of us with a nice meal and a few drinks...etc!!!...


What will you be doing on New Years Day?


----------



## tennisfan

Working just like Christmas

*What are you looking forward to in 2012?
*


----------



## queendisney

H O L I D A Y

apart from being on here what else are you doing at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

I have just made some dough to be used in the slap stick routine of the panto I am running this evening. I was just getting all my things ready to take as I am leaving in about 20 minutes to go to the theatre and set up for this evenings performance.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## queendisney

pasta and some extra strong garlic bread.

what kind of movies do you like watching the most?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Romantic comedy

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## queendisney

Our 18th Wedding anniversary in Feb.


Where do you do your main shop for food?


----------



## Muscateer

Carrefour

Will you stay up to midnight tonight to welcome 2012?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - I always stay up for New Year! 

*If you've got a new 2012 wall calendar, what picture theme does it have?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have a WDW 2012 calendar

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## queendisney

well we was going to go for a walk but its really rubbish outside!  So I will stay in and make DH and I some nice food for today and have a quick tidy up because is looking a tad messy!!!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I worked today and now I am just having a lazy evening.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Danauk

Steak pie and veg.

*Will you be staying up to watch the new year in?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am planning to

With what will you be toasting the new year?


----------



## Ware Bears

Got a bottle of Asti Martini in the fridge

*What are your holiday plans for 2012?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are definitely going to have a Hawaii cruise combined with a few days at Disneyland in April. I am also hoping for a two centre holiday in November combining a Western Caribbean Cruise out of Galveston, Texas and a week and a half at WDW.

What is your dream holiday destination?


----------



## Ware Bears

A round the world cruise

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That would be my dream holiday as well. Alas, DH insists on doing it in bits. So far we have done Malta to Los Angeles in various stages. We will extend it to Hawaii in April.

Where did you go on your first trip abroad?


----------



## mandymouse

I went to France with my school

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## queendisney

today is 'total slob out day'!  Staying in my pj's all day, watching some movies and eating loads of left overs!!!!!!

Are you looking forward to getting back into an everyday routine?


----------



## EpicKevin

queendisney said:


> Are you looking forward to getting back into an everyday routine?



Actually - yes! To a degree.

I'm certainly fed up of eating!! 

Q: What is your favourite Disney Character? (Probably been asked before... )


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment with Stitch a close second

What do yo do for a living?


----------



## queendisney

I am a clinic co-ordinator for the NHS!  Basically deal with waiting lists!!!


When are you taking your christmas decs down?


----------



## Muscateer

They were down on 27th

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not up to much, just popping to Asda, and maybe into town if I can be bothered

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

off to watch Pompey and then a walk by the sea

*what film do you next want to see ?*


----------



## Sarah28

The new muppets one 

What is your next celebration?


----------



## halleous

My Birthday! (18th)

Where are you going on holiday next?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure if we'll be going on a Disney Cruise or to WDW next as we haven't booked anything

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Watching Holby City which I recorded last week

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea its blowing a gale here 

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a bit of a sort out and general declutter today. I do not fancy going out in this. Fortunately I have the day off.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Sarah28

Any kind of coffee really!

What's your all time favourite thing to have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

A bacon sandwich with hash browns

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love you or the Harry Potter books

*What are your fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sour cream and chives

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Muscateer

Double Decker

What are your wearing today?


----------



## Sarah28

Black and grey stripey top and black 3/4 length trousers (relaxing on last day before back to work tomorrow )

What's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold, wet and windy

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## queendisney

Yellow...reminds me of the Florida sun and the heat


What is your all time fav group/musician?


----------



## halleous

Meat Loaf

What is your fav non alcoholic drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## Starscream275

Nothing in particular sorry.

What's the worst movie you ever seen in your entire life?


----------



## Tinks1984

I'd say Donnie Darko - I don't think I even got to the end before it was switched off! Boring!

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## queendisney

no...but I am sort of forced to support Liverpool FC because DH does!!!


When are you taking your Christmas decs down?


----------



## dolphingirl47

6th January

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Danauk

Yes 3 cats, 3 rabbits and a pond full of fish.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 8

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter's 21st in May

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just popping into town this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go food shopping & then popping round to my parents later

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at the moment

What internet browser do you use?


----------



## Muscateer

Safari or Chrome

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, purple blouse, black pinstripe jacket 

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## tennisfan

My watch my parents got me as a graduation present

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have to head to work at lunch time so I will pick a sandwich up on the way.

What is your favourite fast food place?


----------



## tennisfan

KFC & McDonalds

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is really hard to pinpoint just one, but at the moment, I really love Somebody Like You by Adele

What is the first song on your iPod/ MP3 player?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got a clue, I only use it on long journeys ie. holidays 

*Have you taken your Christmas decorations down yet?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I took them down at the weekend

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a busy day at work today.

What was the last thing that you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A book for my Kindle

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's very windy with showers

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## Danauk

Going out tomorrow evening with my theatre friends for our end of show run party.

*What are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to meet our new puppy 

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## halleous

Well i was supposed to have Vodka Arrabiata but it was too spicy so i had chicken nuggets and chips lol

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis

*When & where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

End of April- we are staying with some friends in Orange County, California first, then go on a Disney cruise to Hawaii and then finish with a few days at Disneyland.

What is your favourite memory?


----------



## Muscateer

I have quite a few but one of them was my first trip to WDW and standing on Main Street looking up at the Castle. 

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## tennisfan

Going out to dinner with my parents later

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

Going to Bluewater tomorrow to get Andy some birthday presents and see if I can get any bargains in the sales! Sunday we're going round his parents for dinner.

What is the last photo you took?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't quite remember, but I think it was a photo of DH wearing one of his Christmas presents.

What really annoys you?


----------



## Muscateer

People who write things on FB like Aaarrggh or Bored.com

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, we haven't got any plans

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had to catch up with my chess this morning and then I went to town to get some supplies for a jewellery I am working on and to have a couple of nails repaired where the Shellac had chipped. Now I am catching up with stuff online and then I will have a lazy evening.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

We're either going to Taybarns or get a Chinese meal in 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just taking care of a few things on here first and then finish off Project Declutter. This afternoon I am heading for the gym. When I get home, I will make two more charm bracelets and deal with some cruise stuff. Tonight we will probably watch a DVD.

Did you buy anything in the sales?


----------



## Tinks1984

Just some baby items from the Next sale 

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## Emma1987

My boyfriend (March)

Did you get a big Christmas surprise?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got a lovely Swarovski Mickey necklace.

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A night out with hubby next weekend

*What did you have for your Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Stroganoff and German Bread Dumplings

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one, probably Top Gun

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember the last one but I am currently reading Martina Cole's Faithless

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I did 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go to the shops later to get some food.  Just a relaxing day really catching up with the programs I have recorded over Christmas & haven't watched yet.

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## mandymouse

I really can't remember, probably a vet 

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## Sarah28

We're hoping to get a sneaky trip to Disneyland Paris at the end of feb but just confirming it all 

What did you / are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a sausage roll

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a few chicken nuggets and fries 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm a nightmare for handbags, so I'd probably head to the Radley shop! Either that or get yet more Clinique make-up! 

*What was your favourite cartoon/tv programme as a child?*


----------



## Muscateer

Scooby Doo or Grange Hill

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town and Asda

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Popping round my parents to collect something, other then that nothing else planned.

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## jjk

no idea 

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had a meat feast pizza

*What are you looking forward to most in 2012?*


----------



## halleous

A couple of things: Going to Lanzarote in Feb - this is the first time i have been abroad since 2009 due to getting pregnant and this will also be my little girls first holiday!!
Also looking forward to booking my wedding for 2013!

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

Describe your ideal day out.


----------



## Muscateer

A day of pampering followed by a lovely meal and a few glasses of wine or a day of rollercoasters.

Are you doing any shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got to get a balloon for hubby for his birthday tomorrow 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Off to work this afternoon on a 3-11 shift, so nothing doing nothing else

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Emma1987

I've got college assignments to focus on! Wonderful! Anatomy & Physiology here I come...

*Do you play tennis?*


----------



## Sarah28

Not regularly but I do enjoy it when I do 

What's your favourite shop?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am on a run of early shifts and just want to chill out

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

A party dress before Christmas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Was out early this morning to get an xray and blood test for my residency visa then went to supermarket. Now supposed to be preparing tonight's dinner.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## taylor91

PJ's, revision days = not getting dressed 

What are you having/had for lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

Bagel and some fruit

What colour is your front door?


----------



## mandymouse

It's white

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## taylor91

Some summer dresses, it'll make me feel like summer is coming... even if I have to wear big thick tights atm 

*What is your favourite TV show atm?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Working today til 5:30, then a quiet night in for me tonight - Andy will be at ice hockey practice so I'm gonna probably watch some dvds and relax after a manic week! 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Work, work and more work 

*What is your favourite soap? (TV )*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't watch any

What is your favourite piece of art?


----------



## Muscateer

I have 5 signed McIntosh Patrick's

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes later on this afternoon in Milton Keynes

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Well we were supposed to be house hunting today, but Andy had an unexpected trip to A&E last night at hockey after getting a puck in his knee, so I'm looking after him today instead!

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Had bacon & toast

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sherlock Holmes 2 at the cinema yesterday

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having cottage pie and green beans

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys with ice

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## taylor91

Today i'm working 9-5  then just going to go home and relax 

*What are you having/had for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had toast and oj

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## EpicKevin

Muscateer said:


> Are you going out anywhere today?



Just need to go shopping. So into town/Pets at Home.

Who is your favourite Music Act?


----------



## tennisfan

Have many but Bon Jovi is the main one

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes we're having turkey for dinner 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Mac make up set

What will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a roast for lunch so won't be having any dinner

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

Cold and cloudy

*Are you going to work tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes unfortunately

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I nice roast with all the trimmings.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Sarah28

Purple

who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A customer from Austria

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

My trip home end of March

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Revision and walking the dog.

*What is the weather like today where you are? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and bright

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## taylor91

The summer, there is so much more to do and you can enjoy the weather 

*What are you most looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## Sarah28

Our little trip to Disneyland Paris at the end of Feb 

Who was your last text message from?


----------



## taylor91

My friend fretting about our exam in a couple of days 

*Who was the last person you called?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The vet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a salad

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am getting caught up on here, do a few things for activities that I am running for our next cruise and then head to work for a late shift.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## taylor91

My Grandad's birthday on Friday.

What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?


----------



## Sarah28

Probably Browns or Las Iguanas

What number house are you?


----------



## taylor91

20

*Do you have a car, if so what is it?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a silver Ka

*What is your fave comedy programme ?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Blackadder III

Whats your favourite place to eat in Disney (any Disney)?


----------



## tennisfan

Annette's Diner in DLRP

*What is your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't work, I'm a carer

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Just about to go to work. I don't have any plans for this evening.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:45

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Just had a banana

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

I have the opticians in the morning, hoping to get some new glasses as these ones have seen better days, then hoping to go up to town to have a nose round the shops. Sunday will be going round Andy's parents house for sunday dinner

What about you?


----------



## taylor91

I'm working but going to see my Grandparents on Sat evening for my Grandad's birthday 

*What was the last holiday you went on?*


----------



## Starscream275

Disney World ofcourse.

What is the weirdest thing you've ever done?


----------



## gemmybear83

Street dancing classes - random but fun!

Are you doing anything for Chinese new year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## Danauk

Vanilla cupcake or black cherry.

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and going to the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just had a lovely walk round the marina, did my 10,000 steps

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm wearing jeans with a purple Mickey Mouse t-shirt and cardy

*Have you got any fun plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just going to visit my grandparents, I suppose that's the best it gets at the moment 

*What are you having/had for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognaise

What is your favourite dish?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken and all the trimmings

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Weekly shop at Asda and housework, nothing exciting

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to wait for a roofer & gas man to turn up sometime today, depending on when they finish I may go bowling this evening.

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## jjk

just coffee, cant get in the kitchen as have a man in fixing my tumble drier 

*will you be going out tonight? *


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure it depends on what time the gas man finishes changing my meter over

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## Sarah28

I collect nightmare before christmas memorabilia so always on the look out for new bits, shopping, and I do like to paint and draw when I get the time

If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

I would like to be invisible

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Spaghetti bolognese

*Are you going to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you having a night out this weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Unfortunately no.

*How many people live in your house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Two

Do you have a piece of jewellery that you wear every day?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My Whitby Jet necklace.

What kind of mobile phone do you own?


----------



## taylor91

Blackberry

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

This morning evie went to zumbatomic while mummy did zumba , think we might pop to meadowhall later for a bite of tea and a Krispy Kreme. 

Do you do any form of exercise?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

No... but probably should. 

What was the last Disney film you watched?


----------



## taylor91

Cars 2

What is your favourite fizzy drink?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Diet Coke.

What was the last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Johnny English Reborn

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## Muscateer

Sometimes Bejewelled Blitz

Did you sleep well?


----------



## taylor91

Not really 

*Do you know any foreign languages?*


----------



## mandymouse

I passed my O Level French, but that's about it 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having some work done in my house, then going round to my parents later

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Nope, home alone today so it's a fry up.

Do you follow any sports teams?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch & the Chipmunks

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eye of the Dolphin

What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Going on the walkway at the Grand Canyon & also walking right to the edge of the canyon

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up on here and will watch Wild at Heart later.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## tennisfan

I have 3 Castle, Body of Proof & Rizzoli & Isles

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba and planning holidays 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

It was an early start to get my fingerprints taken for the last part of my residency visa. Went to get my eyebrows threaded and a quick trip to supermarket.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Probably some soup.

What's the weather doing?


----------



## jjk

drizzly and chilly

*what are you having dinner today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sausage goulash

Which household task do you hate the most?


----------



## Muscateer

Dusting

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping into town and Asda

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go food shopping later, before that I am going out for a meal with  my parents

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Sarah28

Water

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought some PJ's and $$ with some birthday money

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans to watch TV

How long in advance do you usually plan a holiday?


----------



## taylor91

Whenever it crosses my mind, I've been planning my next one since early last year  Usually it is 1 year before though...the minute I step into my house and have to unpack after I come home from the last one 

*What social networks do you use?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Facebook

Have you ever lived abroad?


----------



## tennisfan

No but I would, given the chance

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Work and Zumba

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work and then probably an early night

What was your favourite book when you where a child?


----------



## Muscateer

The Famous Five books

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not today

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Starscream275

Nothing much I'm gonna be heading to college in a few minutes.

How are you coping with your life?


----------



## tennisfan

Just fine, there is always someone worse off

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having the family round on Sunday to celebrate DD's 21st birthday

*When is your next holiday/break ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of April. We are first staying with friends in Seal Beach, California, then go on a cruise to Hawaii on the Disney Wonder and to round it off, we will spend 4 nights at Disneyland.

Do you enjoy camping?


----------



## Muscateer

Can't think of anything worse!!!

Is your first cuppa of the day tea or coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

just working 

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

Enjoying a well deserved day off doing as little as possible 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## mandymouse

Johnny English 2

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

We are having a takeaway since it was DBF's birthday yest and I was feeling too ill to go out so thought we would treat ourselves today 

*What is your favourite thing to order when having a takeaway?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Sweetcorn Soup, Crispy Chilli Beef and Egg Fried Rice

What holiday destination is on top of your bucket list?


----------



## Muscateer

Japan

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Asda for my weekly shop, then a bit of housework, and finishing off with zumba tonight

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much, might pop round to my parents later but just a relaxing day in general

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a bit dull

*What is the next thing you are hoping to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## taylor91

A bottle of rose later tonight 

*What is your favourite TV series (Past or present)?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, Body of Proof & Rizzoli & Isles


*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## Muscateer

Martina Cole - Faithless

Are you eating out today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, we're having a takeaway later

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mine in my house but my brother in laws in my family

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

I am going for a meal with DBF in our favourite restaurant, I have been looking forward to this meal for months 
*
What is on the TV/Radio at the moment? If it's on??*


----------



## mandymouse

Just BBC News at the moment

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Taking the dog for a walk, and hopefully going to book one of many hotels I still need to book 

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Rather dull - and I'm guessing at cold!

*Are you watching anything on TV right now?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm watching the men's tennis

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Much depends on if I can be bothered to go food shopping today. We may just have a take away.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

_The Help_ by Kathryn Stockett

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, but I do love my Disney Crimbo decorations 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sun and Sea

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## taylor91

Diet coke

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and supermarket. Not much else on today.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Gap hoodie & jeans

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having a bite to eat in a minute, check in on various threads on here and then post the next installment of my trip report.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## taylor91

Sherlock 2

*What is your favourite disney movie?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## tennisfan

I have my late grandad's military medals so they are about 70+ yrs old

*What was your first job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tutoring for kids of asylum seekers when I was in Sixth Form College

As a child, what did you want to be once you have grown up?


----------



## taylor91

A teacher... that is def no more!! 

*What is the best experience you have ever had?*


----------



## Muscateer

Gosh I have many but at the moment opening my curtains every morning looking out to clear blue skies and azure blue sea. Great feeling.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not much today, but going out for a meal tonight for DD's 21st birthday 

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to do some cleaning, apart from that nothing else planned

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## taylor91

Very overcast, but the sun looks like it is making an appearance...still freezing though.

*What is your favourite pizza topping combination?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I love Texas BBQ... bbq sauce, chicken, pepper & bacon. Nom nom nom!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## taylor91

Yes a Jack Russell cross called Kizzy 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Muscateer

An airfreshner refill 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## taylor91

A Jacket Potato and salad

*What is the most exotic/weird thing you have eaten?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never had anything exotic

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Just watching tv and relaxing before an early start tomorrow.

*What is your favourite flavour of crisps?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sour cream and chives

Do you celebrate Valentine's Day?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping this morning, then meeting up with friends at zumba tonight

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

just working today, and then probably watching some telly or relaxing tonight 

What was the last thing you took a photo of?


----------



## Muscateer

The mess the air con service men made of my bathroom floors, so took a photo to complain

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

I had Toast

*Do you watch Soaps? If so which is your favourite?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not anymore

What is your favourite bath product?


----------



## mandymouse

Body Shop Sweet Lemon

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work soon

*Is it icy outside?*


----------



## tennisfan

No its not, the cars weren't even frozen!

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline

What is your favourite thing to do if you have a spare 30 minutes?


----------



## tennisfan

Read

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

I had a chicken salad sandwich

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

None yet, might go & see my sister.  Possibly go to the cinema

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working this weekend

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## taylor91

A day off tomorrow... I plan to do nothing 

*What is your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Caramel Macchiato

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## taylor91

Strawberry daiquiri

*What is your favourite biscuit?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oreo

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just a lazy day today, might go for a walk though later 

*What is your favourite popcorn flavour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't like any popcorn.

What is your favourite room in your house/ apartment?


----------



## Sarah28

living room

what is your favourite store?


----------



## taylor91

H&M

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bananas

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Kiev, Oven Chips and Peas

Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Yes sadly I do... 11 -8 in a busy supermarket.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work, too.

What was your favourite TV programme as a child?


----------



## taylor91

I loved the flintstones 

*What did you have/having for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Will probably have some toast and oj

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm planning on staying in and keeping warm 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

I went up to town this morning to have a look round the shops and go to the post office, and now we're house hunting (online now I think due to it being so cold and starting to snow outside!) Might go and get some food shopping in a bit

What are you up to?


----------



## taylor91

I've just got in from a lovely 7 hour shift so now just eating a late lunch while watching Back to the future  Oh and I'm on here :wizard

*Is it snowing where you are?*


----------



## Danauk

No, not yet, although it is forecast to later on.

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

No, but we are hopefully going to get a takeaway 

*Do you like curry? If so what is your curry of choice?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do and Chicken Makhani is my favourite.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

At the moment it's TRON: Legacy 

*Did you get any snow today?  *


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## taylor91

Diet coke

*What are you up to today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my parents for dinner, which means I get to play with the dog in the snow

*What are yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing planned for today, just staying in and avoiding the snow

*What's for sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sausage & tomato casserole

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## taylor91

Haribo 

*Who did you want to be when you were growing up?*


----------



## tennisfan

Firefighter

*And you?*


----------



## Muscateer

The same

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just popping to town and Asda, nothing thrilling 

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Will go & clear my drive of snow & i'm waiting for the gas engineer to come and assess my boiler in the never ending saga of trying to get my meter changed.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had a chicken salad sandwich

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully tomorrow, if not then sometime next week

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## jennyjinx3

Taking our 2 older girls 7 & 5 to their dance class, then relaxing with DH.  I work 3 nights a week so he likes it when I am off!

What are your next travel plans besides disney??


----------



## taylor91

I am hopefully going to Egypt in July for my 21st 

*What is your favourite vegetable? *


----------



## mandymouse

Brocolli

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

A Graze box

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mission Impossible 4

Do you have anything planned that you are really looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Not at the moment

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working, helping Kieran with his papers tonight and looking forward to DH coming home 

*what about you ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Working

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Sarah28

toast and some green tea

who was your last text message from?


----------



## dolphingirl47

O2

What are your reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Jump by Jilly Cooper

*Any plans for tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am just going to relax.

What will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## taylor91

Chicken, veg and cous-cous 

*What is your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## jjk

Beef cassarole and mash potato

*when is your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of April, going to Seal Beach, Southern California to visit friends, a 15 night Disney cruise to Hawaii and back and then 4 nights at Disneyland.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## taylor91

Test Track 

*And you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is your must have treat when you go to a Disney park?


----------



## taylor91

Pineapple Float 

*Which is your favourite Disney Park and why?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot. It has most of my favourite rides and is the most diverse of all the parks.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch & the Chipmunks

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working on some stuff for our next cruise in the morning and then head to work for a late shift.

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## Muscateer

Monopoly

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Absolutely no idea 

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

working

*what is your favourite perfume? *


----------



## mandymouse

J-Lo's Love & Glamour

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes and just the news 

*What are you having/had for breakfast?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Natural Yoghurt with Raisins

What are you doing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up with various things on here and on Facebook and then I head to work for a late shift.

What is your favourite place to go for a romantic meal out?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's or I prefer staying in & cooking

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and 21 degrees

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had some toast

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at the moment.

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## mandymouse

Mexico, when I was on a cruise 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Staying awake mainly. We had a fire in the bin store first thing this morning so I have been up since the crack of dawn. It is now really too late to go back to bed so I am just catching up on here before going to work for a late shift.

What is the scariest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Muscateer

Walking over harbour gates when the sea was very rough. Would do anything for a dare in my younger day.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, black blouse and black jacket

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Coldplay - Paradise

*What are your favourite flowers ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I love roses, any colour but red though 

*What's your favorite TV show?*


----------



## taylor91

At the moment I am really enjoying prisoners wives 

*What is your favourite theme park that is not Disney?
*


----------



## Sarah28

probably thorpe park (not been to any other ones in Florida or I suspect it would probably be one of those!)

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, other than staying warm

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

I don't drink (very boring!)

Do you have any plans for Valentine's day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, our wedding anniversary is 13th February so we will celebrate this with a nice meal out.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## Ware Bears

Roses

*Do you still keep in touch with any of your schoolfriends?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to the booze shop for my month's supply  and heading out for a pedicure and eyebrow threading later.

Are you going out this evening?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you going out for Valentine's Day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, it is our 14th wedding anniversary the day before and we are going out for a meal then.

What is the next thing you are looking forward too?


----------



## Ware Bears

Taking my new puppy out for her first walk tomorrow 

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

November

What is your Chinese Zodiac Sign?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I was born Year of the Pig

*What book are you currently reading (if any)?*


----------



## taylor91

None at the moment 

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet, it's a bit too early at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I have a production meeting to attend for the theatrical society I am in, then we are going to see the Muppets movie with friends this afternoon.

*What was the last movie you saw in the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherlock Holmes - A Game of Shadows

Did you have a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't, but I made bacon rolls for everyone else

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## EpicKevin

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is the next celebration in your family?


That would be my Birthday!! 

Then my sister's wedding!!

Who is your favourite Disney Character who is NOT a title character?


----------



## mandymouse

Rhino from Bolt

*What are you watching on TV this evening ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Probably a sky plus one born every minute or last weeks biggest loser. 

Have you had a Sunday roast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

Paris and DLP

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Got the week off  so going to catch up on little jobs

*Shower or bath?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shower

*What is your favourite food?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indian or Mexican food

Have you been to the supermarket today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, but need to pop for a few bits later.

Which supermarket do you use?


----------



## Sarah28

Sainsburys

what did you have for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

Toast and fruit

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Mild and looks like rain.

Where do you live?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm from Nuneaton, near Coventry

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Anew pair of jeans (smaller size!) and a top. Just from tesco, but nevertheless!

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## taylor91

I don't have a car 

*How old were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## tennisfan

17

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

Lasagne

*What is your favourite non disney restaurant? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Rhodes TwentyTen in Dubai

What place that you have never been to would you most like to visit?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Canada

How many Valentine's cards have you sent?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

*PURPLE*

*If you could control the weather, what would your ideal daytime temperature be?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

22 C

What is your first childhood memory?


----------



## Ware Bears

Being pushed in the pram to get my sister from school

*What's yours?*


----------



## A Small World

Moving house when I was 2

When and where is your next holiday


----------



## Muscateer

Back home to Scotland in a few weeks time

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just popping into town and Asda this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## taylor91

A Zumba class this morning and then uni later on.

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast but mild

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Sarah28

I think we're going out for a few drinks after work on friday

Do you read any magazines, if so which ones?


----------



## mandymouse

I buy Look Magazine every week 

*What exercise do you do ?*


----------



## taylor91

Zumba and the wii fit 

*Did you get anything for valentines?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A card (DH and I only do cards for Valentine's yet we managed to buy each other identical ones!  )

*Are you going out for a romantic meal tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we did this yesterday as it was our anniversary

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## taylor91

Yes I have a few plush toys that I have had for ages.

*What colour are your eyes?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

What was your first ever job?


----------



## Muscateer

Office junior at a shipping company

Will you be meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

Only the girl who'll be doing my nails this afternoon 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and just going to have a lounge at the pool.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Tinks1984

Still in my Minnie Mouse PJ's...oops! 

*When is your next night out? And are you celebrating anything?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow or Friday night, just catching up with some friends

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby will be working, so a quiet one for me sadly

*What is your favourite chocolate bar ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yorkie Biscuit & raisin

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

not sure yet, probably a sandwich of some kind

what's your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sour Cream and Chives

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion

What was the last thing you bought online?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing exciting, just an adapter for my DD's camera

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

Taking my DS to and from work, popping into town,then heading to the gym 

*what about you?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

We are heading out in our caravan for the first time this year, the mild weather has made us decide to go for it! 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have breakfast.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

A Chris Ryan book 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Ware Bears

Soup

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*What was the last programme you watched on the TV?*


----------



## Sarah28

I watched the end of an episode of everybody loves raymond on 4 before I left for work this morning

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working 8am-8pm both days

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Muscateer

Tomorrow night going for a meal and a few cocktails at the W hotel

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## taylor91

Alien

*What is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste Touch of Pink

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment Set Fire To The Rain by Adele

What is yours?


----------



## Starscream275

I have way too many songs that I love that I can't just pick one to be my favourite. 

What's your favourite show? Mine's Father Ted.


----------



## mandymouse

Mine's The Big Bang Theory

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

my SIL and nephews are popping over 

*what about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Off to clinic to see when this baba *might* make it's appearance and then I'll probably have to nip and get a bit of shopping. 

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Confessions of a gp.

What are your Friday night plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to see the Muppets & then have a meal with my cousin

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

I had pizza 

*What is your favourite milkshake flavour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Peanut Butter and Chocolate

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment, coffee

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## jen_uk

My Easter holidays

Do you prefer scary or romantic films?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Romantic

Do you collect anything?


----------



## jen_uk

Pandora charms, WDW Xmas ornaments, Caithness glass to name a few things 

Do you prefer a hot or cold breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hot

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## jen_uk

Eternity Calvin Klein

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Koivu

I Believe its Easter.....

Which do you prefer Pirates the ride or Space Mountain?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pirates

What is your favourite Disney show?


----------



## jen_uk

The Lion King

Do you play any sports?


----------



## Muscateer

No but I go to gym 3 times per week.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans for today at the moment, though looking forward to a takeaway tonight 

*When is your next holiday/break ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a day trip coming up on 2nd March that I am really looking forward to. We are flying (!) from Manchester to Chester, get a tour of the Airbus factories there, fly back to Manchester and get a tour of the Monarch engineering facilities at Manchester airport. Our next holiday is at the end of April. We will stay with friends in Seal Beach, California for a few days, then go on a Disney cruise to Hawaii and then spend for nights at Disneyland.

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## Muscateer

My newest diamond necklace

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just made bacon rolls for everyone 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

We're having wraps tonight (we have our Sunday roast on Wednesdays! lol)

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have any plans. I may head to the gym later or watch a DVD, but mainly, I am just chilling out.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got one

*What will you watch on TV tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Wraps

*What is your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess

What is your favourite Disney Hotel?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I've only ever stayed at French Quarter, so that is my favourite 

*Do you stick magnets on your fridge door?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Muscateer

Patrick Dempsey 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

Back to work 

*what are you next looking forward too?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Visiting one of the Airbus factories on 2nd March

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## Sarah28

I try to make all my greetings cards (as a designer may as well put it to some use!)

What colour is your front door?


----------



## Muscateer

Burma Teak on one house and Beech on the other house

What are you planning to cook tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

We had lasagne

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## clueluvzdisney

Since I am an Annual pass holder I went to Disneyland today... the 4th time this month. 


When was the last time you came to Disneyland?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last October

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Expedition Everest is my favourite ride and Mickey's PhilharMagic is my favourite show 

*If you could pick the theme for a new Disney hotel, what would you choose?*


----------



## taylor91

Maybe an around the world theme... like Epcot's world showcase.

*Have you had pancakes today?*


----------



## Emma1987

Yup! This morning. 

*If you could go anywhere in the world right now, where would you choose?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

As long as I could be on a cruise ship and it is warm, I would not really mind where I was going.

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## mandymouse

When we took a Western Caribbean cruise, we went to Cozumel & Grand Caymen (not sure which is the furthest away lol)

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have been on the 3rd day of my Olympic training for the ambulance service, as i'm part of the service providing cover for the games.

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

I am going to pick my mum up from Manchester airport, she has been visiting my brother in north Carolina.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Toad in the hole with veggies

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Saturday night, a meal out with hubby ( I hope! Something always seems to crop up and stop us!)

What was the last treat you bought yourself?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Saturday night, a meal out with hubby ( I hope! Something always seems to crop up and stop us!)

What was the last treat you bought yourself?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A couple of books for my Kindle app on my iPad

Do you refer traditional books or ebooks?


----------



## Muscateer

Traditional

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

last working day of the week 

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

We're off to Disneyland Paris 

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans for this weekend as hubby is having to work 

*What is your favourite comedy programme ?*


----------



## taylor91

Red Dwarf, I can sit and watch the DVD's on repeat and will still laugh every time 

*What is your favourite film of all time?*


----------



## tennisfan

Billy Madison

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Quorn sausages and pasta

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Danauk

Minnie and Tinker Bell

*What type of car do you drive?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not drive.

Do you speak any languages apart from English?


----------



## mandymouse

No, though I can remember a bit of the French I learnt at school 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Today is just a lazy day in preparation for a long weekend working... yey 

*Who is your favourite actor?*


----------



## tennisfan

Denzel Washington & Leonardo DiCaprio

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes we ate at Applebees yesterday and will be eating out today but not sure where yet!

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure what I'm doing at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

I shall be in my usual seat at Fratton Park being a proper Hooligan

*will you be having any alcohol today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will probably have a glass of wine tonight.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## linzdr

dolphingirl47 said:


> I will probably have a glass of wine tonight.
> 
> What mobile phone do you have?



An iPhone


What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

So far just a cup of tea, but I am about to have some waffles.

What was your proudest moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

When each of my DDs were born

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiders, snakes and heights

What is the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Ware Bears

Had ostrich at DLP last year - it was very nice.

*And you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Shark

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Jump by Jilly Cooper

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to Disneyland Paris in June for my dad's birthday & going to & working at the Olympics

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No - we always have wraps on Sunday and a roast on Wednesday 

*Are you?*


----------



## linzdr

Yes I think we are having roast beef today

*What is your favourite restaurant in Orlando?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Narcoossee's

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Orlando yet

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

Did you go out today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes - took my dogs out for a walk

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is yours?*


----------



## taylor91

Pink

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reeses Nutragious

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## Muscateer

Maltesers

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Coventry with my mum this morning

*What about you ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work soon

*Anything this week that you're looking forward to?*


----------



## linzdr

Zumba tonight and payday!

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## crabbie1

The woman in black.
How about you?


----------



## linzdr

The Muppets

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## tennisfan

Freshly baked bread

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mrferret

Changable but sunny

Who is your favourite villain


----------



## Ware Bears

Captain Hook

*How old were you the first time you went to WDW?*


----------



## mrferret

24


who is your favourite racecar driver ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mark Webber

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite

What will you be having for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't tend to have breakfast, I'll probably have an early lunch around 11am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and housework 

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a busy day at work today with two hours call monitoring and two One to Ones on top of my other duties.

What is the the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Disneyland Paris in June for my dad's birthday & then working at the Olympics with the ambulance service

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

just taking it easy as we've had a few busy weekends lately and visiting andy's parents on sunday for lunch

how about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going on a special trip on Friday that includes return flights to Chester and visit to the Airbus factory there. The rest of the weekend, I will have to work.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mrferret

Pizza

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter ?


----------



## Danauk

Neither, I don't like peanut butter.

*What is the longest flight you have taken?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

London to Los Angeles

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## taylor91

Homeland at the moment.

*Who is your favourite muppet character? *


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Beaker 

*What is your favourite flavour/type of popcorn?*


----------



## thestevied

sweet, although Heston has just released a curry flavour one at waitrose that I'm looking forward to trying...

Favourite thing to have on toast?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Marmalade.

Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a job as such as I'm my mums carer, though I am taking her shopping today 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Since it is still Tuesday, I plan on working out and then going to bed since I have class at 6am! 

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Muscateer

Indian or Mexican food

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

Black Trousers and a Purple Jumper (my kiddy proof clothes )

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## taylor91

I have the fun task of writing essays... the life of a student 

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## mrferret

Apples

Ponderosa or Golden Corral ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ponderosa

What is your favourite fast food?


----------



## mrferret

Wendys


Do you have any Disney tatto's ?


----------



## Sarah28

I have nightmare before christmas ones 

what did you have for lunch?


----------



## mrferret

Sarah28 said:


> I have nightmare before christmas ones
> 
> what did you have for lunch?





Pb and J sandwiches


Phineas or Ferb ?


Awsome to see another NBC/Tatto fan


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

When is your next night out?


----------



## taylor91

Nothing planned at the moment.

*What are you up to tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to gym then having a afternoon sunbathing

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm popping into town and doing my housework (whoop-de-doo lol)

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

last working day of the week... phew

*which supermarket do you shop at?*


----------



## Muscateer

Spinneys and Carrefour

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

bagel, apple and some salt and vinegar snack a jacks

what's your favourite colour?


----------



## A Small World

pink

Are you wearing any jewellery at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes - wedding, engagement and eternity rings, a watch and earrings

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## taylor91

I had pasta 

*What is your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## jennyjinx3

COFFEE!!

What do you like most about your spouse?


----------



## mrferret

She said YES     

Chip or Dale ?


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today and then going with work for a few drinks tonight

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Been to cinema, shopping and a chinese buffet today. Tomorrow going car hunting.

Will you be having a takeaway tonight?


----------



## mrferret

Nope had hunters chicken with tex mex potato's


Checkers or Wendy's


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never tried either.

How hold were you when you first visited a Disney park?


----------



## mrferret

24


Zebra or Giraffe ?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Giraffe

*What is your favourite board game?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chess

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mrferret

Nascar and tattoo's


dancing with the stars or strictly ?


----------



## tennisfan

Neither

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Sorting some clothes for packing...maybe!

*Who's the leader of the club, that's made for you and me?*


----------



## mrferret

Nick Fury

Iron Man or Batman ?


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

No not today 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am off to watch Pompey for possibly the last time at Fratton Park


*what about you?*


----------



## mrferret

Work then a meal


Starwars or Startrek ( and don't say neither )


----------



## tennisfan

Hate both

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm hoping to go to Pizza Express in Birmingham tonight 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A cath Kidston bag and new escada perfume last time I went to Trafford Centre.

Are you a coffee or tea person?


----------



## mrferret

coffee ( not old enough for tea)

crunchy or smooth peanut butter ?


----------



## A Small World

crunchy

Have you had any chocolate today


----------



## taylor91

Yes, a cadbury's cream egg

*What brand of shampoo do you use?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush

Soap or Showergel?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Showergel

*Bread - white or brown?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

White

What is your job?


----------



## mrferret

Shop manager

NKOTB or Take That ?


----------



## Muscateer

Take That

What are your plans for today?


----------



## taylor91

Working 9-5 

*Do you have any tattoos?*


----------



## mrferret

one or two 

Marmite or not ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

NOT!

Do you have a holiday booked?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are going on a cruise to Hawaii next month

Is there any food that you hate?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Seafood, Fish, Game and Offal

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

No not really, though I do like buying Christmas decorations from WDW

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had Roast beef

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot- probably watch Dancing on Ice

Have you any allergies?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only to housework 

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiders, snakes and heights

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## Muscateer

Here in Middle East winter and back home in UK summer

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry today

*What about you ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today and then starting to pack up for the new house!

what was the last thing you took a photo of?


----------



## Ware Bears

My new puppy

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## loobzuk

children are at home today on an inset day so I cooked at lunchtime as I'm working tonight.  We had Honey & Mustard chicken (courtesy of Chicken Tonight in a jar!)

*What's the next big event you are looking forward to?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going back home next weekend for a visit

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Ware Bears

A slice of pizza

*Any plans for tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out

When is your next day off?


----------



## Ware Bears

Saturday

*When's yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work

Any plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm popping into town this morning, then I have zumba tonight

*What is your favourite UK shopping centre ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Haven't been to many but I would probably say Bluewater

what are you most looking forward to currently?


----------



## Muscateer

Going home to Scotland next weekend for a visit

Do you have a biscuit with your afternoon cuppa?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, I only tend to read on holiday

*What is your favourite fruit ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberry

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, Mash, Green Beans and Yorkshire Puddings

Bath or Shower?


----------



## tennisfan

Shower

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to do my food shopping & then might pop round to see my mum 

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are heading out to see Ordsall Hall shortly and then will have a wander around Salford Quays and probably a meal out.

What is your favourite place in the world?


----------



## tennisfan

The Grand Canyon

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working

Do you have any children?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, and I don't want any. I have too many medical conditions that would ruin somebody else's life if I passed them on. 

*Do you prefer television, radio or silence as a background noise?*


----------



## Muscateer

It varies depending on the mood I am in

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I knew my DD had to be up early for some training at work, so I seemed to wake up every hour

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to work on some cruise activities for most of the day and will probably head for the gym in a bit.

What 3 things are always in your hand bag?


----------



## tennisfan

Phone, wallet & car card/front door key

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

very sunny but the wind is making it a bit chilly 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a champagne brunch tomorrow and not sure what I am doing Saturday

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and my t shirt from the Transatlantic cruise in 2010.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not very crafty 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A couple more sun dresses for my next cruise.

What was the lat thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A Team GB hoodie

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Private Games by James Patterson

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Terry Pratchett

*What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pistachio

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Mint choc chip

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, housework and double zumba tonight

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up with a few cruise-related tasks and then I am heading to work for a late shift.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No, starting work at 6.15am tomorrow & Sunday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working this weekend.

What do you usually get from the take away?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chinese

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Planning holidays and zumba 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head to work for another late shift.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't have any lunch, but I have just had a Thai Green Curry for my dinner 

*Will you be having a takeaway or eating out this weekend, if so what will you be having ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, we have eaten in today and I am cooking a roast tomorrow 

What website do you visit most?


----------



## mrferret

Facebook then Nascar.com then here


Smarties or M&M's


----------



## Verity Chambers

M & M s!

What is your favourite tipple?


----------



## Ware Bears

Champagne!

*What is your favourite city?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Rome? Realistically though, there's just too many to choose from.

What was the last program you watched on tv?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm watching Dr. Who at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

I'm cooking a roast and by mum is coming round, then the dreaded ironing!

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have to go to work shortly. Apart from the usual tasks, I have call monitoring, entering the objectives for the appraisals onto the system and putting together a lesson plan on the to do list.

Will you have a roast dinner today?


----------



## thestevied

Maybe tonight but a pub lunch now! All time favourite roast?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have another busy day at work.

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have a couple of teddies in my wardrobe

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a pretty intense day at work.

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## thestevied

Scrabble.

Favourite chef?


----------



## Muscateer

Barefoot Contessa

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping to town then zumba tonight 

*What about you ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work then DD's parents evening

*Do you play any sport?*


----------



## jjk

not really although I have started running

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## thestevied

Going to Liverpool to watch Liverpool vs. everton. 

Who will win?!?!


----------



## Sarah28

Liverpool I reckon

if you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Xray vision

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm tough one, I like purple, pink and black

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another late shift so will spend the day at work.

What household task do you hate most?


----------



## tennisfan

Cleaning the bathroom

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans yet.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## thestevied

Football (watching) and cooking. Gym too, when I'm in the mood. Which isn't enough. 

Favourite cheese?


----------



## Sarah28

just usual cheddar

Favourite room in your house?


----------



## thestevied

Living room. Easily!

What is your perfect night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Having a meal at a lovely local chinese restaurant & a good catch up with my friends.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Emma1987

Mash, corn on the cob & Reggae Reggae chicken!! Yum

*What are you up to this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

I have a rare evening on my own. No work to do this evening and DH is on a school trip to a concert at the Royal Albert Hall so he won't be back for a while.

*What time will you/did you get up in the morning?*


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

7  in the morning 

How far did u get in school


----------



## Danauk

I have a BA hons degree and have done some post grad qualifications.

*If you could have any job in any Disney park what would it be?*


----------



## thestevied

Anything at Epcot because that's my fave! Maybe working behind the bar in the uk? 

If you could only ever go back to one Disney park, which one would it be and why?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot, for the rides, the food and drinkies around the 'World' 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another busy late shift at work.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment, it's Hawaii Five 0 

*What weekly magazines do you buy ?*


----------



## thestevied

None weekly, but I get Xbox magazine and total film every month. 

What are you cooking for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Lasagne

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Danauk

The muppets movie

*Are you doing anything fun this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not made any plans yet.

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

I will probably be going out tonight with hubby for a couple of glasses of vino after zumba 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work and now I am just chilling with a nice glass of wine.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

My birthday

*Do you have tickets to watch the Olympics this Summer? If yes, which event?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a relaxing day

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't have lunch as we had a late breakfast at Frankie & Benny's

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to the gym in  a bit, but other than that, I will be just relaxing.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Cherry Coke Zero non alcoholic & Baileys alcoholic

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Day off work so need to catch up on ironing & housework. Off to the cinema this evening

*What are your plans?*


----------



## thestevied

On holiday this week so taking it easy! Will do some housework and tidying though. 

What's the next film you want to see at the cinema?


----------



## Sarah28

Pirates - in an adventure with scientists

what's your favourite crisps flavour?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & Onion

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## jjk

I had a bowl of special K

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't do much last night, just watched TV

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Popping round to see my parents later & going to the shops

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

very grey but trying to brighten up down by the seaside today 

who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a team leader with a big international airline

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment I love Yo Sushi

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I was at work from 7am to 5:30pm. This evening I have a little more work to do for tomorrow and then I shall be relaxing in front of the TV as The Apprentice starts again tonight.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatloaf and crispy potato slices.

What annoys you the most?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Going to the doctors/hospital over and over again, and no one being able to help me 

*Do you get chocolate eggs for Easter, or do you prefer to receive something else?*


----------



## mandymouse

I never have Easter Eggs and the kids usually get some money

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did an early shift at work and then I went into town to get some jewellery making supplies and some bits and bobs for fancy dress day at work tomorrow.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm looking forward to a shopping/eating/drinking day at the Trafford Centre tomorrow 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

a Twix on the way home from work today 

What is your favourite snack in WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip FLoat

What is yours?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

chocolate brownie

what's you fav programme on TV at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one at the moment.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Contraband

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Manchester with hubby 

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the Ideal Homes exhibition & cinema 

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## tigger17

WDW in 2013

Did you have a lie in today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you doing any crafts?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

No, I'm not very craty

Did you go out dressed for summer today?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, it was only 13C today - too cold.

*What's the strangest thing you've ever eaten?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not that adventurous so haven't eaten anything strange

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainly just relaxing, but I may work on another Fish Extender gift

What is your favourite Fast Food?


----------



## mandymouse

Fish, chips and mushy peas

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Seeing our friends Sue and Ken again.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a dress, top and sandals on Saturday 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work, then did some household chores and now I am just relaxing on here.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

LMFAO ~ I'm sexy and I know it 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a busy day at work ahead of me and then I am probably doing some crafty things and catch up on here.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*Have you mown your lawn yet?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Not yet, it's not too bad though.

Where is your next day out to be?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

To Brighton on Sunday to see Diversity

do you always send postcards when you go on holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

tinkerbells mum said:


> To Brighton on Sunday to see Diversity



Ooh, lucky you, have fun 

No I haven't sent postcards for years

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

My dinner! Chicken, cous cous and salad.

Have you had any alcohol today?


----------



## tennisfan

No been working all day

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present as I may well have to go into work to finish off some end of quarter paperwork.

What is your favourite room in your house/ apartment?


----------



## tennisfan

My kitchen, its what sold the house to me

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have none planned at the moment

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## mandymouse

It will be our wedding anniversary later in the year

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## mrferret

Work

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Might be going to London on Saturday, Sunday i'm going round my parents for dinner followed by the cinema with a friend

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Private Games by James Patterson

Who is your favourite actor/ actress?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio & Kate Winslet

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

bagel, crisps and an apple

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## mrferret

Sunny 

Will you be watching Frankenweenie ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## torsie24

Sorry - double post.


----------



## torsie24

Currently watching The Apprentice then at 10 we'll be watching 10 O'Clock Live. Love that show!

If you could have anything for breakfast tomorrow, what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict

What is your favourite video game?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not into video games, but I used to be quite good on the dance mat 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Going to work 

what are you having for dinner today?


----------



## Sarah28

I think we're having a curry

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainly just chilling out and doing some crafts.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage batches 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have spring cleaned the house, doing some washing & then I have a midwife talk at work this evening.  Just finished work so plan to relax till this evening


*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a naughty beagle

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to have a quiet weekend watching DVDs and reading

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Its Not about the Bike by Lance Armstrong

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'll be having breakfast at Frankie & Benny's this morning 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

off to fratton park....need a win today or im dreading the trip home with all my lads 

*what about you? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just relaxing

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## Ware Bears

Rose

*Will you playing any April Fools tricks tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tigger17

Tigger

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, maybe pizza

*What are you having?*


----------



## tigger17

I had Pizza 

Will you be watching The voice or Britains got talent tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast & all the trimmings

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans and will just have a nice and relaxing day.

Without which 3 things do you never leave the house?


----------



## A Small World

Keys, Purse(Money) and phone

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The same

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## A Small World

Creme Brulee

Are you wearing any jewellery at the moment


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just my watch and my wedding ring, which I am never taking off.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have to get some rooms organised for the decorator starting tomorrow so in a bit of upheaval.

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Overcast, but dry

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My Disneyland Paris trip in June for my dad's birthday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a cooked breakfast so did not have any lunch

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Heva2015

I am the world's biggest hoarder! However, primarily coke bottles from different countries, the boarding card stubbs and pins. I really want to get into snow globes!

When you were a kid what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not really have any ideas until I was a teenager and then I wanted to be a pastor.

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to Vegas

*What has been your best holiday so far?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is hard, but I suppose our last holiday would have a slight edge: Disneyland, Mexican Riviera Cruise on the Disney Wonder, Vow Renewal at Crystal Cathedral and more Disneyland.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## PJB71

Not really into Cocktails would rather have a glass of wine

Do you prefer sweet or savoury?


----------



## A Small World

Savoury

Are you watching anything on TV tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What do you normally order from the take away?


----------



## mandymouse

A chicken chow mein

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet probably gym and then chilling

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Coventry with my mum this morning

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A couple of new tops

*Are you hoping for an Easter egg?*


----------



## Muscateer

I have a Malteaster one 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm wearing a pink Mickey Mouse t-shirt and cropped jeans

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Ware Bears

My dogs playing in the garden 

*Do you have to have the TV or music on in the background?*


----------



## Sarah28

I have the Simpsons on in the background

what was your favourite childhood toy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It changed, but my favourite toy was probably a soft toy bunny.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got an iphone

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have already worked on my Fish Extender gifts today. I am now off to work and I need to finalize my end of quarter paperwork and then I have a doctor's appointment after work.

What are you up to?


----------



## jjk

off into town to add a few dollars to our holiday fund 

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Snowing

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm off to work on the late shift at 3pm

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Antony

Hopefully Friday for a drink with the family 

*What is your favourite pre Disney purchase?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

(easier to show the photo!)

have you ever eaten the Easter eggs you've brought for someone else and had to replace them?


----------



## tennisfan

No, just buy extra at the time so I can have one

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## ladyvampesme

I had beans on toast.

What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Running around in the forest near my grandparents house.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

The Theme song from Icarly 

What was your favorite song from your childhood


----------



## mandymouse

Not a particular song, but I loved the album Rumours by Fleetwood Mac

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much as have to wait in for a man to measure up our windows for new blinds

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sorting out a few things out around the house

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet but there will be alcohol involved  as its been a hectic week.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Beef casserole & veg

*What are you having?*


----------



## Danauk

I had green thai chicken curry with rice and a pineapple salsa.

*Are you watching anything specific on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle at 9pm

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My next holiday officially starts in 3 weeks time.

What is the most exotic place you have visited?


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

Peter has the day off so we are going to play badminton

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a dentist appointment this morning, then go from there straight to work and then I will try to sort  my Fish Extender gifts for the cruise when I get home.

Do you have any plans for the long weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

No definite plans. Some shopping probably

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ravioli

Are you expecting any Easter eggs?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

No 

have you had any snow this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just some tiny flakes on the way to work yesterday.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have tomorrow off, but will work the rest of Easter.

Will you have a special dinner on Easter Sunday?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Going out 2 eat with my family 

r u going to church on Sunday for Easter


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I am hoping to 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping this morning then cinema & meal this afternoon/evening

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with. Today is my only day off over Easter.

Have you given up anything for Lent?


----------



## tennisfan

No, haven't got the willpower

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We ended up going out for dinner and I had a steak and boneless rib combo with chips, peas and salad.

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## Verity Chambers

We are going to Manchester in may to see phantom of the opera 

What are y up to this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went out for a late lunch today and then I did some shopping. I have to work the rest of the weekend.

What film would you like to see next?


----------



## Heva2015

Titanic 3D.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your job?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I am a primary school teacher.

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader for a big international airline.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly I'm not very crafty at all

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Been shopping, now watching the football on tv & I have to clean the bathroom later.  After that just a relaxing day.

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Heva2015

Something extremely geeky - The Sociology of Tourism.

What's your favourite soap (of the TV kind!)?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't watch soaps

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

We are going out to our local theatre to support some of our friends in a show.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not had dinner yet as I have been at work today, but we are going to have assorted finger food.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tigger17

Going to southampton with my mum and we might just pop into the disney store

What was the last disney film you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

The Muppets

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another day at work.

Are you having a drink tonight?


----------



## Danauk

No (except for the diet coke I had at the theatre!)

*What was the last show you watched on the TV?*


----------



## Muscateer

BGT last night

Are you going out for a Easter lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sort of, going round my parents who are hosting the Easter lunch

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'll probably just have a Special K cereal bar

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

probably a long walk

*will you be eating any easter eggs today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure if I will get any

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

really over cast looks like it will rain before long

If you could build one Disney ride in your garden what would it be?


----------



## tigger17

Many adventures of winnie the pooh

Have you oppened any easter eggs yet?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Only yours  thanks for sharing them with me xx

what is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

15 packs of Frosted Brown Sugar Cinnamon Pop Tarts at Orlando Airport 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We Bought A Zoo

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*WHat are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not got anything planned for today except popping round to my parents to collect some muffins she baked for me

*What are yours?*


----------



## jjk

going out for a meal with SIL and MIL 

*what have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## tigger17

Just Toast

what are you having for dinner?


----------



## Heva2015

Not too sure yet - we're on a last minute budget panic so will probably be something from the freezer 

If you had to spend forever in one Disney theme park which would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland California as its the original

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline.

When is your next day at work?


----------



## tennisfan

Wednesday week as i'm on leave

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to have a roast dinner tonight.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Disney pins now, have decluttered lots when I moved

*How old were you when you first travelled to a different country?*


----------



## Heva2015

I was a tiny baby - we went to Italy I believe.

What car do you drive?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not drive.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*Yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Salmon & spinach quiche, jacket potato and salad

*What is your middle name?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one.

What is to the right of you?


----------



## mandymouse

Just my bag at the other end of my settee

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

picking up some furniture,helping Kieran do his paper round and then off to watch Pompey 

*what about you?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Off to a friends for lunch (enjoy the game PUP!)

Have you got the week of for the school holidays?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm on leave so yes but I don't have children

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

It's turning cloudy now but it's been sunny

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Gammon and whatever is in the cupboard that will go with it

Do you think Disney should build a new park in England?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It would be great, but I think I would want to go all the time.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tigger17

blue

If you could only live on one food your whole life what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Peanut Butter

What would yours be?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Fruit - both fresh and dried

*What are you most frightened of?*


----------



## mandymouse

That my family could get seriously ill

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will finish sorting my Fish Extender gifts and then mail them to my friend in Los Angeles, take two of my evening gowns to hopefully have some lace inserted around the neckline, do some last minute shopping and then I spend the rest of the day watching DVDs and working on preparing my jewellery workshops.

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend I haven't seen for months over lunch & then an earlyish night as I have just agreed overtime tomorrow starting at 6.15am

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend. This is my last weekend at work before my holiday.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Roses & Sunflowers

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

I'm going out for lunch with my sister to Food for Friends - it's a vegetarian/vegan restaurant (my sister is a vegan) so I'm not sure what I'll have, but I know it won't involve any meat! 

What are you most looking forward to next?


----------



## Danauk

My niece and nephew coming to visit on Friday.

*What was the last concert or show that you saw?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fame, but that is a couple of years ago.

Are you wearing any jewellery today?


----------



## tigger17

no

what are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mixed Italian starters, Lasagne and Strawberry Champagne Cheesecake

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Alcoholic: Baileys & Coke zero for non alcoholic

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Someone Like You by Adele

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I went to work on an overtime shift 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mrferret

Work and then relaxing watching the Texas races


Whats the longest you have ever stayed at Disney ?


----------



## tennisfan

4 days at Disneyland Paris

*What is your favourite food?*


----------



## mandymouse

Italian, I love pasta 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working on preparing my jewellery workshops this morning before going to work for a late shift.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Cinema, shopping & off to the Mountbatten Festival of Music with my dad

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

27th April. I am going to Disneyland with a friend.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mrferret

30th April getting Tink tattoo'd on my leg



Who will win the Chinese Grandprix ?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't mind just as long as its not any of the Mclarens.  I would like to see Webber win

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## tigger17

A cheese roll and crisps

if you could spend yor whole life in 1 resort which one would it be?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

POFQ (it's the only one i've stayed in!)

Have you started Christmas shopping yet  ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it was Johnny English 2

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

off out for a long walk with Hubby

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping then going to the Royal Albert hall to see the Royal Marine Bands play with my dad

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

a bit dull but dry at the moment

when did you last treat yourself to something nice?


----------



## Ware Bears

Too long ago! 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

We're having wraps in a little while 

*Any plans for tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

Just relaxing before going back to work tomorrow afrer a 2 week break.

*What is your next event that you are looking forward to?*


----------



## Sarah28

we're hopefully getting the keys for our new house on tuesday! 

who did you last speak to on the phone?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad this morning

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was on a late shift so no TV for me.

When is your next day off?


----------



## mandymouse

Tomorrow 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

my dad is visiting (he lives in Leeds) so spending time with him 

*what about you?*


----------



## Genevieve84

Run the nightshift in a waitrose.


----------



## tennisfan

Not doing much today as not feeling great.  Have to do some food shopping though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

started off sunny this morning but now very grey and windy 

what colour is your front door?


----------



## thestevied

Brown wood. 

Do you like pickled onions?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Lemon and Tarragon Chicken stir fry

Have you still got your heating on?


----------



## tennisfan

No, its been off a while now

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Renovation Challenge and Harrys Law

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up on some programmes I have Sky +'d

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke as far as soft drinks are concerned and Margaritas for alcoholic drinks.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a ham salad

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a lazy morning and then go into town to have my nails done. When I come back, I need to sort the charms and crystals for the jewellery workshops on the cruise and I need to do some revision today as well.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## tigger17

Next march to WDW

Is it raining this morning


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, it is pouring

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## Muscateer

Getting a beauty treatment of some sort

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Black hoodie & jeans

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet. I will go into town for a nail appointment shortly and will eat something there.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What is your favourite childhood memory?*


----------



## mandymouse

Having a family holiday on a farm on the Isle of Bute when I was 10

*What is your favourite treat to eat in WDW ?*


----------



## tigger17

Mickey Waffles

whats your pets name?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no pets.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

a Mickey Mouse glass from the Disney Store 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We Bought A Zoo

What is the next film you would like to watch in the cinema?


----------



## Sarah28

Dark Shadows - the new Tim Burton film 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphins, Bears, Disney Pins, Beanie Babies and Pandora Charms.

How about you?


----------



## queendisney

no not really...by dh collects Corgi toys!


would you ever have plastic surgery and if so to which part of your body?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The only scenario where I could imagine it is in case of severe burns.

What was the last book that you read?


----------



## mandymouse

Gok Wan's biography

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting a friend for lunch

Is it raining with you?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it's stopped raining now, but it has been drizzling for most of the day 

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## Sarah28

don't really watch much telly to be honest but I do like Gossip Girl and True Blood

what's your favourite thing to have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Smore's Pop tarts or a bacon roll.  Both are treats for me

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Roast beef

*Who is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## Danauk

Tinker Bell

*What will you be watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Re run of Alcatraz & Castle

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't got any plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up with various things online and then I head into work for a late shift.

What was the furthest from home you have ever been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas

*What was the last thing your drank?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A glass of sparkling wine last night.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two - Fantasia and the Wizard of Oz

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers - Disney After Dark

What are you reading?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today, then going to new house later to start unpacking!

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to do some last minute preparations for the holiday.

What makes you really happy?


----------



## mandymouse

Doing things with my family (especially holidays  )

*What is your favourite cocktail ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Piña colada

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cereal and toast

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## WDW1

Working the night shift currently.  Will go home and sleep during the day.  Then work the night shift again tomorrow night.  Tons of fun.

If you could ask Walt Disney one question, what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

What his favourite ride is

What mobile phone do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

I have an IPhone

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

CSI (Vegas) Season 6 DVD Boxset

*Will you be watching the London Marathon coverage tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your biggest ambition?


----------



## tennisfan

To become a Paramedic & eventually go onto be a Critical Care paramedic on the air ambulance.

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No


What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## WDW1

American Reunion

If you won the lottery today, what would be the first thing you would do with the money?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Upgrade our flights for Thursday into business class

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes 3 cats and 3 rabbits.

*Did you have a roast dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary with occasional showers.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Going to see phantom of the opera in three weeks time 

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to DLRP in June for my dad's birthday

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not plan to watch TV tonight

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Go to go to the shops & do my ironing (nothing exciting today)

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work and now I am chilling out while dinner is cooking. After dinner I will play some chess and then pack.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a McDonalds earlier

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers - Disney After Dark

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## tennisfan

Getting my degree & just recently getting seconded to work at the Olympics for the ambulance service

*What's yours?*


----------



## thestevied

Getting married! 

Favourite American tv show?


----------



## mandymouse

The Big Bang Theory

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Antony

Working  

Happiest day of you life so far?


----------



## tennisfan

The day I handed in my dissertation & when we got a 6 month old back on a resus at work

*What is your job?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Primary school teacher.

Do you have a summer holiday booked?


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working at the Olympics for 3 weeks & not allowed time off then, going away in June & November instead

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Chicken and cous cous


What is you favourite Disney ride?


----------



## tigger17

BTM

whats for dinner?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Pork in slow cooker, potatoes, veg and stuffing. 

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2 (2 seater convertable sports car)

*Are you watching anything specific on TV tonight?*


----------



## thestevied

Cheers on DVD!

Are u going to the Olympics?


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working until 5:30 and then more house unpacking when I get home

what number is your house/flat?


----------



## tigger17

No.2

do you have a disney aeriel topper


----------



## torsie24

Yup - sorceror Mickey 

If you won the lottery, which Disney Resort would you head to first?


----------



## tigger17

the Poly

If you could by any thing in disney what would it be


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am  not actually sure. Probably every Figment pin they have ever made.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## mandymouse

We'll be heading back to WDW and taking a cruise, just don't know when 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Sarah28

it was a photo on my phone to send to an old work colleague to show how the studio was now laid out and to show off our shiny new computers :good vibes

what's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## tigger17

ham and pineapple

whats for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

I had steak pie, mash & veggies

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Freckleflower

This weekend I will be shopping for some new work clothes for my new job that starts this Monday  

Where is your next vacation to?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully to WDW and on the Disney Fantasy 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

House work & then off to work on a 5-1am shift

*What are your plans?*


----------



## thestevied

Working till 9pm and then home for a Chinese! 

What's your favourite country to visit in world showcase at Epcot.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Norway 

When was the last time you lost someone to death


----------



## dolphingirl47

Somebody I was close  to in 1994

What is the weather like today?


----------



## tigger17

Raining 

what is yor pets name


----------



## Danauk

My cats are called Cheeky, Figaro and Cleopatra. My rabbits are called Roxy, Velma and Rosie.

*Are you doing anything fun this weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

No, working. But on Sunday we're watching all the toy story's! Can't wait...

Whats your favourite thing to cook?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas dinner 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot as i'm working 3pm-2am oh joy!

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## thestevied

Cinema tomorrow to see the new avengers film. 

Last thing you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tigger17

The muppets

what for dinnner


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet as we are staying with friends, but a Barbeque was mentioned.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mascara

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

I've just been watching some Come Dine With Me on sky plus.

Are you going out tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

We might pop to Coventry or Solihull this morning 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tigger17

havig a lazy day 

do you have anything planned for next week


----------



## tennisfan

Working

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nice and warm, but cannot see if it is sunny as it is not daylight yet in California.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tigger17

Chicken and cheese toastie

do you have a name for your car


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not have a car.

What is your favourite piece of jewellery that you own?


----------



## tennisfan

My watch I got as a graduation present

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to have a shower and sort out some laundry that I did last night and then I am getting on the Disney Wonder.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tigger17

PJ's

what time did you get up


----------



## dolphingirl47

9:00 local time, which would be 17:00 in the UK.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A cruise on the Fantasy 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mrferret

jjk said:


> working and the gym
> 
> *what about you?*



getting a new disney tattoo


whats your weather like?


----------



## thestevied

It's actually started out quite sunny today. 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Sarah28

no idea yet, probably be some kinda pasta

what's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tuna Mayo

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## tigger17

Pompey 

what is your favourite food


----------



## tennisfan

Roast or Pizza

*What is your job?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school where I teach year 6.

*What time do you usually get up on a morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

Around 6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I was on the last day of my key skills update for my job which has been a very easy 2 days due to the trainers we had

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## thestevied

Teriyaki chicken wraps. Mmmmmmmmm!!

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## mandymouse

Dogs, as I'm allergic to cats

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm popping to the shops later as I have been staying at my parents whilst training, apart from that nothing else planned

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tigger17

Cloudy

what is your best disney memory?


----------



## tennisfan

When my niece who was 18 months old at the time ran upto Stitch, queue jumping (sorry) & Stitch got down to her level to play with her

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Sarah28

no idea yet

do you have any special talents?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't think so 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tigger17

i had spaghetti bolognaise and home made mickey shapped chocolate

what colour is your front door


----------



## tennisfan

White PVC at the moment

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got any yet 

*Do you watch any soaps?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Emma1987

Chilling out after my exams!

*What are you going to get up to tonight?*


----------



## tigger17

having a night on the dis

what did you have for dinner


----------



## jjk

Beef stroganoff

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Danauk

I did some housework, helped my friend sort out his new iphone and his apple TV (by showing him our set up!) sorted out some props for our local theatre company, played in a barn dance for a wedding reception this afternoon and then this evening relaxed with a glass of wine in front of the TV!

*Do you have to work on Bank Holiday Monday? If not , what are your plans?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No   Will be doing decorating, walking the dogs, then puppy class in the evening

*Are you going out for lunch tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going out to lunch today with my parents

*What are your plans?*


----------



## tigger17

I'm going to a hores show on the seafront and then a new cake shop

if you could spend a whole day with a prince or princess who would it be?


----------



## Ware Bears

Got to be the Beast - and when he's the beast 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Sarah28

Yes just got into work now and here until 5.30

Other than the DIS, what websites do you visit regularly?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Shetland sheepdog forum

*Which is your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## tennisfan

Only been to DLRP so far, so its the Disneyland Park

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

Sandwich, salt and vinegar crisps and apple

if you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only one?  I'd like lots  

To start with, I'd choose to be able to eat whatever I liked without putting on weight

*Are you doing anything this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping tomorrow & hopefully catch up with my friends seeing as I have a very rare weekend off

*What are your plans?*


----------



## thestevied

Working...

Who's your favourite cheers character?


----------



## Muscateer

Never watched it

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

No but we had a Chinese this evening instead

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## tigger17

I'm not

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a McDonalds

*What is your job?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school where I also teach year 6.

*What are your current favourite TV shows?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, Body of Proof, Alcatraz & 24 hours in A&E

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Sarah28

My dad is coming down for the weekend to visit our new house 

what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got any 

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

Diet Coke

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to go and stock up on groceries as we came back from holiday yesterday. Other than that I will just chill and catch up online.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

Some Uggs in Orlando the other day 

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is kind of up in the air at the moment, but I have 9 nights booked at Walt Disney World in November.

Describe your favourite handbag.


----------



## tennisfan

Its just a simple small black leather one 

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, first day back after the holiday.

When is your next day off?


----------



## thestevied

Wednesday...going to pick up my tickets for new york next week!


----------



## mandymouse

Tomorrow, but I've got nothing planned

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phome*


----------



## tigger17

I took a photo of my broken arm just after i had my pink cast put on


what was last film your saw at the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers Assemble

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a lovely sunny morning out 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally caught up on some sleep. Now I am catching up on here and then I will head into down to do some food shopping.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not reading a book at the moment.

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## Sarah28

sausage and chips (not very healthy!)

do you have a favourite season?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Holiday season 

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at the moment.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast 

*What is your favourite take away?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Crispy Chilli Beef and Egg Fried Rice

What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## tennisfan

I love the Ben & Jerry's Karamel Sutra Core Ice cream

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tigger17

chicken in a cheese sauce with mikey shaped pasta

what is your front door colour


----------



## mandymouse

White

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work. I am just about to cook dinner and then I will chill out for the rest of the evening.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working the delightful 12-12 shifts both days & most probably be finishing late

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finish unpacking and download my photos. Other than that, I am just planning a relaxing weekend.

What is your favourite theme park?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Park in DLRP

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have breakfast

Have you had a barbecue yet this year?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Have you been able to enjoy the sun today or have you been working?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes and am going to enjoy it today too 

*Are you going to the beach today?*


----------



## bee86

Nope  but I did go on Friday and it was just fabulous!


*Whats your favourite resort?? *


----------



## mandymouse

The Pop Century, but I hope to one day stay at the BoardWalk 

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet. I have 9 nights booked at WDW in November (Boardwalk and Old Key West), but may cancel this as my heart is not really in it. We are definitely doing a back to back cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver and then the first Alaska Cruise in May 2013.

What was your all time favourite holiday?


----------



## Danauk

A tie between last year in Australia. 3 1/2 weeks where I visited family, did a few things on my bucket list (climbed the Sydney Harbour Bridge and went on stage in the Sydney Opera House) and went skiing. Or several years before when we did 3 weeks taking in Disneyland, Las Vegas, Hollywood (doing all the studio tours) and Valencia so I could ride some amazing rollercoasters.

*Where in the world would you most like to go to that you have not yet visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan and especially Tokyo Disneyland

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got a load of washing on the line, got to go shopping then going round my parents for dinner & see the dog after his operation today

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was at work today and I am cooking some dinner at the moment and then I will just relax and work on my trip report later.

What is your favourite summer drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold water (nothing exciting) or Pimms

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pulled pork nachos

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## bee86

Ohhh its a close one, I do love super chocolatey cakes etc BUT I have to say my favorite dessert is apple tart/apple pie with ice cream, I reckon its because its soooo yummy with a nice cuppa 

What is your most memorable Disney moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh my goodness, there are so many, but I did love Stitch 'singing' Happy Birthday to me at O'Hanas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go to the shops & bank, then sort the house & packing for my holiday as its my last day off before I go at the weekend.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a ham salad

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## mrferret

Work then preparing the kitchen for a diet starting on the 1st


Whats your favourite book?


----------



## Sparkly

*Whats your favourite book? *

I have a lot of favourite books, at the moment it would be Livin the Dreem or The Woman In Black.

*What's your favourite MK snack?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW yet but love the Mickey brioche the used to have a DLRP

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I'm off to 2 jubilee party's

*whats for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a cheese sandwich

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had another busy day at work and this evening I will post the next installment of my trip report and generally chill out.

Are you doing anything special for the Queen's Diamond Jubilee?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, just going to enjoy the extra day off 

*Do you like gardening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, but I don't mind cutting the grass 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work but it's the last day and we have a Jubilee party this afternoon 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney World in November and/or Disneyland  plus two cruises on the Disney Wonder  in May.

What is the biggest bargain that you ever got?


----------



## jjk

our first holiday to florida 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to town then brekkie at Frankie & Benny's, not sure about the rest of the day

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## jjk

it was off a mountain goat that lives in Lynton near the valley of the rocks...silly thing got in our way 

*will you be doing anything to celebrate the Jubilee?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm on holiday then

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Bit cloudy at the moment

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Disney pins

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did a bit of shopping today and tomorrow I probably just have a lazy day. Then it is back to work for me on Monday and Tuesday.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chilli con carne

*Do you wear Disney T-shirts when you're at the parks?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually yes, but last time round I stuck to Disney themed Hawaiian shirts.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood 

*And yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment and Stitch

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The girl who played with fire

*Do you go to the cinema often?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually about once a month

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

It really depends on what's on, probably every couple of months

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tigger17

im going to a street party hope the weather gets better

Are you ging to any partys this weekend


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I am just about to head out to the theatre as we are setting up for a show I am stage managing during the week. So I will be in there setting up all day today and tomorrow!

*Are you going to any Jubilee celebrations today or tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No but I will watch the concert and tomorrow's procession on the TV

*Do you suffer with hayfever?*


----------



## tigger17

No

what's your job


----------



## jjk

I work at a Pre-School 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to Milton Keynes this morning and we went to Pizza Express for lunch

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## tigger17

A disney suitcase

do you have a pet


----------



## Sarah28

I have 2 goldfish

Do you?


----------



## tigger17

no

whats for dinner


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a mixed grill

Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Not at the moment

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new watch as my old one kept losing time even with a new battery.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Jeans, T-shirt *and* hoodie - it's freezing here! 

*What's your weather like?*


----------



## bee86

HAHA this morning Im still in my pjs  (I did a mini marathon yesterday and am not in work until tomorrow....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!) 

*What's your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

hot chocolate

whats for lunch


----------



## sharon78

Chicken wraped in bacon, new potatoes peas and sweetcorn.



What you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Last night I watched the finale of Touch

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Sarah28

back to work today after long weekend

what's your job?


----------



## jjk

I work in a Pre School

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Working Saturday, out for a meal Sunday.

Have you been watching the French Open tennis?


----------



## tigger17

no

whats the weather like


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't make up its mind today ranging from blue sky and beautiful sunshine to heavy rain.

What are you wearing at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a black hoody

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are hoping to go to Manchester Saturday evening 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I have some house work and gardening to do this morning. Then this evening I am back at the theatre stage managing a show. Then after the show the cast and crew are going out for a Chinese meal.

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably just a packet of crisps, need to go shopping after my holiday

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

chucking it down at the seaside today 

what's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast or Pepperoni

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, we are going out for Chinese this evening with friends.

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

The news

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got any yet

*Which supermarket do you shop at?*


----------



## mandymouse

Asda

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

taking Kieran to a revision session,going to the gym and doing the shopping all whilst trying to avoid the wind and rain 

*have you had breakfast and if so what?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just having some toast

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Sarah28

Rock of Ages looks quite funny so might see that. If not, probably the new Batman one when it comes out

Any special talents?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure if it counts as a special tallent but I can play the trumpet to quite a good standard.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## peachy17

Staying in im afraid

*Whats your favourite Disney snack?*


----------



## tennisfan

Used to love the Mickey Brioche at DLRP but they have stopped doing that

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta with meat sauce

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What's the last thing you watched on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

F1 practice in Canada

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## bee86

Dull, cloudy, overcast but no rain so thats a mini woohoo 

Any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Excluding Disney where would be your first choice of holiday destination?*


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Wolf

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am actually not reading anything at the moment, which is very unusual for me.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

Tonight I am stage managing a show at the theatre, then as it is the last night we have to get all the set out of the venue and then I will go to the after show party. Tomorrow, after a lie in due to the late night tonight, I have housework and food shopping to do.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

No I had friends round for the 1st bbq in my house

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am just about to head out to get the ingredients.

When is your next day off?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuesday

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Retribution by Val McDermid

What is the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Snow White & the Huntsman

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Set Fire to the Rain by Adele

What make of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Danauk

iphone 4

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney pins, Dolphins, Bears, Beanie Babies, Pandora charms and if I work on the premises that anything that you own three or more of constitutes a collection Disney Dooney and Bourke bags.

What are you having for tea today?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a corned beef & cucumber roll

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## Danauk

Melbourne, Australia

*What is the longest flight you have taken?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

12.5 hours from London to Los Angeles

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

The Big Bang Theory

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, mainly relaxing & catching up on housework

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Sarah28

Sweet Chilli Philadelphia sandwich and apple

any holidays planned?


----------



## tennisfan

DLRP in November but also hope to go back to Vegas soon

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## tennisfan

Yorkie with Biscuit & Raisin

*What's your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke non-alcoholic or Margarita alcoholic.

Are you a tea or coffee drinker?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm mainly a tea drinker, but like to treat myself to a Costa Latte every now amd then 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Looking for a Father's day gift online & doing a batch of cooking for when i'm working this week.

*What are your pla*ns?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been sorting out my Father's Day present too, and also my Secret Summer exchange gift 

*Describe the last photo you took on your phone/camera*


----------



## Sarah28

I took one of my other half's parent's cat snoozing on my lap as he looked so sweet! :good vibes

what's your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & Onion

*What is your favourite snack?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fresh coconut

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Went to the gym and now chilling

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Tinks1984

I've had a ham & salad pitta & a cup of tea 

*Are there any TV series you always watch?*


----------



## darthtatty

thats a tough one as everything I watch is finishing 

Have to go with Bones. 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I'm doing a sleep over at work (in a primary school) on Friday night, so the weekend will probably be spent catching up on my sleep!

*Have you/will you be seeing the olympic torch relay in your area?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes if i'm not working

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Sarah28

Sweet and Sour noodles and prawn crackers

what's your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma by Lush

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Prada Candy

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some time between 22:00 and 23:00.

How many hours sleep do you get on an average night?


----------



## sharon78

8 hours

What do you have for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a Special K bar

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am still on jury duty so I will be heading to court shortly.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Its currently warm & sunny

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at the moment.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new watch

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Disney one! 

*What's your middle name?*


----------



## mandymouse

Michelle

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go shopping this morning & then catching up with my cousin over a meal after her holiday.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Awful. 

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*Will you be having any alcohol this evening ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably some sparkling wine.

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## jjk

roast chicken new potatoes and veg

*are you going out this evening and if so where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am glad that I am at home.

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## tennisfan

A red top & dark blue jeans

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## Sarah28

pizza

what 3 items could you not live without?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The internet, my iPad and my watch

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fantasia 

*What's yours?*


----------



## tigger17

The Aristocats!

whats your job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer to my mum

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Another lazy day, got to go & get my dad's Father's day pressie but that's about it

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some waffles

What is the make of your computer?


----------



## tennisfan

My laptop is Toshiba & my PC was custom built by a friend

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at the moment

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## AryaForQueen

Not yet planned, unfortunately. Just went in may
Favorite Disney nightshow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

World of Color

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

IllumiNations

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Starscream275

Just watching some videos on Youtube and will probably play a couple of video games a bit later on.

*What's the one thing you could care less about at Disney World**?*


----------



## veritas

ESPN Wide World of Sports.

*What do you think is the most under-rated WDW attraction?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Carousel of Progress

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Danauk

At WDW Expedition Everest
At DL California Screamin
At DLRP Crush's Coaster

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am still on jury duty.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Just started to read Max: A psychological thriller

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some ice cream

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, all my Lego (which is a lot) and all my Oh Penny stuff

*Do you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a couple of teddy bears 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have the morning off so I am doing some shores around the house before going to town to get the goodies for the Secret Summer Exchange and then I have to go back to court at lunchtime as I am still on jury duty.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## davmill

Right now I'm in a housecoat.

When was the last time you fell in love, and with what or whom?


----------



## mandymouse

I fell in love with the Disney Fantasy when I was onboard her a couple of weeks ago 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another long day in court ahead of me.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## jjk

Just coffee 

*will you be doing any shopping today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just some food shopping.

How about you?


----------



## jjk

not today just working

*whats the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment it looks really nice with bright blue sky.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Danauk

Taking part in musical theatre and playing various musical instruments.

*Do you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## davmill

Nothing I would wish to share with another live human.

What was the last good movie you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When did you finish full-time education?


----------



## tennisfan

2006, when I graduated from uni

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans as yet. Much depends on when I will be discharged from jury duty. If this happens on Friday, I have to work over the weekend.

What camera do you have?


----------



## Danauk

A Nikon D40x

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Primeval

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Lasagne followed by Tiramisu 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and going to the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going to court for my jury service and then work on my trip report.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny and warm

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Time of my Life by Cecelia Ahern

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new watch

What is your favourite accessory?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunglasses

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping in Coventry

*What about you ?*


----------



## Sarah28

working until 5.30, then going into Brighton to a concert tonight

what is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna Mayo

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We Bought A Zoo

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I quite like Cheryl Coles new one 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Mike Jones

Survive work (first week back after New York, bah!) and open a bottle tonight while snuggling in front of the TV with Amanda! 

If you won the Euromillions tonight, what would be the first thing you would buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Another cruise

What is the best gift you ever received?


----------



## mandymouse

I once received an early Christmas present to WDW a few years ago

*Are you eating out this weekend ? If so, where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Mike Jones

"Time Enough For Love" by Robert Heinlein


(providing it's a lady that responds! ) Would you rather have one pair of Jimmy Choos or three pairs of Kurt Geigers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither as they would not fit. I need wide fitting shoes. Now Irregular Choice shoes are a different matter.

When is your next night out?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

some time this week 

are you flying out this evening


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I wish I was.

What is your favourite souvenir?


----------



## queendisney

I always treat myself to a silver disney charm or two..


Whats your favourite souvenir?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Dooney and Bourke bag

What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

The football

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mince and pasta

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping & hopefully catching up with one of my friends

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm popping to Birmingham this morning, sadly I haven't got any other plans

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday in September

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tigger17

looks sunny although i haven't been out yet

whats your job


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader with a big international airline.

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's or Chiquitos

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I tried to convince DH today, but he did not bite.

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Disney one! 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a dog

*Are you having a roast tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, it's steak & chips for us today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my parents for lunch & I have ironing to do

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is watching the Formula 1 at the moment, but we may go for a swim after that.

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tennisfan

I love Vegas & NYC

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably some time in November.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Daisy Duck 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have the morning off so I do some chores around the house before heading to court this afternoon.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

_When you went away_ by Michael Baron

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Lasagne and dough balls from Pizza Express 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

I went to work popped to the shops and collapsed in the chair with a large cofee

*whats for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pasta with tomato sauce.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## frankieeyre

I collect park maps from WDW!

What is your favourite ride at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finished my jury service today and now I am just catching up with things and relaxing before going back to work tomorrow.

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not sure yet, I haven't looked to see what is on.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bake

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## mandymouse

It's warm and drizzling here this morning

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's back to work for me today after 3 weeks of jury service.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I tend to just have a Special K bar

*What are wearing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, one of my Disney Hawaiian shirts that I bought at Disneyland and a black jacket.

Are you having a drink tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No I didn't, I was too tired to go out after zumba

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished nights so have to go shopping & then off to the cinema this evening with a friend

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I went to F&B's for brekkie, then had a wander around a retail park, no other plans at the moment

*Will you be eating out or getting a takeaway today ? If so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had lunch out at a Beefeater

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's warm, a bit windy, and at the moment sunny (though keeps going cloudy)

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my lovely pressies from the Secret Summer Swap.

What did you have/ are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a Thai Green Chicken Curry last night, and it was delish 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a relaxing day.

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## thestevied

Old computer games, think that's it!

Who'll win tonight, Spain or Italy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spain

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not actually reading anything at the moment, which is very rare for me.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## mandymouse

I've absolutely no idea when I'll be going on holiday next 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping, got to go to the Post office & washing

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Sarah28

just working until 5.30, then chilling out this evening with a film or some telly

what colour is your front door?


----------



## tennisfan

White

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Thai chicken curry, rice and some pineapple salsa

*What is the weather like where you are today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very wet

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## mandymouse

Dough balls from Pizza Express 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing really planned except popping round to my parents later

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'll probably just have a sandwich

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure when as i'm working when all my friends are off

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have any yet

*Are you tidy?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What camera do you have?


----------



## Danauk

A Nikon D40X

*Have you seen the Olympic torch go past near where you live?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

My fave song of all time is.. Love will tear us apart by Joy Division

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Working

*What are your plans?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got some ironing to do, also got to try & sort out my niece's birthday present as I won't have much time after today

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans at present.

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## thestevied

Right now, big bro. 

Who's your fave celebrity chef?


----------



## mandymouse

James Martin

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Working till 9pm  

Favourite muppet?


----------



## linzdr

Beaker 

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatballs and Pasta

What is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## mandymouse

Pop Century 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## linzdr

Not sure maybe a bit of holiday shopping because it's rubbish weather!

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Patricia Cornwell

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Visiting my grandad in Newcastle and going to Whitley Bay 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Danauk

At WDW, Expedition Everest.
At DL, California Screamin.
At DLRP, Crush's Coaster.

*Whose birthday is it in your household next?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband's in October.

Do you play any online games?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished nights this morning so house work & washing

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not up to much, I went to town this morning, and now I'm watching Greys Anatomy with my DD 

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really like chocolate bars as such. The closest would be the Ghirardelli Peanut Butter Squares.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## tennisfan

Pollen

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Pasta

What is he next celebration in your family?


----------



## mandymouse

Our wedding anniversary at the end of October

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new watch

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars in DLRP

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am staying dry as long as I can and then I head to work for a late shift.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes, many! Knitting, sewing, cross stitch, scrap booking, jewellery making, painting, papier mache, etc etc

*Would you prefer: A picnic or a BBQ? (you have to pretend we have Summer weather!)*


----------



## southernsam

A BBQ if someone else is cooking!



What book are you reading?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm between books at the moment

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and wet

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken in piri piri sauce and baked potato

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work and now I am just relaxing.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Catching up with friends in Cardiff in a couple of weeks 

*What is your fave 'Country' in Epcot, and why ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Canada - because I've always wanted to go there 

*Are there any rides at WDW that you'd never go on, even for £1m?*


----------



## Muscateer

For £1 million I would force myself to do Its a Small World

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, I don't have any friends

*Which Olympic event are you most looking forward to watching (if any)?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I will be glued to all the equestrian

*Have you been to see the Olympic torch?*


----------



## queendisney

nearly went to see it at Ascot Race Course but my builder decided that he would leave later that day so missed it

When was the last time this year you were able to sit in your garden and think 'aah Summer' and have a bbq?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not once  the BBQ is getting rusty with all this rain

*What's your favourite perfume?*


----------



## mandymouse

JLo's Love & Glamour

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am torn between Lillies and Orchids.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

It is my birthday on Saturday so we are having friends over for a BBQ (we have a gazebo if needed lol!) and drinks.

*What is your favourite TV show at the momet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not really watch TV other than checking the news on the news channels every now and again.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Queen-Bee

Im in work trying really hard not to stress out while booking my hire car 

*What is your least favorite memory from WDW?*


----------



## Stickers118

My daughter opening EPCOT back in 2007 and being Princess for the day.

whoops misread the question above as i thought it said most favourite not least favourite

*What do you avoid on Friday the 13th?*


----------



## brer rabbit 28

Ladders and black cats!

Which mountain is your favourite in MK?


----------



## Danauk

Splash (on the grounds that I think Space Mountain and BTMRR are better at DLRP and Disneyland.)

*Have you seen the Olympic torch near where you live?*


----------



## Stickers118

It went through my home town last weekend, we got soaked waiting.

*What was the last film you watched*


----------



## LongLiveDisney

Commando

How many times have you been to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have lost count. We have been at least every other year since 1998.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## LongLiveDisney

No.

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## mandymouse

Jelly Babies 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

off to the hairdresser this morning then off out on a trek with hubby this afternoon followed by an evening of a glass of wine or two

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry first thing, then hope to be back in time for brekkie with hubby at F&B's, then tonight we're going for an Indian meal with friends 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Sushi, two nights ago. I feel guilty about it because I should be putting that money into our WDW fund. 

Do you give up/cut back on certain things to go to Dinsey?


----------



## Danauk

No not really, but then we haven't been to a Disney park for ages as we like to go to other places on holiday too that cost just as much as a Disney trip!!

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Wizard of Oz

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not actually reading anything at the moment. I am too busy writing my trip report.

What kind of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Ware Bears

Such a basic model I don't even know what it is  ..... just looked and it's an Alacatel   Put it this way, my DDs die with embarrassment if I get it out in their presence.  

*Do you like to have all the latest gadgets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not really. There are some gadgets that I like, but not because they are new or cool, but because I like what they do and they fulfill a need that I have.

Pool or Sea?


----------



## Ware Bears

Preferably both 

*What's the last thing you bought?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'Shades of Grey' on e-reader (*cough* waste of money *cough*)

*What is the next new film you hope to see?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not seven sure what is on or coming soon.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## brer rabbit 28

We went for a carvery. Yum!

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Newsroom! Love that show!

What is something you would really like to do/get done this week?


----------



## tennisfan

My 3 shifts at work as then i'm off to work at the Olympic games the week after

*Did you have a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we had roast pork.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Green tea.

What is your least fav color?


----------



## mandymouse

brown

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## linzdr

Cleaning the car then having a coffee with friends

What is your favourite time of day?


----------



## tennisfan

Evening

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work on the weekend.

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Passoa and lemonade 

*What colour is your umbrella (if you have one)? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Red and white just like the one in the smilie.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## LongLiveDisney

Simba from The Lion King. 

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, nothing too heavy as I've got zumba tonight 

*Describe the last photo you took on your phone/camera*


----------



## Danauk

A picture of some of my friends in my back garden at my birthday party on Saturday.

*What time will you get home from work today (if you are working!)?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its my last day off today, back tomorrow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

It's raining...again 

*What magazines do you read (if any)?*


----------



## tigger17

I dont 

Are you going on holiday in the summer if so where??


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we are not going until November.

What is your favourite holiday?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Halloween.

How many pets do you have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What was the last film you saw in a cinema?


----------



## Danauk

The Muppets Movie.

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## arielrocks

Secret diary of a call girl.

Will we ever see the sun again?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Very soon. ")

What would you buy if you won the lottery?


----------



## mandymouse

The first thing I'd buy is a red Mini Cooper with a Union Flag on the roof, then book lots of holidays 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day of call monitoring at work today. Now I am doing some chores around the house and then relax.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mango peach salsa

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Bahama Breeze 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Just going off to work

*When and where are you next going on holiday?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably a few days in Dubai or Jordan in October

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## brer rabbit 28

Chicken omelette and a banana

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Nothing much really.

What is your fav food and why?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Italian food, gotta love all their cheeses, meats and of course the Tiramisu 

*What are you up to this weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot! It is the start of the school holidays and I am shattered so I am just resting!!

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## brer rabbit 28

Yes! Got tickets for Batman and then having a carvery tea.

Are you  looking forward to the olympics?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Not sure yet. Thinking about catching up with an old friend.

What is your fav Disney and non Disney movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Favourite Disney movie - The Lion King; Favorite non-Disney movie - The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Palo, on the Disney ships 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lipstick and nail polish

Will you be eating out anywhere today?


----------



## frankieeyre

Ate at work for lunch in the restaurant if this counts haha.

Are you going to see the olympics?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have tickets for the closing ceremony.

*Will you be having a Sunday roast tomorrow?*


----------



## AliceNWonderland

No, Sunday we have mexican.

What is the one bad habit you want to break?


----------



## Muscateer

Biting nails when nervous

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my parents for Sunday lunch

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to Solihull this morning, had a BBQ this afternoon, and I'm watching the F1 right now

*What did you have for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast beef

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Retribution by Val McDermid

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday night, when I head to Cardiff to see Sue 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Doggy sitting for my parents who have gone to France for the day

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Catching up with a few things and then having a relatively early night

What was your dream job while growing up?


----------



## tennisfan

To be a Firefighter

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken, pasta and tomato and mascarpone sauce

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Strange, but it's chocolate pudding.

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What exercise do you enjoy doing ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Walking and cycling

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Danauk

No, no more work for 6 weeks!!

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I didn't have lunch, but I'm currently preparing a BBQ 

*What's your favourite fizzy drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange Cream Soda

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Need you Now by Lady Antebellum

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

The Dis boards, lol. 
Labor Day, movie to follow soon.

What are you avoiding?


----------



## thestevied

Getting my car serviced!!

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Seeing friends at the weekend 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure yet. I might go to the garden centre in a bit but have no definate plans.

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really, I have to travel to London ready for working the Olympics & have a briefing at 7pm

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Good question, maybe soba noodles and some veggies.

What is your fav candy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ghirardelli Peanut Butter Squares

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## thestevied

Donald duck. 

Tell me your ultimate 3 course meal. With drink.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Polenta with Portobello Mushroom and Shallot Sauce for starter, Fillet Mignon with Macaroni Cheese and Bacon-wrapped Green Beans, Peanut Butter ice cream to be washed down with some Rosa Regale.

Are you going to the Olympics?


----------



## thestevied

Yes, rowing! Would do more if I could afford it!

Which Olympic event do you most like


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not really interested in any of the events in the Summer Olympics, but love Figure Skating in the Winter Olympics and particularly Ice Dancing.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## thestevied

Anything by Harlan coben. Especially the myron bolitar series. 

Who's your favourite muppet?


----------



## tennisfan

Animal

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I don't have any specific plans for Saturday. On Sunday we have tickets for the Harry Potter tour with our friends.

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## thestevied

Bug brother. 

Who's your favourite Harry potter character?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Severus Snape

*Who is your least favourite Disney character?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Princesses

*Will you be watching the Olympics Opening Ceremony on TV tomorrow night?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes I will be.

*What is the weather like where you are now?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little overcast, but dry

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## tennisfan

Walking mainly

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Finish painting our bedroom.

Do you volunteer? If yes, where?


----------



## Danauk

At our local theatre.

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on what is being offered at our digs.  Might have a salad

*What are you having?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognese

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*What was the last theme park you visited?*


----------



## Ware Bears

DLP

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## thestevied

Yes, one cat

What are this Fridays euro millions lottery numbers going to be??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I wish I knew!

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## thestevied

The muppets on DVD. 

What is the next thing you are going to buy for yourself?


----------



## thestevied

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew!



If you find out please share with me...


----------



## mandymouse

I wish I knew too 

I've no idea what I want to buy next, maybe a new top 

*What are you up to this weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Watching batman on Saturday... Can't wait! And then working Sunday night so during the day I'll probably just be relaxing!!


----------



## Danauk

I don't have any plans for tomorrow yet. Sunday I am going to the Harry Potter studio tour.

*Will you be having a drink this evening, if so what?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea (I've cut out alcohol in the run-up to our holiday where I'll hopefully more than make up for it  )

*Will you be watching the opening ceremony of the Olympics tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, unfortunately I am on the late shift and by the time I get home, it is finished.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Ware Bears

Next month and we're going to Paris and DLP

*Do you work full-time or part-time?*


----------



## Danauk

Full time

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tigers

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## thestevied

KFC. 

What's the last alcoholic drink you had?


----------



## ben1993

thestevied said:
			
		

> KFC.
> 
> What's the last alcoholic drink you had?



A "tooty fruity" cocktail

*What is your favourite movie of all time?*


----------



## mandymouse

I love the Bourne movies, Pirates of the Caribbean and Muppets Christmas Carol

*Will you be eating out or having a takeaway today, if so what are you having ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

We ate lunch out yesterday so tonight we are just having ham and salad.

*On your iPod, what is your most listened to song?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't really have one - I only tend to get my iPod out for long journeys

*Did you watch the opening ceremony of the Olympics?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a massive group of us it did which made it more fun especially as we took over the Uni canteen.

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## LarryFmScotland

Church mainly. 

Do you think they will ever open a 5th Park at WDW?


----------



## jen_uk

Yes, I hope so anyway 

Whats the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going on the Harry Potter studio tour tomorrow.

*Have you watched any olympic events today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Was glued to the dressage both this morning and this afternoon

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## ben1993

Ooh that's hard... Massive Attack - Teardrop, Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar... Or possibly When You Wish Upon A Star  

*Do you have your next holiday planned?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - WDW in December 

*What is your most fancy but totally unnecessary kitchen gadget? *


----------



## Danauk

Probably the various pasta shaping attachments I have for my Kenwood Chef.

*Do you have anything fun planned for today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having dinner with my parents, sister & her family and trying to watch as much of the games as I can.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## LarryFmScotland

Im planning to be at WDW two weeks today.


Will Mr.Phelps win more golds or will Mr Lochty grab em all.


----------



## tennisfan

Lochte will win more, Phelps has reached his peak

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast dinner with all the trimmings

What is the one thing you always have to bring back from the USA?


----------



## thestevied

A mug!

Will the men's gb footy team qualify from their group?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope so

What is your favourite event in the Olympics?


----------



## Danauk

Swimming, diving and gymnastics. Although I enjoyed the water polo and beach vollyball on the TV today.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## thestevied

I like all I think. Maybe 100m. 

Are you watching big brother?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any pets?


----------



## thestevied

Yes a cat. 

Favourite thing to do at magic kingdom!?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ride Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## thestevied

Will always love space mountain

Favourite country at Epcot AND why???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan - it is just so incredibly peaceful

What do you do for a living?


----------



## thestevied

Section manager in a supermarket. 

Do you make dinner reservations when you go to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

When do you usually go to bed?


----------



## thestevied

8am as I'm working tonight!!

Where do you live?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Manchester

What kind of computer do you have?


----------



## thestevied

Laptop and iPad. 

What are you watching right now.


----------



## belliiee

An interview with Marianne Vos, she won a golden medal today for my country with cycling  At the olympics of course

Favourite olympic sports?


----------



## thestevied

Probably 100m. 

Yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been enjoying the swimming so far 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## kilvi

Do my job with honesty  and then hoping for finding a new girl for dinner


----------



## thestevied

Sleep till 12 then mow the lawn and maybe a KFC for lunch, mmmmmm.

What are you doing for dinner tonight?


----------



## taylor91

Hopefully lemon chicken burgers nom!!
*
What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## jjk

bit Breezy but the sun's out

*have you done any excersise today and if so what ?*


----------



## thestevied

Worked if that counts!

Best thing to cook on the BBQ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## thestevied

Either beef carpaccio or anything mushroomy. 

Have you seen the new muppets film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last film that you watched in the cinema?


----------



## thestevied

Batman. 

Last DVD you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth box set

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

Blur under the westway

Yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Maroon 5 - Payphone

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Working till 5 then home, gym, dinner, bit of tv then bed!

Who's your favourite actress?


----------



## jjk

Meryl Streep

*whats the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Angelology by Danielle Trussoni

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## thestevied

Pastrami cheese and gherkin. 

What's your favourite takeaway.


----------



## frankieeyre

Chinese! I love duck and pancakes!

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## thestevied

Football, by a mile. Big Liverpool fan. 

What's your favourite Olympic event.


----------



## thestevied

Football by a mile. Big Liverpool fan. 

What's your favourite Olympic event.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figure Skating in the Winter Olympics

What is your favourite city?


----------



## taylor91

Edinburgh

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Queen-Bee

just over 2 months away 

Who would be at your fantasy dinner party?


----------



## thestevied

Fry and laurie. And maybe Craig Charles.

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## Danauk

Cats, I have 3.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## thestevied

Yes at 8am. 

What's your job?


----------



## luke

I'm a teacher!

Do you have any kids?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Reservations Team Leader with a big international airline

What is your favourite book?


----------



## taylor91

Alice in wonderland

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chilli and rice

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## thestevied

Coffee. 

Summer Olympics or winter olympics


----------



## mandymouse

Summer Olympics

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to Paris/DLP in a couple of weeks 

*How many children do you have?*


----------



## luke

One, brand new one at that 

When and where was your last holiday that wasnt Disney related?


----------



## Ware Bears

Last summer and it was to Rome

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A team GB baseball cap

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## thestevied

Work (boring I know) then gym and dinner. 

Will you be watching the men's team gb football tonight?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Probably not - I haven't watched any events yet.

*What colour was your first bicycle?*


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm, blue I think. 

Where is your dream holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii or back to back Disney Caribbean cruises

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up on various things online and then I head to work for a late shift.

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast & Cereal

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Sleep till lunchtime as I'm working through Friday night and then get up to watch some Olympics!!

What are you having for dinner tonight.


----------



## tennisfan

Whatever they are going to serve staff at the Olympics as i'm working there

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Pretty good. Had a minor shower but sun is out. 

When are you next on holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November

What is the next celebration in your family?

Corinna


----------



## Danauk

Our wedding anniversary in a few weeks time.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## tennisfan

9am as I was working till 2am

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## thestevied

Next Thursday... Out for dinner for wife's 30th

What is your star sign.


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

*What is your job?*


----------



## LottieLabouff

I'm a student and occasionally a magicians assistant. 

What is your favourite Disney film and why?


----------



## tennisfan

Toy Story 2 & 3, can't beat Spanish Buzz

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pasta, mince and tomato and basil sauce followed by Strawberries.

Have you been/ will you be going to any of the Olympic events?


----------



## tennisfan

Went to Women's Hockey & i'm working at the games too

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am planning to do a Body Pump class at the gym tomorrow, but otherwise I am just relaxing.

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## thestevied

Kit kat chunky. 

Favourite soft drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange Cream Soda

What is your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## thestevied

Football. 

Who is your favourite football team?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't like football and therefore have no favourite team.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## thestevied

Pulp fiction

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Animal Kingdom 

*Which is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chessington World of Adventures

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Danauk

Expedition Everest

*Have you watched any Olympic events today?*


----------



## thestevied

YES! Just watched all the athletics. In. Cred. Ible. 

Which country do you think will finish with most medals?


----------



## dolphingirl47

USA

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## thestevied

Fresh fruit

Whats your dream car?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I really don't like cars so don't have a dream car.

How do you get to and from work?


----------



## Ware Bears

Walk

*Are you on a diet or are you happy with your weight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither. I try to eat healthily though.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

James cordens autobiography. 

Who is your favourite actress?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Keira Knightley

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

MythBusters

*Are you afraid of heights?*


----------



## thestevied

Nope. 

Who is your favourite chef?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband 

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## thestevied

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> My husband
> 
> Do you have any allergies?



Ahhhh, wonder if my wife would also say that?

I get hay fever but that's it, nothing bad. 

Have you ever had an op?


----------



## Danauk

Luckily no.

*Have you ever broken any bones?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My little toes more often then I care to remember.

What is your favourite Olympic sport?


----------



## thestevied

Athletics, but enjoying the tennis today!

Do you think bolt will win the 100m tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the favourite thing you own?


----------



## Danauk

My 2 seater sports car

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## thestevied

No, tonight at 11pm, 

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## thestevied

Gordon ramsay at claridges.  Only been once but loved it. 

What's your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Napa Rose at the Grand Californian at Disneyland, especially sitting at the chefs table.

*Are you watching the Olympics this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Boma

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## thestevied

Yes, athletics right now. 

How far in advance do you make adr's?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends, normally 180 days out, but this time round I have been a bit lazy and still only have 3 made for November.

Do you usually do the Disney dining plan?


----------



## thestevied

Only done it once before but I think that's converted us. We also like to go in September so have booked it for next year. 

Is there one restaurant you always like to go to when in WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Olivia's Cafe

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## thestevied

Never tried Olivia's cafe. I love garlic mushrooms, or anything mushroomy. Also, beef carpaccio. 

Do you like candles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## thestevied

Cinnamon. Love it. 

Are you a Harry potter fan?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## thestevied

Harlan coben. 

Are you a star wars fan??


----------



## Danauk

No, but DH is. I haven't seen the films (much to his horror!!)

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## thestevied

You HAVE to watch them!  No, I can't. Played the trombone at school though

Do you play any sports?


----------



## Danauk

Not really, I coach the netball team at school though and teach swimming.

*Can you ski?*


----------



## thestevied

No, but would like to. 

Do you like red or white wine?


----------



## dolphingirl47

White wine

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## thestevied

It's between milk/orange juice/lemonade. 

What's your favourite meat?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Hot dogs 

what is your fave veggie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Green Beans

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## thestevied

Mango

Best city you've ever been to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

Favourite country to visit?


----------



## thestevied

America or Estonia. 

Last trip abroad you took?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise to Hawaii and Disneyland

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## thestevied

Olympics game on the Xbox

Last film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

XMen on TV last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Just got back from work so off to bed soon. Might go to the gym when I get up. 

Are you working today?


----------



## Danauk

No, I'm off work for another 4 weeks.

*What did you have for breakfast today?*


----------



## Sarah28

toast and orange juice

what's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## thestevied

Beef and horseradish. 

Do you ever gamble?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I play the Lottery and EuroMillions occasionally

*What's the weirdest present you've ever been given?*


----------



## Queen-Bee

as a teenager i was given t-shirt with a velcro patch on the chest, and a bag of velcro letters.... 

I dont think it seen new years day!



* If you had 24 hours to do anything you wanted or be anyone you wanted..who or what would that be? *


----------



## thestevied

I'd be a pro footballer and experience playing a home game for my team. 

What celebrity do you most respect?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

P!nk

*Who was the last singer/band you went to see in concert?*


----------



## thestevied

Take that (embarrassingly!)

Which singer/band (dead or alive) would you most like to see in concert?


----------



## taylor91

Queen 

What is your favourite song?


----------



## thestevied

Jason mraz, I'm yours. My wedding song. 

What was/would be your wedding song?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now by Starship  (now I'm showing my age  )

*How many years have you been married?*


----------



## thestevied

2! 

Do you have any children?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep 2

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new evening gown for some fancy Christmas/ New Year's events that I will get to attend.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## thestevied

Crispy duck and pancakes. 

What's the last thing you'll drink before bed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually some water

Have you attended any Olympic events?


----------



## thestevied

Unfortunately no. 

Do you like cooking?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I love it.

Who is your favourite singer?


----------



## thestevied

At the moment, labyrinth. 

Who is YOUR fave singer?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Adele

What is your favourite city?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm.... Liverpool? London? Rome? Too many to choose. I do love London. 

Do you like art galleries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends on the art they are showing

Who is your favourite artist?


----------



## thestevied

I don't have one. Not an arty person. 

Do you like scrabble?


----------



## mandymouse

It's OK, though I haven't played it in years

*What is your favourite form of exercise ?*


----------



## taylor91

Walking

What are your plans for today?


----------



## thestevied

Working till 9pm so not a lot!

Do you think gb will reach their target of 60 medals at the Olympics?


----------



## Danauk

At this rate, yes I think they will.

*What is your favourite Olympic sport to watch?*


----------



## thestevied

Currently it's athletics!

What's the most impressive gold medal we've won so far.


----------



## Ware Bears

Team Dressage yesterday

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Cloudy but dry and warm. 

Are you working today?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably nothing as I had a late breakfast

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm watching the Olympics for most of the day whilst doing bits of housework. Then this evening I am going out for dinner with some friends I have not seen for a while.

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure hopefully soon but i'm back to normal work next week which is a shock to the system

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## taylor91

The third hunger games book

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Nuggets, pasta and Marinara sauce

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## thestevied

Baileys and disarono. 

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What is your favourite fast food ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mc Donalds

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

On Saturday we are going to Althorpe House to see the Battle Proms with our friends for mine and DH's birthday. They have booked a gazebo so we can take a nice picnic whilst we listen to the music and watch the fireworks. On Sunday I am going to the Olympic Park as I have tickets for the closing ceremony. I am really looking forward to the weekend!!

*Will you be watching the closing ceremony on Sunday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, just wish I was working the late on Sunday at Olympic park instead of the early

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## thestevied

2 weeks time... Not going anywhere though, just have a week off work. 

What's your favourite thing to do in animal kingdom?


----------



## Danauk

Ride Expedition Everest or walk the trails and see the tigers.

*What is your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Walt's

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH's video game 

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ooh that's a tough one ..... as a child it was The Lion, the Witch and The Wardrobe

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Olympic event?


----------



## mandymouse

That's a tough one, I've enjoyed most of it to be honest 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Doing a little housework whilst watching the olympics and making DH cups of tea as he digs out soil in the garden so he can lay a patio tomorrow.

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## thestevied

Yes, to work!!

What are you plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working the early shift in Olympic Park both days & then coming back home Sunday afternoon

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## thestevied

Ted! 

What was the best film you have recently seen?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't seen any decent movies recently, I'm hoping the new Bourne movie will put that right 

*What are you up to this weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Wife was 30 on thursday so having a big family BBQ. 

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## tennisfan

Need you Now by Lady Antebellum

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Now... Go to bed!  Tomorrow... Maybe mow the lawn but then relax as I'm working Sunday night.

What are your plans Sunday?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got family coming round later today for a little get together 

*Have you treated yourself to anything nice this weekend ?*


----------



## Stickers118

Treated myself to the next week off work

*Are you watching the Olympics closing ceremony*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet

Are you having a roast  today?


----------



## thestevied

Yes I will be. 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Yes 

Do you have weekends off


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sometimes. I usually work 2 weekends and then have 3 off.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm.... I think space mountain. 

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Set Fire to the Rain by Adele

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## thestevied

Tiramisu. 

Favourite flavour crisp


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cream Cheese and Chives

White bread or brown bread?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Both! White bread for jams and marmalade, brown for meat sandwiches 

*Are you watching the Olympics Closing Ceremony?*


----------



## thestevied

Recording it to watch later. 

What was your best Olympic moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Watching the USA women's football team scoring the winning goal in the last minute of extra time. The atmosphere at Old Trafford was just amazing.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## thestevied

My week off work at the end of August, which is also my birthday. 

When are you next going out for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it could be a week on Saturday, hubby and I are going to Pizza Express (yay bring on the dough balls !!  )

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Stickers118

Going to see Disney Pixar's Brave at the Cinema with the family

*What is your favourite PIXAR film*


----------



## tennisfan

The Toy Story Trilogy

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

A bit gloomy but still dry and warm. 

What's your favourite Disney film of all time?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'Up' for animated, 'Tron: Legacy' for live action

*What soaps do you watch (if any)?*


----------



## thestevied

Eastenders.... Purely because my wife insists though 

do you like any cookery/food shows?


----------



## tennisfan

I really like Kid in a Candy Store & Diners, Drive in & Dives

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## thestevied

Had KFC. 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Danauk

I didn't have dinner this evening. I had a late lunch out with friends from work which was very filling!

*What was the last picture you took with your camera/phone?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its of Tom Daley diving in the 10m platform

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## taylor91

Saturday night for my cousins birthday

What is your favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## thestevied

Krave at the moment, but also oatso simple. 

What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## taylor91

Mozzarella 

What's your favourite type of food? (Italian, Chinese etc)


----------



## mandymouse

Italian 

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November and we are going to Florida.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Got to do the food shopping and then chilling as back to work tomorrow

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

No plans made yet. First game of the season though, so undoubtedly be watching plenty of football!

What are your plans for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I didn't know there was a bank holiday weekend, so nothing 

*What's for dinner?*


----------



## darthtatty

Tomato soup, been sick last few days so trying to eat something. 


Which football team do you support?


----------



## thestevied

Liverpool!

Who do you support?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't support a local team but I will watch England whenever they play

*What picture is on your computer mouse mat?*


----------



## thestevied

I don't have one... But I have the model castle from the Harry potter studio tour as my wallpaper on my laptop. 

What's your favourite flavour ice cream?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Strawberry and pineapple together

Did you go to university?


----------



## thestevied

No. 

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*What is your favourite 'country' in Epcot, and why ?*


----------



## thestevied

Mexico. I love the restaurant, the cheesy ride, the stalls inside by the ride, the frozen margaritas, the good looking Mexican girls, Mexican Donald, the nachos, churros..... The list goes on forever!!

What's your LEAST favourite world showcase country and why....


----------



## Chrissi Khris

I don't like USA much. It just seems smaller than the rest and there not much it do in it.

Whats your favorite place to eat in Animal Kingdom?


----------



## thestevied

Yak and yeti. 

What's your favourite ride at epcot?


----------



## T1gger

Soarin'




Character you wish you could meet in the parks?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Cheshire Cat 

*Dole Whip: Love it or Over rated?*


----------



## mandymouse

Love a Pineappe Float (Mmm)

*Turkey Leg ~ love or hate ?*


----------



## thestevied

Love it, but they're awkward to eat so i rarely buy them!

Which booth would you most like to visit at epcots food and wine festival?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Canada for my beloved Cheddar soup or Morocco for the Royal Mimosa.

How about you?


----------



## thestevied

Canada again, for that amazing soup!

When was the last time you had champagne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In May on our Hawaii cruise.

What is the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## taylor91

Nothing too exotic, probably star fruit

What is your favourite Disney Pixar film?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Cars

Favorite Ride?


----------



## thestevied

Space mountain but I have a soft spot for TTA. 

What's your favourite meat?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Turkey - preferably cold for sandwiches

*If you had to fill a box with only one thing from a Pick 'n' Mix sweet station, what would you choose?*


----------



## thestevied

Great question. Fizzy cola bottles every time. 

Same question again!!


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, it would have to be the foamy bananas 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## thestevied

The Olympics game on my Xbox. 

What's the next thing you plan on buying for yourself?


----------



## T1gger

My MNSSHP costume 


Wishes or Illuminations?


----------



## thestevied

Illuminations. 

What is your costume?


----------



## T1gger

Tigger  

Too hot for full costume so making do with ears/tail and a customised orange t-shirt


Favourite water park (Disney or other)?


----------



## thestevied

Should have guessed that from your name!

Blizzard beach. 

Favourite muppet?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Beaker every time

Splash, space or thunder mountain?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Thunder Mountain

What is your star sign?


----------



## thestevied

Virgo. 

Do you watch eastenders?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What was the last song or album you bought/downloaded?*


----------



## thestevied

Now that's what I call reggae. 

Do you have pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## thestevied

Maths. 

What's the best job you've ever had


----------



## dolphingirl47

The job I am doing at the moment: working as a reservation team leader for a big international airline.

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## thestevied

Bad drivers!

What's your favourite tv program?


----------



## mandymouse

The Big Bang Theory

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourelf with it ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Some new make-up

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## thestevied

Nope... I've just got back from work so I'll be asleep most of the day!

What car do you drive?


----------



## jjk

vaxhaull Corsa

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Sleeping as I worked all night.  

What's your favourite film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## thestevied

Red. 

Who's your favourite actor?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## thestevied

The new Bourne film.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Stickers118

Brave

*Are you having a BBQ this weekend*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No

*Starter and main course OR main course and dessert?*


----------



## tigger17

starter and main course


pizza or pasta


----------



## thestevied

Pizza every time. 

Are you excited about the new football season kicking off today? (in 4 hours and 35 minutes!!)


----------



## meggiebeth

Not excited at all.

Are you planning to go to the beach this weekend in this lovely weather?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, it's really cloudy here and looks like it might rain... 

*What is your favourite hobby?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Cooking. 

Anyone having a BBQ this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I'm making a Sunday roast for my girls as they're off on their hols tomorrow 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my parents for Sunday lunch

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably during the Girlie Weekend.

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## thestevied

National lampoons vegas vacation. 

Worst film you've ever watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn

What is your favourite film?


----------



## thestevied

Probably pulp fiction. 

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

Do you play any social network games?


----------



## thestevied

On my iPhone yeah... Words with friends, hanging with friends, a couple of others but they're the best ones! 

Same question to you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hidden Chronicles, Bubble Safari and Ruby Blast

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## thestevied

Donald. 

Who's your east favourite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not overly keen on the Princesses

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## thestevied

Mint choc chip or a real vanilla. 

favourite flavour squash?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Elderflower

Favourite scent?


----------



## thestevied

Anything cinnamony!

Favourite of the four Disney parks and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot as it has my favourite ride and my favourite character.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## thestevied

Cali grill or citricos. 

Favourite way to have your steak cooked?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Medium rare

Favourite dessert?


----------



## thestevied

Tiramisu. 

Favourite soup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Corn chowder

Favourite song?


----------



## thestevied

Jason Mraz, I'm yours. 

Favourite sport?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cricket

Do you collect anything?


----------



## thestevied

Not really. DVDs? Like buying nice glasses.  

What's your fave tv program.


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Bones or NCIS

Favourite food?


----------



## thestevied

I love all meats. 

Favourite cheese?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh tough one, I love most of them 

*What was your highlight of the weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

It defo was NOT the football!  Probably having a BBQ with my lovely wife and a few ciders...

How heavy is your suitcase usually on your way out to wdw?


----------



## Queen-Bee

its normally around 18 - 20 kg 

i always try really hard to keep it lighter but i always fail, but thats why i always end up with an extra suitcase coming home.

*Whats your favourite joke?*


----------



## thestevied

Don't really do jokes. Usually they'll be a football one floating around, maybe something anti man u??

Do you have a favourite artist?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Marc Chagall

What was your first holiday abroad?


----------



## meggiebeth

France. We used to take many holidays there as a family, until we discovered WDW

Where is your favourite place in the world to go on holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay while sailing on a Disney ship 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## thestevied

I've just got back from the gym so having a rest now, then I'm working through the night tonight, so I'll probably have a nap later on!

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## T1gger

Music


What was your first job?


----------



## thestevied

Paperboy, does that count?

Do you like Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you watch any reality shows?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A framed picture to put my Olympic accreditation into from when I worked at the games

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Waiting for a new laptop to be delivered, reading, sorting out stuff for college interview tomorrow and teaching trampolining. 

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

Did some house work, went into town to do errands and now sitting watching TV as DH is at a theatre rehearsal this evening. It is our 14th wedding anniversary today too (but we are going to celebrate on Friday instead!)

*What is the next celebration in your house?*


----------



## meggiebeth

Our next celebration is my brother's and myself's birthday. Ironically they are the same day although two years apart. I have just gotten my national insurance number- scary thought! 

When is your next holiday abroad?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, probably in the Spring

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Big brother, hells kitchen, master chef... All the cooking ones!

Do you watch any american tv shows?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you follow recipes or are you an adventurous cook?


----------



## tennisfan

A bit of both really, depends on what i'm cooking

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Saturday lunch at my mums, Sunday watching the Liverpool game on sky and Monday it's my birthday. Not sure what to do yet though, depends on the weather. 

Which one possession would you save from your house in a fire?


----------



## mandymouse

My laptop

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No holiday here

What are you wearing today?


----------



## thestevied

Pyjamas as I worked last night!

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

No am still recovering from a night out on Wednesday!!!

Do you usually get a takeaway on a Friday night?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes, depends if i'm working

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It sounds like it is raining.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Nope 

Favourite movie???


----------



## meggiebeth

Tangled!!! 

Favourite place in the UK?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Not travel round much but cromer probs

Pets??


----------



## mandymouse

No we don't have any pets

*What kind of mobile phone do you have ?*


----------



## jjk

a very old samsung galaxy

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

So far a long walk this morning and chilling this afternoon.

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In a way. I had my lunch at work.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chinese but I also like fish and chips

*Do you come from a large family?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

JK Rowling

Favourite colour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

Where were you born?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Do you live near the beach?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my Lego

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you own a games console?


----------



## StarGirl11

Yes I own a Wii, a GameCube, and a PS2.

What's your favorite Restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jiko

Do you do any sports?


----------



## meggiebeth

Not really... Unless you call touring WDW a sport

What was your least favourite subject at school?


----------



## mandymouse

PE

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work today and now I am chilling out with a glass of wine.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## frankieeyre

Going on holiday to Spain on the 11th September! 

Favourite TV program?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

the secret life of the American Teenager

when was the last time you had a cavity filled


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nearly three years ago

What is your favourite magazine?


----------



## Wills Mom

Heat

What was the last thing you remember dreaming about?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Wills Mom said:


> Heat
> 
> What was the last thing you remember dreaming about?



Going to my last job not good or bad I was just there 

What was the last nightmare you had?


----------



## meggiebeth

Well it was very odd... A burglar coming out of a kinder egg..

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Just taking my mum to Coventry for some shopping

*What was the highlight of the bank holiday weekend for you ?*


----------



## thestevied

It was my birthday on Monday so definitely that!!

Have you got any tattoos?


----------



## meggiebeth

(Happy birthday!)

No, our family don't much like tattoos.

What's the biggest regret you have?


----------



## Sarah28

probably not leaving home to go off to uni (stayed at home while I studied) so I feel I missed out a bit there

what's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## Wills Mom

Veggie - mushroom, sweetcorn, peppers, pineapple, onions and loooooads of cheese! Mmm! 

What was your favourite Christmas gift you received as a child?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A dolls house that my grandpa made for me.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Trainers, jog pants and a t-shirt

What is the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Home-made cheese burgers and tomatoes.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## Wills Mom

Mmmm sounds yum! 

Coke! 

What has been the proudest moment of your life thus far?


----------



## tennisfan

Graduating uni 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working again.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Ghosts in Sunlight

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty awful. It is grey and wet here.

Are you going to watch the opening ceremony of the Paralympics today?


----------



## Wills Mom

My DS is teething something fierce so I highly doubt it! 

Which side of the bed do you sleep on?


----------



## frankieeyre

When im alone I stretch out and take the whole thing, with someone else the left hand side! 

Favourite singer?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Adele

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## frankieeyre

Tie between Legally Blonde, Matilda and Ghost!

Best childhood memory?


----------



## tennisfan

My holidays with my family at my parents caravan

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney Traditions, Disney pins, and Beswick horses and Beatrix Potter figures.  In the past I've also collected Lilliput Lane, Bunnykins and Pendelfin but had to stop because of both lack of money and space! 

*How about you?*


----------



## Danauk

Disney pins, Disney Christmas decorations and Venetian carnival masks (I know that's a wierd one!!)

*If you could add another country to the World Showcase which one would it be and why?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The UAE. It is such a diverse country and the traditional wind houses would look fantastic at the World Showcase.

Which country would you add?


----------



## mandymouse

India, and hope they'd serve a decent curry there 

*When is your next break/holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

October and Im going to Miami amd WDW 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Going for lunch with DS, my mom and my sister.

If you could meet a celebrity (living or deceased) who would it be and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Walt Disney

What is your favourite city?


----------



## tennisfan

New York

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## Chrissi Khris

Harry potter and the philosopher stone again and the hunger games catching fire and the kingdom keepers 5. 

Whats for dinner??


----------



## torsie24

Pasta Bake and Vegetables
*
What factor suncream do you use?*


----------



## thestevied

20... I'm fair and burn soooo easily.

When you're in the parks is it trainers or sandals you wear?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Flip Flops or Crocs

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## PJB71

I'm not really a cocktail person much prefer a glass of wine

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's back to work for me tomorrow after two days off.

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

catching up with the dvr


----------



## meggiebeth

Paralympics! Been looking for tickets but no such luck  

When is your next trip to WDW- and what are you looking forward to most about it?


----------



## thestevied

Next September, and staying by Epcot and being able to go there loads!!

Favourite thing about Epcot?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

thestevied said:


> Next September, and staying by Epcot and being able to go there loads!!
> 
> Favourite thing about Epcot?



Figment 

What is your favorite thing at the MK?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Wills Mom

Rose & Crown

Whats your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Riding in the Lilly Belle Presidential Parlour Car at Disneyland.

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

When my DH proposed in MK in February 2009

Who's your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Wills Mom

No, though I might get takeaway tomorrow evening for X Factor 

Whats your favourite dinner?


----------



## Muscateer

Christmas dinner roast turkey with all the trimmings

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas  

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Wills Mom

A loooooong awaited girls night which is tomorrow 

Have you got any allergies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bananas, insect stings and bites, tree pollen, latex and certain industrial air fresheners.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## thestevied

Not really... Made a scrapbook of our last wdw trip, and the odd model car!

Do you like gardening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I hate it. This is one of the reasons why we decided to move to a city centre apartment.

Will you go out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to my parents who are hosting a bbq for my birthday

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment, though my day should be starting with a brekkie at Frankie & Benny's 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

yes, three points at fratton park its been a long time coming 

*will you be having any alcohol today? *


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes

Will you watch X Factor tonight?


----------



## thestevied

Yes but maybe not live. 

Are you playing the lottery tonight?


----------



## Wills Mom

I won't but DH will 

Whats your favourite colour?


----------



## thestevied

Red (Liverpool fan...)

Do you have a dream holiday destination?


----------



## Wills Mom

Well obviously WDW is top of the list but after that I'd love to visit Hawaii or New Zealand!

If you could be anyone for 24 hours who would it be and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would just stay myself, because I am pretty happy with who I am.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservation team leader with a big international airline.

What is your star sign?


----------



## thestevied

Virgo... I've never liked that!

Who's your favourite Harry potter character?


----------



## meggiebeth

No one- our family have never really gotten into Harry Potter.

What was your most memorable moment of the Olympics?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Mo win 

*Are you doing anything nice during September ? If so, what ?*


----------



## thestevied

Going to see Michael McIntyre and watch reading play football. 

What's the weather like?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes 

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## thestevied

Probably pulp fiction. 

Is there an actor that you can't stand to watch?


----------



## tennisfan

Jean Claude Van Dam & Steven Segal

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## thestevied

No, tonight!!

Do you like the x factor?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## thestevied

I had Breaded chicken in rolls for lunch, and cooking roast pork fillet now for dinner. 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mine is still cooking, too. We are having pasta bake.


What is your favourite drink?


----------



## thestevied

Alcoholic - disarono. 
Non alcoholic - milk

What's your favourite flavour fruit juice


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry or Mango

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## thestevied

Tricky one. Gator? I like new foods but always succumb to a steak when we eat out!

What's the nicest meal out you've ever had?


----------



## mandymouse

Eating at Palo on the Disney ships is pretty special

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting a head start on my call monitoring for September (I was at work all weekend).

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## thestevied

Nothing for ages! Pretty sure there's no birthdays/anniversarys till next year now. 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Wills Mom

a chocolate digestive biscuit - how healthy of me at 11am 

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Sarah28

6.30am

if you could have a super power, what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Being able to read minds (would be kind of handy in my job)

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

A dog

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Carbonara with pasta.

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## Wills Mom

Just finishing watching the new Avengers movie

Have you anything fun planned this month?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your hobbies?


----------



## thestevied

Love cooking and football. Big interest in film too. 

other than wdw, where in America would you most like to go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love California and Hawaii and I am really looking forward to Alaska next year. Atlanta, Seattle, New Orleans and New York are also on the bucket list.

What was the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## thestevied

Some things are best kept private....!

What's your favourite American tv programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will run some errands, but otherwise will just have a lazy day.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny & warm

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Retribution by Val McDermid

What is your favourite travel book/ tourist guide?


----------



## tennisfan

The Brit's Guide

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading into town in a minute and will have some Goulash Soup while I am out.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Wills Mom

The All Ireland hurling final on Sunday

Whats your top 3 favourite Orlando attractions Disney or otherwise?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Discovery Cove, Soarin and Blue Horizons.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Wills Mom

Tough one but I think Magic Kingdom wins by a nose with Epcot a verrrry close second

Whats your favourite WDW show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Festival of the Lion King

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Fantasmic 

Illuminations or Wishes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wishes

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork with all the trimmings.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## thestevied

Week off work in 8 weeks time to go Christmas shopping!

When do you do your Christmas shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

I tend to do the majority of my Christmas shopping in Novemeber 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I took a photo of my staff ID to email to DCL to confirm my Interline rate for our November cruise.

What was the best bargain you ever got?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmmm probably gonna be food related! I work in Waitrose and often get some amazing deals that I bring home and freeze.

What's the first film you ever saw? (if you remember...)


----------



## Wills Mom

I *think* it was Cinderella

What was your first date with your OH?


----------



## thestevied

First time we hooked up was at a friends party so I guess then. Amazingly, the following day I went to wdw with 3 mates, for two weeks, but I couldn't think about anything else!

What was the last Disney film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

We''re always watching Pirates of the Caribbean 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## thestevied

Season one of Once Upon A Time. 

What's your favourite sandwich filling.


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise for my birthday ;-)

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## thestevied

Sunny, a little bit cloudy and 21 degrees. 

Favourite roast dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork

When is your next day off?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork

When is your next day off?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm a stay at home mom so technically I'm "off" every day but I'm off mommy duty this Sunday! 

Have you any plans for the weekend?


----------



## thestevied

Not really... Not working so considering a day out Saturday... Maybe to the beach?

Are you an eastenders fan?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmmm... Love match of the day and any cooking program - great British menu, masterchef, hells kitchen, etc. couldn't pick one out. 

Favourite cooking program?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

thestevied said:


> Hmmmm... Love match of the day and any cooking program - great British menu, masterchef, hells kitchen, etc. couldn't pick one out.
> 
> Favourite cooking program?



Don't have one 

what is your favorite tv program


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas at the moment.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working at the Paralympics Road Cycling on Saturday & Sunday will be catching up with housework

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Anna Karenina

Who is your favourite actor/ actress?


----------



## thestevied

Nicholas cage

What's your favourite soft drink.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke in the UK or Orange Cream Soda when I am in the USA.

What do you always bring back from the USA?


----------



## Wills Mom

Shoes from Charlotte Russe

Whats your favourite shop in the US?


----------



## thestevied

For clothes shopping, Nike store. Always buy some trainers! In wdw, world of Disney. Love the variety. 

Is there something you always look to buy in disney


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pin that has some relevance to the stay (resort if I have not stayed at that resort before, special event or celebration).

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Wills Mom

Ariel is my fave princess, Donald is my fave otherwise  

Who's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment and Stitch

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying at my Grandad's in Newcastle 

*Are you planning on treating yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Dinner and a few drinks on Sunday

How many times have you visited the World and when was your best trip?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have kind of lost count. I think the best trip may be yet to come. I have had my best Disney trips at Disneyland and my trips to Disney World don't quite match up to this. However, I think the upcoming trip will be amazing.

What is your favourite Disney souvenir?


----------



## darthtatty

Minnie & Mickey wedding cake topper, from our wedding at Disney's wedding pavilion. 

How many Dinsey parks have you visited?


----------



## meggiebeth

6- the four WDW ones and two DLP ones.

Which is your favourite Disney park and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot - I love the variety of the park and it has some of my favourite rides.

Have you done any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## meggiebeth

No.... Still feels like summer! The dreaded tins of Celebrations and Quality Street have been put up for sale in the supermarkets for a week or two now... Who knew Xmas started in august?!

What do you want for Xmas this year and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My British citizenship . Then I won't get 20 questions anymore every time I fly to USA from the UK.

Will you have a night out tonight?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No, I am going to stay in and knit...because I'm awesome like that... 

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Chicken and Pesto Pasties, Chips and Tomatos

Are you going to have any alcohol tonight?


----------



## Danauk

I might have a glass of red wine, haven't decided if I will or not yet!

*Will you be having a Sunday roast tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast gammon tomorrow?

What is your signature dish?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast & all the trimmings

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, though we're having a BBQ later this afternoon 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## Muscateer

A photo of a really really nice car and sent it to my husband as a big hint

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Go out for dinner, watch the match and have a few drinks with DH and some friends

What is your favourite tv show?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange Cream Soda for non-alcoholic and Margarita for alcoholic.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a pair of jeans and a jacket from New Look last Thursday 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am at work at the moment. When I finished, I have go to the post office and then go home and catch up with some emails.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion roll

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My cruise on 10th November.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Wills Mom

Next May to WDW  

What are you having/did you have for dinner today?


----------



## frankieeyre

Leftover BBQ from last night! 

Where do you work?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer for my mum

*What form of exercise do you enjoy ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Swimming is my favourite.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Wills Mom

Re-reading The Hunger Games trilogy

Whats your favourite book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

The myron bolitar series by Harlan Coben. Love them all

Are you watching the us open tennis final?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, though I do like to buy a Christmas decoration during each trip to WDW 

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Seeing my husband on Sunday night after not seeing him for 9 weeks

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## Wills Mom

My sister and maybe my mother later tonight

Whats your favourite movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind or The Shawshank Redemption

Do you have a Christmas tradition in your house and if so what is it?


----------



## thestevied

Breakfast of bacon sarnies and champagne. Evening playing bingo!!

What's the next film you're looking forward to seeing?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Anna Karenina

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm allergic to cats

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

I'd have a hard time not spending it on my DS but would probably buy clothes for myself

Have you any plans today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am at work at the moment and then have to go to the dentist after work. DH is not home tonight so provided that I can eat when the dentist is finished with me, I will have a take away while watching Dallas.

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## Wills Mom

Walk 2.5 miles every night and jog 3 times a week

Whats your favourite food?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast dinners

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Wills Mom

WDW next May

When's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November 

What food do you dislike?


----------



## Wills Mom

Fatty meats

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is out tonight so I will order some Chinese.

What do you usually order as a take away?


----------



## Wills Mom

Chicken Satay, egg fried rice and prawn crackers! Yum!

Whats your favourite takeaway food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty much the same as you, but with Chicken and Sweetcorn Soup instead of the prawn crackers.

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## Wills Mom

Piano but haven't played properly in about 6 years!

Are you watching anything on tv tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is the most exotic food you have tried?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not very adventurous but tried gator once

What about you?


----------



## jjk

calamari

*whats your favourite film?*


----------



## frankieeyre

Lilo and stitch 

Favourite musical?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Les Miserables

When was the last time you went to a museum and what kind of museum was it?


----------



## Wills Mom

Museum of Natural History in New York, it was in 2010

Other than WDW where is your favourite place to holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On a cruise ship.

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## Wills Mom

Las Vegas

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hawaii

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not really but I buy a new charm for my Disney bracelet on each trip! 

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

The Big Bang Theory and Hawaii Five 0

*What is you favourite nighttime show/fireworks in WDW ?*


----------



## jjk

Fantasmic

* do you have any pets? ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I am not a pet lover

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Wills Mom

Galaxy

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict 

What is your job?


----------



## Littlenemo

Mental health care assistant 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## frankieeyre

Ice cream! 

Best WDW secret?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I have yet to find it.

Favourite Disney film?


----------



## Wills Mom

The Lion King or Beauty and the Beast

Favourite food to eat in WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip Float 

What is the first ride you usually do when you get to Walt Disney World?


----------



## Wills Mom

Space Mountain

what's the first park you visit at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually Magic Kingdom, but I think this time round it will be Epcot as we are staying at Boardwalk Villa for the first few days.

What is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## Danauk

A tie between Animal Kingdom Lodge (I love wild animals) and the Beach Club Villas ( I like the beach theme and love the space of the villas.)

*Which Disney hotel would you like to stay in that you have not yet?*


----------



## thestevied

Between contemporary, grand Floridian and boardwalk inn. Love being close to Epcot so boardwalk would probably win. 

Out of the Disney resorts you've stayed in, which would you most like to return to?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mandymouse

We will be returning to the Pop Century, we love it there 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Out to dinner tonight, tomorrow shopping & off to the cinema in the evening.  Sunday having lunch with my parents.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Muscateer

Be getting last minute things done in house tomorrow then up at silly o'clock Sunday morning to get my flight to my home in the sun.

Will you be going out for a meal this weekend?


----------



## Wills Mom

No

Whats your favourite Disney song?


----------



## tennisfan

Reflection

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tomorrow I'm off to Manchester for a meal and drinkies 

*What are your favourite pizza toppings ?*


----------



## Sarah28

BBQ Chicken

what 3 items could you not live without?


----------



## tennisfan

The internet, phone & books

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Grilled pork chops, brocolli, peas and mash

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pie, Mash and Corn on the Cob followed by strawberries.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## frankieeyre

Just finished 50 shades trilogy! Haha

Favourite tv program?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment Dallas.

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## tennisfan

Potato skins or Mozzerella sticks

*What are your plans for tomorrow? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans. I had a pretty busy week and will just go with the flow.

What do you see when you look out of your living room window?


----------



## Wills Mom

My front garden and a large green grassy area for our estate

What are you planning on watching on tv this weekend?


----------



## PJB71

Probably the X Factor, DD's choice

Tea or coffee???


----------



## Wills Mom

Tea

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## PJB71

Probably red

What was the last thing you bought for yourself????


----------



## thestevied

Tickets to a Christmas fare.  

Would you ever apply to go on a tv show?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness me, no, the Great British public don't deserve that ! 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

no as its not long till our hols

*will you be eating out this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

I did yesterday, not sure about today yet

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey, but dry

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Wills Mom

Reading mostly, I like jogging too

When was your last trip to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last proper trip in October 2012, but we spent one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge before going on a cruise in January 2011.

What is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## Wills Mom

That I've stayed in - Animal Kingdom Lodge
That I want to stay in - The Contemporary

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge at Walt Disney World and Grand Californian at Disneyland.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

A sausage roll

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Set Fire to the Rain by Adele

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Prometheus

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## frankieeyre

Baby blue

Do you like the x factor?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not really

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not really, just charms for my Disney bracelet every time we visit

What's your favourite tv show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas at the moment

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Wills Mom

Ooh thats hard! Well from each park its like this:
MK - Splash Mountain
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - ToT
EP - Soarin' 

What are your favourite rides in each of the 4 parks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Magic Kingdom: Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
Epcot: Soarin
Hollywood Studios: Toy Story Mania
Animal Kingdom: Kilimanjaro Safari

What is your favourite Disney counter service restaurant?


----------



## Wills Mom

Earl of Sandwich

Whats your favourite table service at WDW?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, roast pork

Did you have a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## Sarah28

Sort of - I had a fried egg in a roll

What's on your TV?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got it on

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a lazy day in. We just had brunch and now I am catching up with things online and then we will watch some DVDs.

When is your next night out?


----------



## Danauk

Next Saturday for 2 friends birthdays.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

10:00

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Paris in November

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Whats your fave Disney park snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip Float

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Same  

What is your favourite book from your childhood?


----------



## mandymouse

Alfred Hichcock's The Three Investigators series of books

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not really have a favourite chocolate bar, but love the Ghirardelli Peanut Butter Square.

Do you own a games console?


----------



## Danauk

Yes several, but I rarely play them.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but it is a late shift so not too painful.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## Wills Mom

Chicken satay and egg fried rice OR spagetti carbonara with king prawns YUM! 

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet steak with Macaroni Cheese and Green Beans

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## A Small World

Pina Colada - yummy

Whats your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sour Cream and Chives

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Just finished work so gonna go home to bed then get up and do some housework. 

What housework do you dislike the most?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jjk

Ironing

*when is your next Holiday and where are you going ? *


----------



## thestevied

Sept 2013, wdw yacht club. 

Do you have a favourite football team?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## thestevied

No, but booked to go to a Christmas fare in London in November, and also plan going shopping to lakeside around that time to get it all done. 

When do you usually put your Christmas tree up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas Eve

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## thestevied

Getting married. 

Any Christmas day traditions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

If the last few years are anything to go by, working.

What colour scheme/ theme does your Christmas tree have?


----------



## thestevied

Usually red and gold. No specific theme buts few Disney decorations on there. 

Do you get treats at work Christmas day if you're working!?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We usually organize a buffet amongst ourselves and management usually comes in with some chocolates.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

No books unfortunately, just a few magazines. 

What genre of book do you usually read?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Crime novels

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Wills Mom

Sons of Anarchy or The Vampire Diaries 

Whats your fave sandwich filling?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't have sandwiches as I react to yeast.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## tennisfan

Pollen

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue skies, gentle breeze and sunshine.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Sarah28

Cheshire Cat or Rex from Toy Story

what's the last song you heard?


----------



## tennisfan

Bad Romance

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Sweet chilli prawns, noodles and pak choi 

*What film do you want to see next (either cinema or new DVD release)?*


----------



## TheRocketeer

The Avengers

What is your favourite album/song right now?


----------



## Wills Mom

Of Monsters and Men - Little Talks

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## southernsam

going out tonight probably Ceasar salad followed by Belgian waffles! Yummy.

who is your favorite "Dallas" character?


----------



## Wills Mom

I don't watch it

Whats your favourite holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas

*What is your job?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Full time mom at the moment but before that I was a PA

Whats your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in a dolphin human therapy setting.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Wills Mom

Red

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Monkeys. 

What's your least favourite animal?


----------



## Wills Mom

Can't think of any animals but I seriously hate spiders if that kinda counts! 

Have you any plans for this week/weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all week and have no plans for the weekend.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Wills Mom

New jogging gear

Whats your favourite time of year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Autumn

What is your favourite city?


----------



## thestevied

I always struggle with this. Talin i think. Like Rome. Love koenigstein in Germany too. 

What's your favourite country?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wills Mom

The US though I love Italy too

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

USA, too, but I also really love the UAE.

What is the first thing you do when you get home?


----------



## Wills Mom

Change into comfy pants and slipper socks! lol

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## thestevied

Broccoli and Stilton soup and crusty bread. 

What's your favourite biscuit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oreo

What is the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flown a plane & gone on the Sky Walk over the Grand Canyon

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a busy day at work today and will just relax in the evening.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## thestevied

Maths. 

Do you have any regrets?


----------



## tennisfan

Not going to the US on a work experience place at a Californian College

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## thestevied

Footballer, I think. Then a chef. 

If you were to have a last meal, what would it be? (3 courses...)


----------



## tennisfan

Mozzarella sticks. Filet steak & trimmings followed by chocolate fudge cake

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## arielrocks

[QUOTE="]

What are you having for dinner?[/QUOTE]

Chicken, peppers, chillis, onions and rice.

Who will win strictly this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no idea who is even on it as I do not watch it.

What is your favourite song


----------



## thestevied

Jason mraz, I'm yours. 

What do you usually eat for breakfast?


----------



## TheRocketeer

Bagels

What's the best non-Disney place you've visited?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast or cereal & glass of milk

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

Relaxing, I have had a few stressful and long days at work this week!!

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Bacon Pasta

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## Wills Mom

Monopoly - I get verrrrry competitive lol

Whats the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas last week and I am realizing that I am just missing it this week as I type.

When is your next day off?


----------



## Wills Mom

Oh no, hate that!! 

I am a stay at home mom so technically I don't get a day off  DH and I are attending our friends wedding tomorrow so I have a few hours off while my mom minds baby! 

What is the next thing you're looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going out on Saturday for a friends birthday.

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin 

When did you go on your first holiday abroad and where did you go?


----------



## Wills Mom

First foreign holiday (other than visiting the UK to see family) - Gran Canaria with DH in May 2003. I was 21. 

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A weekend trip to Legoland in Denmark when I was 13.

What was your first job?


----------



## Wills Mom

Waitress from 15 - 17. 

Whats your least favourite house work?


----------



## PJB71

Everything

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## thestevied

Working 12-9pm then home for some dinner!


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Coventry with my mum today

*Any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to a dog show/exhibition event on Saturday, On Sunday got my parents coming round for dinner

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Wills Mom

My weekend starts today with our friends wedding. Grocery shop tomorrow. X Factor, open fire, wine are my Saturday plans and dinner with my in laws on Sunday as its my mother in laws 7 year anniversary may she RIP.

What do you work as?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm an EMT for the Ambulance service

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Rice crispies

What is your favourite food at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Cheddar Cheese Soup at Le Cellier.

What is yours?


----------



## irongirlof12

Pineapple dole whip  aloha isle in MK

what song or tune is your favourite right now?


----------



## tennisfan

Need you Now by Lady Antebellum

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## PJB71

Roast potatoes, minced beef in gravy, carrots& brocoli 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A upgrade to a balcony cabin on our next cruise.

What is your favourite kind of holiday?


----------



## PJB71

Florida, with my family 

What's your favourite meal????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet steak with Macaroni Cheese and Green Beans

How many Christmas parties will you go to this year?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmmm, 2 I think. 

Do you think it's too early for shops to start selling Christmas stuff?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Which three things do you always take with you when you leave the house?


----------



## mandymouse

Purse, keys and phone 

*Are you planning on eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to London for my dad's birthday

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Special K cereal bar

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A new top

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Saturday we're going to the virgin office to pay off some of the holiday bill, and might pick up a few dollars too. Think it's gonna be cold so might just wrap up on the sofa after that and watch some DVDs.  Sunday it's Liverpool vs man u so I'll be glued to the telly.


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

No plans for the weekend

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## tennisfan

Dodge the Bullet

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World Planner

Will you go out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No going to have a relaxing evening in tonight

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meat Loaf and some German pasta.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Strawberry roulade

Whats top of your 'must see tv' list?


----------



## thestevied

Currently it's Liverpool vs man u this Sunday. Also the truth behind hillsborough documentary. 

Do you prefer dogs or cats?


----------



## PJB71

Dogs

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma from Lush

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Wills Mom

Donald and Ariel

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have any breakfast.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## thestevied

Pork fillet in Moroccan spice. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Marking books for my class and planning Mondays lessons this morning. Housework this afternoon. Then this evening I am going out for a meal and drinks with my work friends to celebrate one of their birthdays.

*What is your favourite takeaway food?*


----------



## PJB71

It depends on what mood I'm in but either Indian or Chinese 

Starter or dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on the restaurant but usually starter

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Chinese takeaway

Will you be watching the x-factor tonight???


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

War Horse while cruising on the Disney Wonder in May.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## PJB71

Dirty Dancing

What was the last thing you bought?????


----------



## dolphingirl47

A custom t shirt as a birthday present for DH.

What is he next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

Our holiday in Florida 

What did you have for dinner tonight??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pulled pork nachos

What kind of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## PJB71

Nokia 

What do you plan to do tomorrow??


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to have a lazy day tomorrow.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## PJB71

Sweets 

What is your favourite Disney character??


----------



## Wills Mom

Donald

When's your next trip to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November

Will you have a roast today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, roast chicken

*Will you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not in the strict sense in the word. I will make chicken breast stuffed with garlic and herb soft cheese and wrapped in Pancetta.

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's or Chiquitos

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

Dull & cloudy 

If you won the lottery what would be the 1st thing you would buy????


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## PJB71

No only dust

What's your favourite tv programme??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas at the moment.

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Emmerdale

Have you done any housework today??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not really. I just loaded the dishwasher.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## PJB71

Water 

Whats your favourite alcoholic drink??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What are you always bringing back from the USA?


----------



## PJB71

Too much luggage!! 

Are you left or right handed??


----------



## Wills Mom

Right handed

Would you prefer sweet or savoury foods?


----------



## PJB71

Savoury

What type of car do you drive??


----------



## tennisfan

A Megane Coupe-cabriolet

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

On the 5th October for a work do.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading,photography, going to the cinema & travelling

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## irongirlof12

Blue

Who do you most admire from the 80's ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I was still a bit young then so I can't remember particularly admiring anybody.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## PJB71

Lillies

What's your favourite all time song???


----------



## dolphingirl47

PJB71 said:


> Lillies
> 
> What's your favourite all time song???



The Colours of the Wind from Pocahontas.

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Circle of life (makes me cry every time!)

What are your plans for tomorrow???


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working tomorrow and will probably spend the evening on here.

What was the last photo that you took?


----------



## PJB71

Youngest DD in her "tumble tots" t-shirt to send to her older sisters on Tuesday?

What's your favourite season???


----------



## Wills Mom

Winter

Whate your fave tipple?


----------



## PJB71

At the moment it's Brandy

What supermarket to you shop in the most?


----------



## thestevied

Waitrose, easy as its where I work!!

What is your favourite supermarket?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Waitrose as they often have some more unusual things that you cannot get anywhere else.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## tennisfan

Pollen

*Your favourite holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise ship

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Wills Mom

Las Vegas

Whats yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas and NYC

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Sons of Anarchy or Vampire Diaries or Breaking Bad

Whats your favourite movie?


----------



## PJB71

Not really a movie person so tbh I really haven't got a favourite

What was the last room you decorated in your house?


----------



## tennisfan

My hall & lounge were done last week

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Garlic chicken, broccoli and roast potatoes

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH has brought home. He is on shopping duty today.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & hoodie

_*What is your favourite item of clothing?*_


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not terribly practical, but my newest evening gown.

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

My PJ's

Do you wear makeup everyday??


----------



## Wills Mom

Not a hope of that happening even if I had the time 

What was the last thing you celebrated?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I prefer to sleep a few minutes longer in the morning.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## PJB71

Red

What's your favourite Yankee candle?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sun and Sea

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## Wills Mom

Ralph Lauren Romance

Whats yours?


----------



## PJB71

Eternity Calvin Klein

What are your plans for tomorrow??


----------



## Wills Mom

Have to go sort some tax refunds for DH in the morning and planning on clearing the junk out of our spare room later

Whats your favourite thing about Christmas?


----------



## PJB71

Being in Florida 

What's your favourite nibble?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Macadamia Nuts

Tea or coffee?


----------



## PJB71

Coffee

What's your favourite bubble bath???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Elemis Milk Bath

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

I have a hydro bath so can't use bubble bath because of the jets. I do add lemon oil somethimes though which I like.

*What was the last programme you watched on TV?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading for work shortly where I have some meetings and some training today and then I will just relax in the evening.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad's birthday this weekend coming

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

Awful, wet, windy & cold

What are you having for lunch today??


----------



## tennisfan

I will be having a roast as i'm working a late shift today

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working the next two weekends.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You and the Harry Potter books

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully getting my little brown envelope from the Home Office in the not too distant future. Other than that my holiday in November.

What will you watch on TV tonight?


----------



## Danauk

Nothing. I am going to the theatre as I am stage managing a performance of The Sound of Music.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had dinner yet, but DH said something about Spanish meat balls and potatoes.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Wills Mom

A bottle of my favourite sauvignon blanc 

Whats your favourite time of the year?


----------



## JessiBelle22

I love summer time!  



What's your favorite dessert recipe?

September 2013 WDW!


----------



## mandymouse

My favourite dessert is Tiramisu, but I have no idea how to make it 

*What is your favourite hot drink ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Caramel Macchiato

What is your star sign?


----------



## Wills Mom

Leo

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Tell Me When it Hurts

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Wills Mom

Spag Bol

Who is your fave author?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Patricia Cornwell

What colour is your living room painted?


----------



## tennisfan

White & chocolate

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of Pumpkin Spice Latte

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## tennisfan

My Kindle

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Wills Mom

No

Who's your fave Disney character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't decided between Figment and Stitch as I love them both for different reasons.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hmmm....thats hard but Disney for me is Magic Kingdom and more specifically Cinderella Castle 

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not really, no.

What is your favourite hobby?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Reading

Whats your favourite sport?


----------



## PJB71

Don't play any but DD's both do karate

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Wills Mom

Dinner with my parents and watch the All Ireland Hurling final with my dad and sister after. Might have a glass or two of wine.

Whats your fave snack?


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say crisps

What would be your favourite 3course meal???


----------



## Wills Mom

Starter: Salmon stuffed garlic mushrooms
Mains: Surf and Turf (medium rare Sirloin steak and King Prawns) with brocolli and mash
Dessert: Strawberry roulade

What would yours be? (This food talk is making me drool )


----------



## PJB71

Starter: potato skins with bacon, cheese&sour cream, Mains: well done sirloin steak, chips, sugarsnap peas& peppercorn sauce, don't have a sweet tooth so never bother with deserts, would rather just have a glass of something nice


When do you start your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Wills Mom

Now I'm definitely drooling! 

I'm hoping to start it mid Oct!

What is your biggest pet hate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

People that claim racism every time they do not get their way.

Will you have a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I just finished eating it!

*Will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably not. I am on a late shift today and won't be home until 21:45.

Do you like to bake?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I like baking cakes

*Have you treated yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got myself a rose gold chain from Ebay on Friday to go with the special piece of jewellery that I had commissioned for my citizenship ceremony.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## PJB71

Probably a roast with all the trimmings

What's your weather like today??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and wet

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Wills Mom

Booking the rest of our holiday 

What is the last thing you bought yourself?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A rose gold necklace to go with a pendant that I had made.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Roast beef, carrots, parsnips, swede, roast potatoes, mash and gravy - we had dinner in my moms so she always makes loads! Yum! 

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Mini Sweetcorns and Onion Gravy

When is your next night out?


----------



## Wills Mom

Next planned night out is Halloween weekend for my best friends birthday 

When was your last night out?


----------



## thestevied

Saturday, out for the football then Xbox at brother in laws!! 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, it will depend on what jumps out of the fridge later 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Another busy day at work for me today.

How many Christmas cards do you usually write?


----------



## thestevied

About 50?

When do you do your Christmas shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I usually to my Christmas shopping online in early  December.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## jjk

this year it will be mostly early November and in Florida 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working and then will just relax when I get home.

What are your hobby?


----------



## thestevied

Main one is cooking. Also love music, films, football, travel. 

What are yours.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Travelling, cooking, reading and making jewellery 

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## Wills Mom

Fave takeaway is chinese so chicken satay, egg fried rice and prawns crackers. 

What is your fave breakfast when in WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really do breakfast.

What is your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## Wills Mom

I haven't stayed at them but love The Contemporary or The Poly 

Whats your favourite Disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Wills Mom

Donald mostly

What is your favourite city to visit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

What was the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## Queen-Bee

About 5250 miles, give or take a few, I went to Houston Texas a few years ago.
*

What Are Your Secret Indulgences?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't think I have any.

What was the last concert you have been to?


----------



## mandymouse

Coldplay

*What is the next concert you're hoping to go to ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Ed Sheeran

What is your fave type of music?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Musicals or Disney music

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm attempting 50 shades of grey for the 4th time but I just can't get into it! Waiting on the new Unofficial guide to WDW with kids to come out 

Whats your fave genre of book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Crime mystery

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Wills Mom

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

When do you have to get up tomorrow morning?


----------



## thestevied

Not till about 11am!!

Who is your favourite Winnie the Pooh character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eeyore

What is the next thing that is celebrated in your family?


----------



## mandymouse

Our anniversary is at the end of the month

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Wills Mom

Its a pic of DS standing up in his cot  this morning

Whats your favourite Disney Pixar movie?


----------



## thestevied

Toy story 3. 

Favourite classic Disney film?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hmmm, either The Little Mermaid or Beauty and the Beast - ooh or the Lion King! Can't choose just one 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

When is your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

Friday

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will just chill out tonight. 

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

A handbag

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Getting my hair done next week

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Warhorse on the Disney Wonder in April

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

I go to Zumba three times a week

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Swimming and cardio-vascular equipment at the gym.

Who celebrates the next birthday in your family?


----------



## Sarah28

my dad's on the 11 Oct

are you doing anything special for halloween?


----------



## Wills Mom

My best friend is having her daughter christened and then we'll be going out to celebrate her 29th birthday 

What is your favourite snack food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Macadamia nuts

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas Eve 

Do you have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only the mince pie/glass of something and carrot one ..... which I still do 

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cloudy but dry

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## Wills Mom

Our son 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will work most of the weekend, but as it is DH's birthday on Saturday, we will go out for dinner.

What is your favourite American treat?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm a fan of savoury food so my fave thing to eat over there is the really good seafood, especially the shrimp 

What about you?


----------



## thestevied

For me it's steaks. I consider it a treat to have steak every day on holiday! Sweet treat would be cookie ice cream sandwich! 

What's you're favourite dessert?


----------



## Dwheels

My favorite dessert is birthday cake with really sweet buttercream icing piled real high!!

When was your first rip to Walt Disney World?


----------



## dolphingirl47

February 1997 for our honeymoon. 

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Have you started you Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## Wills Mom

No

What is your best WDW memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm having a pizza 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working for most of it, but we will go out for dinner tomorrow.

What was your favourite subject in school?


----------



## tennisfan

PE

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World Planner

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll be having a Chinese takeaway tonight 

*Have you started your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

No

What is your favourite WDW park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Magic Kingdom

What are your plans for the evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema with a friend

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It was surprisingly nice today.

Do you usually have Christmas crackers at Christmas dinner?


----------



## PJB71

No because we are always in Florida for Christmas and can never get them anywhere

What is the next big thing you will be celebrating?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully me being granted British citizenship, but if this takes much longer to come through then my birthday on 14th November.

Will you have a Sunday roast today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, and I'm looking forward to it already 

*Are you an X-Factor or Strictly Come Dancing fan ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't watch either.

What was the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Danauk

Kangaroo

*Will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Myself and DS are going to my parents for dinner. I'll be coming home around 6ish to a big open fire, a glass of wine and X Factor.

What are your plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working a late shift today and won't be home until about 22:00.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## PJB71

I don't really get chance to watch much tv but like Emmerdale

*What are your plans for tomorrow??*


----------



## DisneyDreamersUK

I am taking my DS to his orthotics appointment to be fitted with a splint. Then I am going to my volunteer job then back home for school pick up. 

What three items would you take to a desert island?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My iPad, my favourite comforter and a swimsuit

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## meggiebeth

Can't really say- but would either be Space/ Splash Mountain, Rock n' Roller Coaster, Soarin' or Expedition Everest. Does that count, lol?

What is your least favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tower of Terror

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Wills Mom

Vegas

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## mandymouse

Getting out of Expedition Everest when it had stopped on that big climb, I hope I never have to do it again (lol)

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head for work. I have an admin day today so I will be very busy.

When is your next night out?


----------



## Wills Mom

End of Oct for my best friends birthday.

What famous person would be your ideal significant other?


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham <3

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A 9 inch pink Vinylmation to have signed on the ship.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## gemmybear83

The secret life of bees

What is on your Christmas list so far?


----------



## Wills Mom

I've asked DH for a new baby carrier as DS has outgrown the one we have. I'm hoping Santa will bring me a new camera  (DH and Santa are totally different lists )

Whats on yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing so far.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## PJB71

Spaghetti Boll DD made in FT

What supermarket do you use the most?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Waitrose

Have you done any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## PJB71

Not a thing as I've got 2 DDs birthdays 1st, to be honest though I always leave my shopping until I'm in Florida 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have the day off tomorrow and will probably not do a great deal.

Who is your favourite actor/ actress?


----------



## PJB71

If I'm honest I would have to say I really don't no?? I really don't watch much TV other than the "Disney Channel"  which the little lady would have on constantly if I let her 

What's your most favourite day of the year???


----------



## Wills Mom

Usually its Christmas Day but since I had DS on Feb 26 this year I think that will be my most favourite day ever  

What was the first Disney movie you remember watching?


----------



## PJB71

Probably Cinderella

What have you done today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Nothing much, myself and DS are ill so we just slept most of the day

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My holiday in just under a month.

How many Christmas parties will you go to this year?


----------



## Wills Mom

Two, my DHs work one and my girls night tradition one on the 23rd  

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## PJB71

None as we go to Florida on 6th December until New Year

What's your favourite takeaway?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet steak in Satay Sauce and Fried Rice

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Oh all this talk of food is making me hungry tbh I love anything I haven't had to cook myself

When was the last time you cried??


----------



## mandymouse

At my father-in-laws funeral earlier this year

*Have you got any fun plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## saddler andy

Football, football and a little more football! Great stuff! 


What was your last non-Disney holiday?


----------



## Wills Mom

Vegas May 2011 

What will be your next non Disney holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In a November. First we will go on a cruise on the Disney Magic and then to Walt Disney World.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to prepare some appraisals for next week and will probably head to the gym at some point.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Wills Mom

Chicken and king prawn satay with egg fried rice and prawn crackers yum! 

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak with Macaroni Cheese.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography 

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak Burgers and Pasta

When is your next night out?


----------



## Wills Mom

Halloween

What is the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## aml3679

Hawaii-Five-O

What is your favorite moderate resort and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas last week

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, I only tend to read when I'm on holiday

*Describe the last photo you took *


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my staff ID to send to DCL.

What is your favourite airline?


----------



## Wills Mom

Virgin I suppose. 

If you could visit anywhere in the world where would you go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan and specifically Tokyo Disneyland.

Which household chore do you dislike the most?


----------



## mandymouse

Changing the beds .. ugh, and I've got to do that tomorrow

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just heading for work and I am hoping the last part that I need for my Fish Extender gifts will arrive today so that I can work on them when I get home.

Have you started to wear a coat yet?


----------



## mandymouse

No, just a mac at the moment 

*What is your favourite starter ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jalapeño Poppers

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Sons of Anarchy just now

Whats the last book you read and really enjoyed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers 5

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Wills Mom

My number 1  must-see on every trip (after the castle) is IllumiNations

Whate your must see/do Disney attraction?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What do you always bring back from a holiday in the USA?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas decoration and a top or two from Ron Jon's 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to prepare some appraisals for next week. I am hoping that the last part that I need for making the Fish Extender gifts will arrive today so that I can make them over the weekend.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas Eve

What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Lion King

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm forever changing my mind but today its The Vampire Diaries

Who is your favourite singer/band?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Adele at the moment.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Wills Mom

Non alcoholic: Coca cola
Alcoholic: A nice Savignon Blanc

Whats yours?


----------



## Dwheels

Non alcoholic: Diet Dr. Pepper 
Alcoholic: dirty vodka martini

When's your next Disney vacation?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In just under 4 weeks time.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Wills Mom

Donald


----------



## thestevied

Love Donald too. 

Who is your least favourite Disney character?


----------



## Danauk

Any of the princesses.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty much any of the princesses.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

McDonalds 

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably during the Girlie weekend.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

Going to see some good friends for lunch on Sunday

If you won the lottery tomorrow what would be the 1st thing you would buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise.

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## PJB71

Florida, but my all time favourite place is Castaway Cay

What washing powder do you use?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bold Gel

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## PJB71

Eternity by Calvin Klein

Have you got any Christmas plans yet??


----------



## thestevied

Mother in laws for lunch and sisters for the evening. 

When will you write out cards?


----------



## PJB71

ASAP as we go away early December so need to be organised, 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Wills Mom

X Factor and a bottle of wine with DH

What are your plans?


----------



## PJB71

Same as yours  

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## Wills Mom

Chicken and king prawn satay with fried rice

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Wills Mom

Unofficial Guide to WDW with kids 2013

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

Going to visit some friends on Sunday for lunch

Do you paint your nails?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not usually

Do you wear make up often?


----------



## PJB71

Hardly ever  with having 3DDS I really don't get much time!

Do you do a big weekly shop?


----------



## Wills Mom

Haha I have only one and I find it hard, if I had 3 my hair would probably never see a hairbrush again 

Sometimes we do

What is the last thing you bought?


----------



## thestevied

No, tend to buy as I need. Occasionally will stock up the fridge though. 

Where do you do most food shopping?


----------



## PJB71

My big weekly shop yesterday 

What time will you be going to bed tonight??


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm in bed lol

Whats the funniest thing thats ever happened to you or someone you know?


----------



## thestevied

Cut my head picking something out of a vending machine!

What time will you wake tomorrow?


----------



## PJB71

When youngest DD decides  but prob about 6am

What is your fav sandwich??


----------



## Wills Mom

Tuna and cheese

If you won the lotto what would you buy?


----------



## thestevied

A big house with land! Would love the space!

Tea or coffee?


----------



## PJB71

Coffee, coffee, coffee

Still or sparkling water


----------



## Wills Mom

Sparkling

Which Disney park is your fave and why?


----------



## PJB71

Oh that's a hard one but it has to be MK or Epcot 

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## KuyaJeff

Favorite flower is passion vine.

Who's your favorite Disney/Pixar character and why?


----------



## thestevied

Has to be buzz. Is there anyone cooler??

What's your favourite tv show? (Comedy)


----------



## KuyaJeff

Modern Family...on so many levels.

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head into town to do some shopping this morning. I may go to the gym this afternoon and then I spend the rest of the afternoon making jewellery and relaxing.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Wills Mom

Not really

Will you watch anything on tv later?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last thing you got really excited about?


----------



## Danauk

My SIL texing me a picture of her ultrasound to tell me I was going to be an Auntie again next year!

*Where have you not yet been on holiday that you would most like to go to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Alaska, where I will go next year and Japan, for which I have no plans at present.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## Wills Mom

No

If you could buy yourself anything right now what would you buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new Dooney and Bourke bag.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice & Men

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not made any plans

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Wills Mom

The Avengers

What about you?


----------



## PJB71

Can't remember it's been that long since I last watched a film

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Wills Mom

Social smoking! Hate it, terrible habit, but at least its better than when I was a full time smoker!

Whats the most embarrassing thing thats ever happened you at Disney?


----------



## mandymouse

Not at Disney, but I was coming out of the restrooms of the WalMart on the 192 with my skirt tucked into my pants  Thankfully the girls spotted me and covered my embarrassment 

*Have you treated yourself to something nice this weekend ? If so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some H2O+ Spa Body Wash

What makes you impatient?


----------



## tennisfan

A trip to London to the theatre with my cousin

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, roast turkey

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Wills Mom

Strawberry roulade...or sticky toffee pudding yum! 

What is your favourite genre of music?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Musicals

What is your favourite book?


----------



## PJB71

With having 3 DD I can't remember the last time I read anything other than books about 14 pages long

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## PJB71

Champagne (but as I can't afford that on a daily basis) it's probably Cava

Have you ever coloured your hair?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It went through a phase of vivid purple when I was in my teens.

Describe your favourite day out.


----------



## PJB71

Spending it with my family who mean the world to me &, preferably with some nice food 

What is your favourite colour??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## PJB71

Any supermarket (sorry I have an obsession with feeding people I swear I must of been an Italian mamma in another life) 

What are your weekly shopping essentials??


----------



## thestevied

Garlic, onion, potatoes, mince beef, pork fillet and cheese I always have in the fridge/freezer. When shopping I usually keep it simple and just get what I need for that dinner or the next couple of days!

Did you watch 'once upon a time'?


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes (I love it!)

Do you watch Downton Abbey?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea when my next holiday is, but it will be either to WDW and a Disney Cruise, or hopefully a back to back Disney Cruise 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Have to bring DS for a GP appt

What will you have for dinner?


----------



## PJB71

Chicken casserole, garlic potatoes& peas

Do you have desert every night or just special occasions?


----------



## Suzanne033

Just special occasions.

Which deluxe resort is your favorite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's a tie between Animal Kingdom Lodge at WDW and Grand Californian at DL.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Napa Rose at the Grand Californian.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## jjk

chicken chips and beans

*what is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush Karma

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

Well I've just read "I don't want to go to bed" by the little rotfl2: (it's from a children's programme)

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to watch The Fox and the Hound shortly.

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say toystory 2 it makes me laugh every time 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some chocolate

When do you have to get up in the morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I get up at 6.30am

*Have  you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

yes going to watch Pompey On saturday last min holiday preparations on Sunday


*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework & then popping round to see my parents

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

It's horrible, blowing a gale & raining

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some Chicken Massaman Curry and rice.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum's birthday in January

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

When do you put up your Christmas decorations?


----------



## mandymouse

I put my tree up the last weekend in November

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some training that I will attend for a week and a half starting next Tuesday.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## PJB71

I don't really have the time for hobbies with 3DDs and DH has his own business&works every hour god sends but does DIS count???

Do you get along with your neighbours????


----------



## Wills Mom

We're not in this house very long so I don't really know the neighbours yet but we lived in our old house for over 5 years and had the best neighbours and neighbourhood ever! 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some chocolate from Hotel Chocolat.

What makes you really angry?


----------



## mandymouse

Bad drivers 

*What's one of the first things you do when you get up ?* I have to have a cup of tea


----------



## jjk

I cannot funtion in any shape or form unless i have had coffee 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## PJB71

I have DH sister on a Wednesday so cooking&entertaining

What "housework" job do you hate doing the most?


----------



## Wills Mom

All of it lol but mostly ironing! 

What are your.plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I am going to a friends 21st Birthday party Saturday night, then on Sunday the inlaws are coming to visit. Plus I have planning to do for work next week and housework to do at some point.

*What was the last programme you watched on TV?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas last week

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just spaghetti on toast as I had a Zumba class

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone/camera*


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD blowing out her candles on her birthday cake, all 16 of them!

*Are you watching the new series of Dallas?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*Will you be doing anything for Halloween?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably not this year as I am still in training that day.

Do you usually have an advent calendar?


----------



## PJB71

I don't but DD's do 

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The orange grove scent from Soarin. I wish they would bottle it.

When do you have to get up tomorrow morning?


----------



## PJB71

Whenever youngest DD decides  or 6.30am when 2 older DD's need to be up for school

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

5:30

Where are you right now?


----------



## PJB71

Sat at home on the sofa on oldest DD iPad! (She's not happy)

What's on your Christmas list?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one this year.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## PJB71

I really love them all but I pushed would probably have to say Minnie & Mickey

What did you have for dinner this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We just had some Indian ready meals.

What really annoys you?


----------



## mandymouse

Bad drivers 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you treat yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

This would go towards a new Dooney and Bourke bag.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Danauk

Pink or aquamarine.

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

White

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Crispy aromatic duck

_*What is your favourite food?*_


----------



## mandymouse

Italian, I just love pasta and all those meats and cheeses 

*Will you be eating out or having a takeaway over the weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to have ?*


----------



## PJB71

Not this weekend as we've got a busy weekend planned with other things

What car do you drive?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not drive.

Do you usually have a cooked breakfast over the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes we always go to Frankie & Benny's for breakfast on a Saturday morning 

*What is your favourite perfume/after shave ?*


----------



## Danauk

Prada Candy.

Are you going out anywhere this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

No having an evening in as got work tomorrow

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing, watching a few DVDs, working on some holiday preparations and reading.

How do you usually get to work?


----------



## tennisfan

Drive

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yorkshire Pudding Steak Pie, Chips and Green Beans

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

Do you still have any of your childhood toys?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my Lego

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just finished Mousetrapped and have not decided yet what to read next.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## meggiebeth

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I just finished Mousetrapped and have not decided yet what to read next.
> 
> What is your favourite scent?



I love the smell of coppertone suncream, but also love frying onions and garlic. 

What is your least favourite type of food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Game

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Les Miserables in January.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers Assemble

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Chrissi Khris

I going to the harry potter studio tour soon

Whats your favourite resort?


----------



## thestevied

Animal kingdom lodge. 

Favourite sport to watch on tv?


----------



## mandymouse

Formula 1

*What do you like about Autumn ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The colour of the leaves & bonfire night

*What are your plan for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Coventry with my mum this morning, not sure what I'm up to this afternoon

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to DLRP in November with a group of people I work with

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

It's been really grey&miserable all day 

What did you have for dinner this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast chicken, roast potatoes and green beans.

What brand is your mobile phone?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

Can't think of a favourite, but I'm liking Pitbull at the moment

*Which famous person would you like to be stuck in a life with ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Queen

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Wills Mom

My niece's christening is on Saturday

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH is currently cooking.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## Muscateer

Maltesers or facials

Who did you last have a conversation with?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My boss

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Wills Mom

Right now its Vampire Diaries though it changes ALL the time

What was the last thing you laughed at?


----------



## dolphingirl47

One of our staff referring to David Craig as an RBD singer (RBD is airline-speak for booking classes).

What colour theme does your Christmas tree usually have?


----------



## jen_uk

Silver and purple.

Have you bought any Xmas pressies yet?


----------



## Wills Mom

No! Really should make a start though! 

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My British passport ;-)

What do you usually have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

A new dress for my next cruise or a camera 

*What about you ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

A new baby carrier or new camera

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Copper Beech by Maeve Binchy

*What are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am reading The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World and Private Games at the moment.

What was the last thing you had to learn?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm learning everyday how to be a mom! Hardest (and most rewarding!) thing I've ever learned 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## PJB71

Shopping for the last bits&bobs for our holiday & cruise 

If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd like to feel like I wasn't on a permanent diet 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am in training at the moment and when I get back from work, we will go round to some neighbours for coffee and a chat.

Who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## Wills Mom

DH turns 31 in 2 weeks

What starsign are you?


----------



## thestevied

Virgo. I've always hated that!!

Are there any computer games or iPhone/iPad apps that you're addicted to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bubble Safari and Hidden Chronicle on Facebook.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## thestevied

Probably milk. Skimmed. 

What is your favourite spirit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tequila 

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## PJB71

Not really into animals but if pushed I would probably have to say a dog

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Having my back door changed today, possibly the cinema this evening then tomorrow housework then going round my parents for lunch

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Madagascar 3

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What is your favourite board game ?*


----------



## Danauk

Scotland Yard, not a well known one, but I like it.

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Eliza32

Making hot dogs for tea, then probably just trawling the DIS and watching baby Kiko on the Giraffe Cam

When did you last go to WDW??


----------



## dolphingirl47

In October 2010, but we are heading there in three weeks after a cruise on the Magic out of Galveston.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney Pins

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Skyfall, either today or next weekend 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, Stuffing, Yorkshire Puddings, Roast Potatoes and Green Beans

What are your plans for today?


----------



## PJB71

Tried to start some packing for our up coming holiday  butdidn't get much done 

What have you been doing this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out and replying to some emails.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## PJB71

I suppose I would have to say Mickey or Minnie 

Are you an organised person or a last minute person??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am usually very organized.

Are you watching anything on TV tonight?


----------



## PJB71

Not really DD's have had the XFactor on but not really been watching it.

What was the last thing you bought??


----------



## dolphingirl47

The gifts for the Christmas decorations exchange.

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Green Chicken curry with boiled rice 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone *


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of the Fish Extender gifts I made for our cruise.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

It's raining heavily so I'm going to take the opportunity to do the ironing whilst catching up on TV

*Are you going to a Halloween party?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What is your favourite dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas dinner 

*What do you like to drink with your Christmas Dinner ?*


----------



## Danauk

Veuve Cliquoit champagne

*Will you be going to watch a firework display over the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working this weekend, but I will get my fill of fireworks during our holiday.

Do you celebrate Halloween?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am in training at the moment and when I get home, I will work on my cruise magnets.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

My DD's 16th birthday on Thursday 

What did you have for dinner this evening?


----------



## meggiebeth

Happy birthday to your DD! My 16th was Oct 1st.

Fish, chips and eggs. Yum.

What are you doing tomorrow?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wills Mom

Have a GP appointment

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## mandymouse

The Summer 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A book over the weekend.

What colour is your car?


----------



## Wills Mom

Silver

What is your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in a dolphin human therapy setting with special needs kids.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## mandymouse

J Lo, Love & Glamour

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working this weekend.

What colour are your living room walls?


----------



## Wills Mom

Cream with one red focal wall

What always reminds you of being on holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Cocktails

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny but I'm just waiting for the next bout of rain

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some photo prints to turn into magnets for our cruise.

Do you expect any trick or treaters tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Hopefully the rain will keep them away   

*What would you like for Christmas?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not after much but would be very happy with Amazon Vouchers

*What would you like for Christmas?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, can't really think of anything I want!

*Have you done any Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What do you usually have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## thestevied

The works... It is the king of dinners. Always turkey usually beef and pork too with all the trimmings and veg. Love it. 

Do you like trick or treating?


----------



## tennisfan

Its alright, although I was out this evening and didn't see many people out

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working this weekend.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## PJB71

Not now as my hands are too bad due to the arthritis but I used to love cake decorating and making all the sugar flowers

What is your favourite meal???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet steak and macaroni cheese.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle Scent?


----------



## mandymouse

Bahama Breeze, it smells of Bahama Mamas 

*What do you like to order in Starbucks/Costa Coffee ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Grocery shopping 

What is the last movie you cried at?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin Tale

What is your favourite Christmas tipple?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I didn't because I had a huge lunch

*Are you going to see Skyfall at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you put up the Christmas decorations?


----------



## Wills Mom

Around the first week of December

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas Eve

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## PJB71

Well it was my oldest DD 16th birthday today 

What are your plans for the weekend???


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working and after work I will try to get finished off some holiday preparations like doing my door magnets and labelling and sorting my Fish Extender gifts.

What is your favourite cosmetics brand?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a favourite brand, I use all sorts 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A new belt

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Wills Mom

May 4-21 

Whens yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly I don't know when my next holiday is, hopefully it will be in the Spring

*What is your favourite cocktail ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita, but I am a bit partial to a Caipirinha or Melon Mojito as well.

Will you have a night out tonight?


----------



## Wills Mom

No, I'm so tired after this week I'm in bed right now 

Who is your favourite singer/group?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Adele

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*Will you be eating out or having a takeaway today ? if so, what are you hoping to have ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, I had a Nandos yesterday

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to have dinner in a minute and then work on my cruise magnets and relax.

When is your next day off?


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow, although I will spend the day at home doing work. So, next Saturday I guess.

*Have you done any christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who in your family is the most difficult person to buy presents for?


----------



## Danauk

My dad.

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## Hannikins

a bubble bath

Who's your favourite Disney character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment and Stitch

How old where you when you first visited a Disney park and which park was it?


----------



## meggiebeth

I was eight when I first visited Disneyland Paris... But 14 when I first visited WDW- and my first ever park there was Epcot.

What is the worst Disney table service meal you've ever eaten and why?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had a really bad one, but the worst we had was at California Grill in 2010. It was not that the food was bad as such, but it was both pretentious and not executed to Signature restaurant standards.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## PJB71

In just over 4 weeks time 

If you had one wish what would it be????


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh I'll have a selfish wish  That me and my family were spending New Year in WDW or on the Disney Fantasy 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up wit some friend who I hadn't seen for a while

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on my way home from work. I will finish my magnets for the cruise tonight and otherwise just relax.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Skyfall

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta and Meatballs

What is your favourite city?


----------



## frankieeyre

It's gotta be London!

Favourite disney restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Narcoossee's

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Napa Rose at the Grand Californian at Disneyland.

*Did you watch any fireworks today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No i don't

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, for once I do. Friday we will spend the day at Moody Gardens in Galveston, Texas and then have dinner at Bubba Gump Shrimp Company. Saturday, we will get on the Disney Magic. I am hoping that I will be able to get a second Palo dinner. Sunday I will have a busy day at sea and in the evening I will finally get to wear my new evening gown as it is formal night.

What is the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Danauk

Kangaroo

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

As little as I can get away with 

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## PJB71

Castaway cay or the Bahamas which ever one is furthest (sorry my geography isn't very good )

Do you have any plans for Christmas yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working all over Christmas.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## PJB71

Homemade Indian curry :love

What are your plans for tomorrow????


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a lie in and then go and have my nails done. I have to do a bit of last minute holiday shopping before going home to pack. Tomorrow afternoon we will head to one of the airport hotels, where we will spend the night.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## PJB71

Still water, don't drink fizzy drinks (non alcoholic anyway)

What is your most favourite spa treatment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hot stone massage

Do you collect anything?


----------



## PJB71

Dust 

What would be your "perfect" evening?


----------



## meggiebeth

Eating at the GF and then heading over to MK for EMHs with my family 

What's the best thing that's happened to you in 2012?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ware Bears

Getting another puppy in January

*Which Disney park is your favourite?*


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What is your favourite WDW snack ?* A Pineapple Float for me


----------



## meggiebeth

Mickey waffles! I also love the potato casserole in Akershus. 

What's the worst meal you've ever had at WDW? Why?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ware Bears

At the Tangierine Cafe - the meat was gristly and greasy and the CMs were rude 

*Where's the best meal you've had at WDW and why?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Narcoossee's: The location is gorgeous down at the beach and it is quite small and intimate. The food was amazing and the service was wonderful. I can't wait to go back.

What is the most adventurous thing you ever did?


----------



## Ware Bears

Go inside a pyramid - it was incredibly claustrophobic but I was determined to do it

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am now officially on holiday. In a way I almost wish I was. I think it would be more relaxing. I have so much still to do. I have not even started to think about packing yet. Once we leave for the airport hotel this afternoon, I can relax.

What place that you have not yet visited would you really like to go to?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads but Canada is top of the list

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold, but dry 

What was your favourite TV programme when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Thomas the Tank engine & Grange Hill

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had chicken nuggets and spaghetti hoops (lol, I was in a hurry) 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework & then might pp round to see my parents

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Wills Mom

It is DHs birthday so we are meeting friends for dinner and drinks on Saturday. We will do something to celebrate with DS on Sunday  

What do you most enjoy about Xmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I always find Christmas itself a bit of a letdown,but love all the decorations and Christmas markets beforehand.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast but mild

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Disney comic book on the flight yesterday.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Wills Mom

I had beans on toast

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

The birth of my new niece or nephew.

*Are you at work tomorrow or do you have the weekend off?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'll be working 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be getting on the Disney Magic tomorrow.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

It's Daisy Duck, though I also like Mickey, Minnie & Stitch

*What are your favourite flowers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You and the Harry Potter books

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast Gammon and trimmings

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## thestevied

I'm working through the night tonight so probably sleeping!

Do you prefer baths or showers?


----------



## meggiebeth

Usually showers since they are quicker but when I feel poorly a bath is nice.

How was the weather this weekend?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and around 32 degrees

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry for a bit of shopping

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Didn't have one as I was working all weekend

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Mid December

What is your favourite food to cook?


----------



## HippieChickadee

Italian.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 3 cats and 3 rabbits.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------

